#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-22
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<elfy> morning DanChapman
<slickymaster> good morning  all
<DanChapman> slickymaster, good morning
<slickymaster> DanChapman :)
<DanChapman> xnox, hey hope you had a good weekend. Quick question, for the grub install failed dialog is it ok to just select continue without installing grub and let the install complete without it or should i get the test to exit with a fail?
<xnox> DanChapman: depends, so when running installer using pitti's method, we disable installing grub & no "grub installed failed dialog" should appear. When using e.g. jibel's method, one can and should be able to install grub successfully.
<xnox> DanChapman: so in general, i'd say it should fail. How are you running the test? is it possible to install grub? if the testbed doesn't allow grub installation, then well autopilot shouldn't fail on grub pop-up.
<DanChapman> xnox, I am using jibel's test runner. I have had it a couple of times now that grub fails to install. Ok so i could select to try and install grub again before it fails.
<xnox> DanChapman: hm...
<satyam> I don't know if  I am asking correct question but is it true that autopilot works only on raring or quantal, not on precise?
<satyam> hello..
<xeranas__> satyam, autopilot also works on saucy. Not sure about precise
<pitti> satyam: that's right, the package is not in precise yet
<satyam> Alright. :-|
<balloons> how is everyone today? giddy with excitement over ubuntu edge? We're all so quiet in here :-)
<SergioMeneses> balloons, hey
<elfy> I'm a bit shell shocked balloons
<SergioMeneses> we (ubuntu colombia) made a post about edge in spanish http://ubuntu-co.com/ubuntu-edge
<SergioMeneses> and I'm still working at my office, waiting for lunch :)
<balloons> elfy, well, consider that two of us.. it's a lot to take in
<balloons> The biggest piece for me is the convergence story... having a pc in your pocket
<DanChapman> Hey everyone 0/
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<elfy> balloons: I've not looked at it much tbh
<SergioMeneses> balloons, +1k
<balloons> hey DanChapman
<dkessel> good evening
<dkessel> balloons, yesterday evening I had a look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/RequiredTests#review_package_for_tests
<balloons> dkessel, how are you
<dkessel> is it ok to just edit the wiki page with the results of the review? i have scanned the packages for existing tests...
<dkessel> balloons, fine, how are you? :)
<balloons> dkessel, sure.. jibel is the person to talk to about autopkg :-)
<balloons> dkessel, the master list of course for what's running and what isn't is on jenkins
<balloons> what were you looking at? usually the work is started off by looking for upstream tests to incorporate
<balloons> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/
<dkessel> i checked the bottom list... the packages needing review for existing tests. and using the results, there would be some packages that could be added to the "run upstream tests" list
<dkessel> e.g., i think it might be fun to have jenkins run its own test suite :D
<balloons> dkessel, lol!
<balloons> that would be quite fun
<dkessel> btw, is there a launchpad integration with svn repositories? i found some projects which did not have their source linked in launchpad, and they use svn
<balloons> dkessel, I'm not super familiar with all the integration bits, but for what your after I don't think you'll find issues
<xeranas> evening
<balloons> xeranas, hello
<xeranas> balloons: hi, I see testing apps now have status (Estimated %) very useful
<balloons> xeranas, yes, I tried to reflect the status to help those people trying to contribute out :-)
<phillw> balloons: Hi, firstly can you update the topic to mention that Alpha2 is being tested for those flavours using them. Secondly, I've a had a stab at re-formatting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/QATracker over the weekend. It's not finished yet, if you get time to finish it off :)
<balloons> phillw, howdy
<balloons> kk
<DanChapman> balloons, yo could you have a browse over this for me mate http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpniel/+junk/ubiquity_new/files/head:/autopilot/ubiquity/ ive been giving the tests a makeover/improved. Its made it alot easier to work with and read now :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, sure
<DanChapman> jibel, is it possible to turn off installing grub in the testbed you created? the failed grub install dialog is a right pain! i can't seem to select it to see if it pops up.
<DanChapman> I'm calling it a day. See you all tomorrow :-)
<TheLordOfTime> huh...
<TheLordOfTime> balloons:  see the email on the -quality ML subject "Launchpad group for ubuntu servers"
<TheLordOfTime> ?
<TheLordOfTime> (doesn't matter if you've seen my response or not yet)
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, looking
<TheLordOfTime> balloons:  i see possible conflict with the Ubuntu Server Team, hence asking additional clarification of what the individual is looking for
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Alpha 2 Testing for flavors and Cadence Week 3 this week | Cadence Week Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy
<elfy> TheLordOfTime: I'd suspect it's someone not making their case well
<TheLordOfTime> elfy:  indeed, hence asking clarification
<elfy> yep
<TheLordOfTime> such that: "... perhaps you can detail what specifically you think the group would do, before we start deciding on whether to create a new group..." in my response
<TheLordOfTime> not sure if anyone's seen it yet
<elfy> it'll have a facebook/ggogle+/twitter page in no time at all
<TheLordOfTime> elfy:  what's interesting is if i weren't on the -quality mailing list (nevermind if I'm on the QA team or not), I'd have not seen it
<TheLordOfTime> so at least someone who works with server stuff (me) was able to take a look
 * TheLordOfTime yawns
<TheLordOfTime> coffee time!
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, thanks for jumping in
<balloons> I agree with the sentiment, we don't need specific subteams -- odds are they already exist :-)
<TheLordOfTime> balloons:  yep
<TheLordOfTime> balloons:  again, I'm not on the QA team, but hopefully you don't mind the occasional "jump in" from me on things :)
<TheLordOfTime> ... ooh my signature got eaten
<TheLordOfTime> Ubuntu Bug   instead of   Ubuntu Bug Triagere
<balloons> TheLordOfTime, I don't mind at all.. Indeed, I am happy to get outside input.. it's good :-)
<balloons> my mail client had been closed, lol, so I hadn't see the threads.. rofl
<TheLordOfTime> hehehe
<TheLordOfTime> balloons:  yeah, cross-team collaboration is something that is occasionally missing
<balloons> no wonder it felt so blissfully quiet
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> xD
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was having a look at other core apps to write tests for, I picked the  Dropping Letters one but when I launch it with autopilot launch I get this error:  Loading testability driver.
<Letozaf_> file:///home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/dropping-letters/dropping-letters.qml:8 module "Ubuntu.HUD" is not installed
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello!
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh.. did you install dropping letters from the ppa?
<balloons> it will pull any dependencies needed to run it
<balloons> makes things easy
<Letozaf_> balloons, no I bzr branched it, I will install it form the PPA, thanks
<balloons> Letozaf_, right.. bzr branch it of course, but installing the app via the ppa means you don't have to worry about what dependencies you need to run it :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, working now thanks :D
<balloons> Letozaf_, perfect :-)
<thomi> morning
<balloons> morning thomi
<dkessel> good night :)
<slickymaster> good night everyone
<knome> night slickymaster
<slickymaster> knome ;)
<knome> you going, or coming? :P
<slickymaster> arriving here, knome
<knome> oki
<knome> i was looking at your test reporst before
<slickymaster> knome, and can't still manage to circumvent that issue
<knome> was wondering if you really got the same bugs for the desktop and post-installation tests, and if the "critical" bug prevented you from finishing the test?
<slickymaster> are you refering to the ISO testings?
<knome> yup, those (xubuntu ones)
<slickymaster> knome, I was convinced you were speaking about the manual ones
<knome> ah, nope, sorry for not being exact
<slickymaster> but yes, I've done the post installation one after the desktop test
<knome> yeah, but i'm really wondering if you got the same bugs during both tests
<knome> that doesn't make sense, if you know what i mean
<slickymaster> knome, you're referring to the crash with add user part of the test, right?
<knome> that and the other xfhelp4 error
<knome> *errors
<knome> (you don't get those while *installing*, right?)
<slickymaster> no, just in the desktop and the post installation
<knome> hmm, right
<knome> yeah, you're correct
<knome> sorry, i'm misunderstood :)
<knome> s/i'm/i/
<knome> you're correct
<knome> (again)
<knome> :D
<slickymaster> knome, now I lost you
<knome> don't worry
<knome> i just mis-thinked something before
<knome> (and i've had some beer now, so i'm prone to errors...)
<slickymaster> knome, your feedback is important. I may be doing something wrong
<knome> no, as i said, it's good
<knome> i thought you had done an installation test - but it was the desktop test
<slickymaster> knomw, glad to hear it
<knome> so everything is as it's supposed
<slickymaster> yeah, but that xfce4help bug has been there for quite a while, now
<Noskcaj> slickymaster, If you press the TAB button while typing the persons name, it auto-finishes it. that stops you typing knomw
<knome> slickymaster, mhm, i'll try to get it fixed
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, good night and thanks
<Noskcaj> bye
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, by the way I was trying to get in touch with you
<Noskcaj> yeah?
<slickymaster> Yes, the damn settings manager test seems to be jinxed, I can't find a way to push correctly
<knome> slickymaster, what's the erorr?
<knome> *error
<slickymaster> either I get ther error that branches have diverged or I can't push correctly, missing the first blok of it
<Noskcaj> ok. If it won't work, you could just change to another test, since this is an expansion rather than a new test
<slickymaster> can you take a look at this http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/1574_xfce4settings/view/head:/testcases/packages/Xfce/1574_xfce4settings%20tests
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, but now I really would like to solve it
<knome> slickymaster, i'll get on with you in a moment
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, ok
<Noskcaj> slickymaster, then (just incase you haven't already). branch the latest version, then copy the new text into the existing testcase.
<knome> slickymaster, ^ what i was thinking you could try next
<knome> just to make sure it isn't some really weird error
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, will do it now. will get back in muntes
<slickymaster> inutes
<Noskcaj> one test specific thing: you can skip saying "press enter" by adding -y
<Noskcaj> slickymaster, ok, i'll probably be gone by then
<knome> i'll be here
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, well, if not today, we'll get in touch tomorrow
<Noskcaj> ok
<slickymaster> knome, thanks
<Noskcaj> and knome, balloons and elfy will all be here at different times to help
<slickymaster> knome, still getting the diverged branches error
<Noskcaj> Delete the branch on launchpad, then push. that fixes it. i hadn't realised what the issue was
<knome> slickymaster, did you do what Noskcaj suggested?
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, when you say delete do you mean to abandon the branch or do you mean to delete it from the directory push and then add it once again?
<slickymaster> knome, yes, I did
<knome> slickymaster, bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual-tests
<Noskcaj> slickymaster, There is a thing on the right-hand side that says "delete branch"
<knome> (and make sure that doesn't throw you any errors?)
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, OK, going there
<Noskcaj> bye guys
<slickymaster> Noskcaj, see you tomorrow
<knome> hf Noskcaj
<slickymaster> knome, I've deleted it, now I bzr branch lp:ubuntu-manual-tests again, add it and push it, right?
<knome> yes
<slickymaster> knome, about to do it
<slickymaster> knome, just pushed it without errors. Going to take a look in LP if everything is ok
<knome> slickymaster, ok, good to hear
<slickymaster> knome, keeping my fingers crossed. Of all the almost ten tests I've done so far, this one has always been a pain in the neck
<knome> :)
<slickymaster> knome, hallas, at last
<knome> :)
<slickymaster> knome, eveything is perfect. But let me robe you a few more minutes of you precious time, will you?
<knome> sure.
<slickymaster> knome, thing is that now in the main trunk there is the right test I've just pushed and proposed to merge (https://code.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/xfce4settings/+merge/176299) and there is also this one http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~slickymaster/ubuntu-manual-tests/xfce4settings/view/head:/testcases/packages/Xfce/1574_xfce4settings%20tests which is the old one
<knome> slickymaster, the merge proposal refers to the branch
<slickymaster> knome, are you asking me?
<slickymaster> or are you saying it to me
<knome> i'm saying
<knome> so the first link is the merge proposal
<slickymaster> knome, :) yes
<knome> that is simply saying ubuntu testcase admins "there is this branch, you should merge it"
<knome> the latter link is the branch which they should review
<slickymaster> knome, yes, I'm aware. My question is about the fact if the other one should be deleted
<knome> no.
<knome> you need to have both, until it's merged
<slickymaster> knome, ok, we're always learning
<knome> :)
<slickymaster> knome, I won't bother anymore, got finish the gThumg test. Let me just ask you one final thing. Do you think it's wothr to do the Mir tests?
<slickymaster> worth
<knome> that's up to you :)
<slickymaster> knome, ok, I'll do it then
<slickymaster> knome, thanks for everything. Have a great night
<knome> np. have fun :)
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-23
<pitti> Good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<slickymaster> good morning evrybody
<xeranas__> good day
<xeranas__> I notice that autopilot tests for some touch core apps need aditional dependecies (or additional setup) in order to run. For example music-app I get "ModuleImportFailure"  or something wrong with my enviroment :/
<slickymaster> good afternoon everybody
<SergioMeneses> slickymaster, morning here :D
<slickymaster> SergioMeneses: :) over here it's past lunch time
<SergioMeneses> slickymaster, jeje
<SergioMeneses> time zone things
<slickymaster> SergioMeneses: yeah, it's a big world :D
<SergioMeneses> slickymaster, it is not as big as we think :S
<slickymaster> SergioMeneses: yes, you're right. At least nowadays it isn't
<slickymaster> SergioMeneses: it used to be for the generations of our fathers and grandfathers
<knome> slickymaster, you're clearly talking about subjective opinions on how big or small something is. may i notice you that the world feels awfully big for many people even now; for example, the front door might seen really far away for a depressed person - so how far away would another continent seem to be?
<slickymaster> knome: no argues there. I was referring to the general perception that nowadays people have of the world
<knome> ;)=
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<slickymaster> knome: and once I have let me ask you something, in the manual tests, when we're writing terminal commands we open it with a <code> tag, right?
<slickymaster> knome: onve I have your attention
<knome> slickymaster, that's the preferred way to do it, yeah
<slickymaster> knome: my question is, isn't there a closing </code> tag?
<knome> yes, sure
<knome> blahblah <code>terminal command</code> blahblah
<slickymaster> knome: I assumed so, but wasn't sure of it. Thanks
<elopio> balloons: an update. All my branches are on trunk and released on the PPA. However, before using them, it might be better to get tha package namespaces right.
<elopio> I'll rename UbuntuUIToolkit to ubuntuuitoolkit.
<balloons> elopio, ahh yes.. what's the ppa again?
<elopio> balloons: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/+archive/ppa
<balloons> elopio, I thought you were trying to say it was in your personal ppa somewhere :-p
<qengho> Hi all. On the mailing list, in response to Phill, I (chad.miller@c.c.) asked for guidance and help automating some quality tests for chromium.  I don't think my message went through the moderation queue.
<elopio> oh, no.
<qengho> I have a simple autopktest smoke test (with Xvfb), and I run some unit tests at pkg build time.
<asac> pitti: dont we have existing network-manager tests that we could try to land on phones before we have rild working?
<asac> or is that not usable on phone?
<asac> (answer after call)
<qengho> I think I need more automated test for chromium-browser, and I would love some help or pointers to the state of the testing art.
<balloons> qengho, nothing is in the queue that I see.. did you send to ubuntu-quality? anyways, what's up?
<qengho> balloons:  Message-ID: <CAE1yU5wTm4R1001A8-vYeMiHL5Dy3-jiL-hwhhbSQTJvpBZ=RA@mail.gmail.com>
<qengho> Here is a wishlist of things I know I would like to test about webapps.  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~chromium-team/chromium-browser/saucy-working/view/head:/debian/tests/webapps
<pitti> asac: we do have NM tests, yes
<pitti> asac: we run them as part of autopkgtest now
<pitti> asac: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-network-manager/
<pitti> asac: that's also using simulated wifi and eth devices (not with umockdev, though)
<pitti> asac: it should in principle also work on a phone, we just don't run autopgktests on arm ATM
<asac> pitti: we dont run autopkgtests on images unfortuntely
<pitti> asac: but that's a totally different story than telephony/rild
<asac> what does it take to get those into autopilot tests? or in a simple run-cmd-list
<qengho> I can fire up a virtual X server, easy.  I am wondering what tools there are that I should consider for trying to test those.  I suppose it might need to inject X events to test things.
<pitti> asac: apt-get source network-manager; sudo debian/tests/nm
<asac> pitti: it is separate, yes, but we have NM on the phone and want to test it is how i see it
<qengho> I remember some accessibility-exercising test tools, but not the name.  I don't know if they would work.
<asac> pitti: that won't report results nicely to dashboard. if we could get single commands for each test that that suite runs it would be easier
<asac> (or i am wrong :))
<asac> mayube check with real folks like doanac what is easiest to get those run on images as well
<pitti> asac: hm, we don't have a python unittest parser?
<asac> no clue. assume it would be another test suite integration abstraction that needs to be invented
<asac> so far we have support for autopilot
<pitti> asac: it would seem to me that grabbing individual tests from a python unittest program is a rather common situation
<asac> and suites that have alist of commands to run (each exit 0 if succeed to count as 1 in dashboard)
<pitti> asac: autopilot uses the python unittest framework as well; it reformats its output though as it has its own runner
<asac> we only support simple exit code based command lists ... otherwise test suites need to produce compatible output on their own
<asac> but yeah. maybe a place to invest if thats common
<asac> and will stay common (like python for testing not going away)
<balloons> qengho, did you get my reply to you at all? the primary method for testing the app at a UI level would be autopilot but it didn't seem to work out of the box. Now, we could file a bug and see if pitti might now why or might be able to make it work.
<balloons> assuming autopilot is off the table, what does upstream do for there UI testing?
<jibel> qengho, the moderation queue for ubuntu-quality is empty when did you send it?
<jibel> qengho, was it your message https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-quality/2013-July/004090.html
<qengho> balloons: I did get your message, thank you.
<qengho> jibel: Yes, that's it.  Huh.  The moderation message said I'd get a confirmation when it was accepted or rejected.  Ah well.
<qengho> balloons: So, that helps.  "autopilot" is The Way to test these days.  Awesome. I'll focus on that.
<balloons> qengho, yes, but chromium doesn't let you introspect it out of the box
<balloons> Meaning, chromium eitheir isn't listing anything on dbus or otherwise is doing something "different" than other gtk apps which prevent autopilot from being able to get at what's going on. SO, we'll need some help from pitti to see if we can solve that problem or not
<balloons> If we can't, we'll have to come up with a plan b
<qengho> balloons: Yeah, I don't think it's a proper GTK app.  It's gtk2, at that.
<pitti> balloons: I have some feeling that it's not actually using the system GTK library
<pitti> balloons: oh, and gtk2 too, there is no ap plugin for that; but we might be able to create one rather easily
<balloons> pitti, are firefox and thunderbird in a similar boat?
<pitti> balloons: I guess, they also still haven't changed, although I'm hearing promises like "it will land RSN" very often :)
<pitti> the firefox gtk3 branch has existed for like two years now
<balloons> pitti, yea, not sure what the true holdup is.. ok, so a gtk2 app plugin eh?
<pitti> balloons: yes, unless these programs bundle GTK
<pitti> an ldd on the binary should be enough to check
<pitti> if it links against /usr/lib/.../libgtk2, then we can provide an ap plugin
<qengho> pitti: ldd grep gtk : libgtk-x11 only
<pitti> qengho: that's it
<pitti> nice
<balloons> pitti, k let's have a lok
<jibel> qengho, isn't selenium more appropriate to test webapps?
<pitti> balloons: qengho just checked
<qengho> jibel: that's why I'm here.  I have no idea what selenium is.
<jibel> qengho, I think that's their website http://docs.seleniumhq.org/ and there is a driver for chromium
<balloons> jibel, looking at qengho's list I can see selenium working out for some of his needs, but other pieces are intended to check the application state.. It was my first backup option :-p
<pitti> hm, I thought selenium was for testing webapps
<pitti> not for testing the browser itself?
<balloons> pitti, indeed
<jibel> true, I read chromium / tests / webapps in the initial question which matched with selenium :)
<jibel> if you need to interact with the webapps and check the state of the desktop, then that would be a mix of selenium + autopilot
<qengho> jibel: Right, I don't wish to test any web-app, just that the patches to chromium that enable webapps do what we expect.
<balloons> ok well so it looks like a gtk2 app lib for autopilot would allow this to work, n'est pas?
<pitti> balloons: right
<qengho> pitti: I don't want to push something onto your to-do list if I can do it.  I'll give it a try, if you don't care.
<pitti> qengho: absolutely, good luck! please let me know if you have some questions
<pitti> qengho: worth filing a bug against ap-gtk anyway though, for tracking
<balloons> pitti, qengho ty.. If I can help by filing a bug, I'll do it
<qengho> done, balloons.  lp#1204163
<elfy> balloons: got a comment on a merge proposal for a manual test - "For terminal comands, type <code> at the start." I assume that you'd do </code> at the end of it ?
<elfy> and hi :)
<balloons> elfy, hello
<balloons> elfy, yes, that's correct with the closing code tag
<elfy> cool - just checking - amazing how people forget that their only born knowing how to cry and suckle :p
 * balloons stops himself from making a bad joke
<elfy> probably one I would have made before I stopped myself from making bad jokes :p
<balloons> elfy, they are the only jokes I know how to make!
<elfy> :)
<balloons> biab
 * balloons shouts hello to dkessel as he jets
<dkessel> balloons, hello :)
<rbasak> psivaa: the job related to bug 1203048 looks good now. Is that enough to consider it Fix Released?
<ubot5> bug 1203048 in Ubuntu Test Cases "testModPhp test failure occurs in Lamp saucy server tests" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1203048
<psivaa> rbasak: I am fine with that.
<rbasak> psivaa: great. Thanks for flagging that!
<psivaa> rbasak: yw
<DanChapman> jibel, hey :-) how often is ubiquity set to run on jenkins? is it daily?
<DanChapman> balloons, elfy, hey o/
<elfy> hi DanChapman
<xeranas> evening
<xeranas> Did music-app can be launched? To me it says module "org.nemomobile.folderlistmodel" is not installed did I missing some package?.
<jibel> DanChapman, hi, when a new image is published
<jibel> or manually
<balloons> xeranas, is the music app still not running for you/
<balloons> xeranas, the easiest way to make sure you have the dependencies is to install the version published in the core apps ppa
<xeranas> balloons: ok I will tried to install it
<qengho> pitti: I didn't see an easy way to have this coexist in the same location. Do you want another bzr branch and source package, or another directory in the same branch?
<qengho> Sorry.  This = gtk2 support.
<dkessel> wow, so late already... and no good deed done for ubuntu today... :/
<balloons> dkessel, I'm sorry mat
<balloons> dkessel, how's things this week?
<dkessel> balloons, weather's hot in germany...
<balloons> dkessel, we've been underwater here, lol.. lots of rain. rain every day.. it's raining now.. lol
<dkessel> 30°C here... the poor cat lies on the (relatively) cold parquet floor all day... maybe i should go and lie next to her...
<balloons> dkessel, hehe.. my dog does similar things.. we have almost no carpeting in the house. tile or wood, so the floors stay cooler
<dkessel> oh btw i tried to build jenkins locally... multiple times... and failed with different results. with yesterday's git version one junit test failed... with todays, one test gets stuck forever....
<balloons> dkessel, pulling from the stable tree for jenkins or ?
<dkessel> balloons, from git://github.com/jenkinsci/jenkins.git . i don't know what branch/tree that is even...
<balloons> dkessel, it looks like maybe they have stable branches
<dkessel> i'm unsure about if the whole thing makes sense. what exactly happens when a jenkins package for ubuntu gets built? does that not also execute the main build script, which also causes the junit tests to be run? in that case... enabling autopkgtests would be pointless
 * dkessel goes to find source of smell...
<balloons> dkessel, probably not.. hence the autopkg test :-) however, I'll defer to jibel a bit here, but I would probably start with the ubuntu source, not the upstream source
<balloons> as that's kind of the point eh? and it should properly build to boot !
<dkessel> balloons, right. i'll give it another try with the ubuntu source... some other day
 * dkessel opens a nice cold beer
<balloons> dkessel, you understand how to get the source right?
<balloons> just want to make sure your set :-)
<dkessel> lp:ubuntu/jenkins - i guess
<dkessel> balloons ^
<balloons> dkessel, sorry, umm sure.. but I was thinking just grabbing the source package
<dkessel> hm... too easy :)
<balloons> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/j/jenkins/jenkins_1.480.3+dfsg.orig.tar.gz
<balloons> or whatever else.. again I'll defer to jibel on this
<dkessel> balloons, np. anyway... not tonight. good night :)
<balloons> indeed
<balloons> good night
<slickymaster> good night, all
<elopio> fginther: ping. Can you please enable the pep8 check on ubuntu-ui-toolkit?
<fginther> elopio, yes
<elopio> thanks man.
<fginther> elopio, it's been added
<elopio> nice
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-24
<phillw> balloons: you gone awol again?
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> qengho: oh, how not? I had assumed it would mostly compile for GTK2 as well, perhaps it needs some #ifdefery?
<pitti> qengho: the gtk2 plugin should go into a new binary package, though
<jibel> good morning
<DanChapman> Good morning all :-)
<slickymaster> good morning all
<slickymaster> balloons: hi. is everything ok with http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/? I'm getting "The resource you tried to access doesn't exist. This can happen because of an invalid link or because of a bug."
<balloons> slickymaster, ohh.. heh, I would say not
<slickymaster> balloons: I was doing the ISO tests for the Alpha 2 and a moment ago, after submitting a result a got that message
<balloons> stgraber, ^^ it appears the qa.u.c domain is down
<stgraber> balloons: applying security updates
<stgraber> should be back in a couple of minutes
<balloons> stgraber, :-)
<slickymaster> stgraber: balloons thanks, the both of you
<balloons> elopio, hmm, having trouble finding ubuntu-ui-toolkit to install.. weird
<balloons> ahh it's been renamed :-)
<balloons> DanChapman_, dkessel hello
<elopio>  ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot ?
<dkessel> balloons, good evening
<elopio> balloons: renamed to what?
<balloons> elopio, yea.. it wasn't finding it at first..
<balloons> i was trying to install a meta package like ubuntu-ui-toolkit and that wasn't working
<DanChapman_> balloons, howdy. How u doing?
<elopio> balloons: do you know about pushing an app from the qtcreator to the phone?
<elopio> I press ctrl+f2, but get ssh: connect to host 127.0.0.1 port 2222: Connection refused
<dkessel> oooh nice new ubuntu edge price options =)
<balloons> elopio, yes from inside qtcreator right?
<elopio> balloons: yes.
<balloons> dkessel, yes, new options, but act fast if you want a lower tier :-)
<balloons> elopio, that should work, I haven't tried it in awhile.. hmm.. does it show your devices under devices?
<elopio> ahh, there's a big button there saying enable developer mode
<elopio> maybe that's what I was missing.
<balloons> elopio, so I'm looking at the final results for the emulator.. and I saw the pep8 stuff and renames.. we ready for primetime use?
<elopio> balloons: not yet. The rename hasn't landed.
<balloons> elopio, yes, but once the rename has landed
<elopio> balloons: yes. And you can start using it now, just rename to ubuntuuitoolkit tomorrow.
<balloons> elopio, well I'm going to announce some fanfare, so I'll prep everything and probably just announce tomorrow once it's complete
<balloons> I'll probably convert an app today to demo it
<balloons> DanChapman_, doing well.. As you can see elopio's hard work on making a proper emulator for qt has landed ;-)
<elopio> balloons: sounds good. Let me know if you find any bugs.
<balloons> elopio, I'm hoping it'll fix some of the bugs I've introduced :-)
<balloons> hehe
<elopio> balloons: well, at least, it's now easy to make tests for the bugs we find.
<balloons> this is true.. I introduced a weird bug, but it might be on the autopilot side.. it's just hard to know.. but now, we can easily tell
<elopio> balloons: and I've just noticed I am assuming there will be just two tabs visible. But if the label of the tab is small, more than two can appear on the header.
<elopio> that will bite soon.
<balloons> yes, there are apps with 3. it's not uncommon
<balloons> why is that?
<elopio> because I'm naive :) I assumed you would be able to switch just from the current tab to the next, without skips.
<balloons> elopio, ahh.. I believe my tab switching logic just scrolls through things.. and you can stop at a tab index or tab label
<balloons> so you can in theory create a spin of death where you go through things endlessly because there is no match haha
<elopio> yes, I copied that funny feature :)
<balloons> we could in theory stop once it's gone round once and raise an error
<elopio> balloons: but well, make sure to mention on your post that it's a first version in heavy development :)
<balloons> elopio, ofc ofc.. but bugs and such can be reported, and it can be updated sanely, etc
<elopio> yes, and I think we also can factor out some other common things.
<elopio> like a base test case class, things that are the same on all the apps.
<elopio> and the final feature that ties everything together is what zoltan and jppiiroi1en are doing on the qt creator. It now has a template for the autopilot tests :D
<DanChapman_> balloons, thats cool will check it out. I have basically re-written the ubiquity tests the last few days :-) it should sort the fails on jenkins. just finishing off custom partition then will move on to dual-boot
<balloons> elopio, the autopilot template is in? wahoo?
<balloons> DanChapman, I've been watching the results.. a bit mixed as you say, so I hope the changes solve that
<DanChapman> balloons, it helps now i have the test runner jibel created. makes it easier to find the bugs. If your not too busy would you be able to give the tests a once over for me?? Could do with some fresh eyes on it :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, I have a moment now sure :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, cheers. I havn't pushed custom part up yet though https://code.launchpad.net/~dpniel/ubiquity/autopilot
<balloons> big branch :-)
<balloons> still going . . .
<DanChapman> lol :-)
<balloons> the numbers keep going up
<DanChapman> yeah it ends some where near 120000 i think
<balloons> I should have updated the branch I had already pulled.. lol.. a couple more mins I think I 'll have it
<DanChapman> Ive done that a few times myself :-)
<balloons> and done
<DanChapman> lol
<balloons> k, so what specifically should I look at?
<balloons> ohh.. you should note in your readme kubuntu is special -- it has it's own installer and your stuff won't work for that
<DanChapman> DOes it say kubuntu in it?
<DanChapman> right the biggest problem i keep coming across is grub install fail or the installer crashes. which usually occurs during the progress bar. Can you look at the track_install_progress_bar func. Do you think thats a reasonable way of handling it?
<balloons> it doesn't.. it just says all other flavors.. which is true, except for kubuntu ;-_)
<DanChapman> lol i will update it.
<balloons> so I'm curious that the ubiquity_did_install_complete test and this assert doesn't timeout normally: self.assertThat(self.complete_dialog.visible, Eventually(Equals(1)))
<balloons> k, looking at the progress func
<DanChapman> balloons are you wondering about the sleep?
<balloons> ok so your throwing a message, but then have an assert about the dialog.. I'm confused at first glance what your trying to do
<knome> balloons, you're :P
<balloons> brilliant.. knome is going to fix me yet
<balloons> why just today knome I noticed myself and corrected it!
<knome> nice!
<knome> the education works ;)
<DanChapman> Thats more for me at the moment as when using the test runner locally you get ALL the output from the env and not just autopilot output so i stuck the message so i could spot that the func had picked up the dialog. I will remove it in the end :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, ahh I see you sit in ubiquity_progress_bar_test before hitting ubiquity_did_install_complete
<balloons> and it has a 300 second timeout (might not even be long enough, heh) but yea, that was my expectation of a long timeout
<balloons> ok, so I will say why watch the progress bar? Why not just wait for the dialog to appear? Are we concerned about it hanging and we don't know it or ?
<balloons> I would just wait for the install complete dialog to appear. And if we want to "watch" in the interim, grab the progress and assert that the progress reported changes withing X amount of time
<balloons> can we also reliably detect if something goes awry -- aka a dialog window other than the install complete appears/
<balloons> DanChapman, ^^
<DanChapman> I did think of just looping waiting on the confirm dialog. But following the progress kinda shows that its updating ok.
<DanChapman> The 300 timeout is a bit extreme as it just waits for the progress to go back to 0.0 for the install part.
<balloons> oh it's just the copying files piece I see.. not the install
<DanChapman> I've had no probs with the progress bar and tracking it. Its trying to catch an error dialog while stuck in the loop. As the loop never exits if it doesn't catch it.
<balloons> DanChapman, I'm missing where self.install_progress.fraction is coming from
<balloons> yea you have your         while progress < complete: loop that won't end right?
<DanChapman> install_progress selects the progress bar in ubiquity_progress_bar_test
<balloons> ahh.. there it is, ty :-)
<balloons> ok far enough.. so we loop while waiting for complete. Each iteration we update the progress, and then check for errors.
<balloons> so let's dig into those error checks.. you have checks for visible windows of failures and then breaks to leave the loop
<balloons> and your finding that the loop isn't ending on failures because of the if statement check for the error is never becoming true, or it's not breaking properly?
<balloons> if the "visible" property isn't working out so well, can we just check from existence of the object, or do they exist from the beginning?
<DanChapman> its catching the error dialogs 'ok'. Just dnt know if there is a better way to do it. All the objects are there from the start apart from the grub install failed dialog which is created once the error occurs. hence the it being in a try
<DanChapman> i did think to try just getting the visible window count like in the FF test and if window count increased then it would fail but i couldn't figure out how to do that. and it would have a very meaningful reason for failing as we wouldn't know what it failed on
<DanChapman> *wouldn't
<DanChapman> from an autopilot point of view that is. I know the install log would give details, but it would be good to see that the correct dialog appears for the correct error i suppose.
<balloons> Heh, testing the error windows too :-)
<balloons> yea, so since the object exists, visible works well enough. I just don't like to rely on it, but perhaps that's not well placed
<DanChapman> balloons, just run the default test a few times and got a grub install failed and it caught it ok. So do you think leave it as it is and see how it goes. In theory it shouldn't happen often if at all anyway :-)
<balloons> DanChapman, I think the idea is sane enough, and I like monitoring it.. I would add a timeout check though I think if nothing happens for X amount of time, aka the progress bar doesn't move
<balloons> we don't want to loop forever without us knowing about it.. and yea, that should work
<DanChapman> balloons, i like it. Will add a timeout check
<DanChapman> Will sort that tomorrow. I'm calling it a day. Catch you all tomorrow
<balloons> DanChapman, catch you on the flipside
<balloons> good evening Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, Hi
<balloons> did you see the rss reader stuff landed -- it's a bit different than before :-_
<Letozaf_> balloons, no didn't see it, I must take a look :) read you did something
<Letozaf_> balloons, by the way did you see the sudoku tests ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, what's up with them?
<Letozaf_> balloons, nothing :) I hope
<balloons> lol
<Letozaf_> balloons, where can I see the rss reader stuff ? I was looking in my branch and the rssreader one...
<Letozaf_> balloons, what happened to it ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, what do you mean what happened?
<Letozaf_> balloons, you said it's different ...
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh yes, the main trunk has new code in it
<balloons> including the theme :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh I just did a bzr branch, but there is nothing in there
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(
<balloons> bzr branch lp:ubuntu-rss-reader?
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe I did something wrong:  bzr branch lp:ubuntu-rssreader-app
<Letozaf_> balloons, yep
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh wait I did  bzr branch lp:ubuntu-rssreader-app
<balloons> yea, 22 revisions
<balloons> you had it right.. I mispelled it ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, but the test is only 27 lines long in it
<balloons> Letozaf_, anyways, once you branch you can see the add and edit feed stuff are a little different
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will re-branch it
<Letozaf_> balloons, I get 20 revisions  ?
<Letozaf_> balloons,  bzr branch lp:ubuntu-rssreader-app
<Letozaf_> balloons, that's weired
<balloons> Letozaf_, should be 22 revs
<balloons> hmm
<Letozaf_> balloons, did it twice, cancelled the directory and branched from scrap
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol, you've got it then, sorry
<balloons> i have post branch commits in mine
<balloons> whoops!
<Letozaf_> balloons, :D
<balloons> I checked http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-rssreader-dev/ubuntu-rssreader-app/trunk/revision/20
<Letozaf_> balloons, I'm curios to see what you guys did to it :P
<balloons> looks much nicer
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was looking for the next app to write test for ... for instance the music-app, but once you create a playlist, how do you put music in it ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, :?
<balloons> Letozaf_, vthompson is one of the music app authors, and I believe dkessel wrote one of the tests for it?
<balloons> anyways, there are some tests in there, so it shouldn't be too hard to hack on it
<balloons> on your question however, I'm not sure off the top of my head
<balloons> we can always ask the app authors :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will take a look thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh yes sure
<Letozaf_> balloons, but do you think I can work on it or is dkessel doing it ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, you know that as soon as I pick something someone else has done it already :P
<dkessel> Letozaf_, i am not working on any more music app tests at the moment
<balloons> Letozaf_, indeed dkessel wrote just the initial test.. no one will steal your thunder on this one.. I would contact victor though. .would you like his email?
<Letozaf_> dkessel, thanks for the info
<dkessel> good night
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok in case I need to ask him somethin
<Letozaf_> dkessel, good night
<balloons> night dkessel !
<thomi> morning
<Noskcaj> balloons, Do you know if anyone is going to be able to look after the testdrive hackfest between 1600 and 2000
<balloons> Noskcaj, no takers on the thread right?
<balloons> I'm still concerned about having it run for more than a few hours
<Noskcaj> ok. Maybe i but it back to only 6 hours?
<balloons> I would rather see an amazing couple hours as opposed to having 6 hours with 4 hours of downtime.. But yea, it's up to you. I wouldn't run it for longer than you can be around. Getting commitment from others to show up is excellent too, but make sure your around. The idea is to kickstart new folks on development as well as close bugs right?
<balloons> BTW, you should send a message to ubuntu-devel as well once everything is in place
<balloons> I saw your target work, so plan on running it for as long as it would take to finish that off, with some buffer
<balloons> assuming of course you think you can get through the whole list :-)
<balloons> remember you can always have another event ;-)
<balloons> Noskcaj, I'm not remembering but how long is it going to run for atm?
<Noskcaj> balloons, 11 hours, so i'll cut that back so howard and i can run it ourselves
<balloons> Noskcaj, yea, that sounds like the way to go
<balloons> good stuff mate
<balloons> elopio, so I'm having trouble using your emulator.. perhaps you can shed some light on my python newbie blunders
<elopio> balloons: of course. Tell me what you are doing.
<balloons> elopio, well I'm having trouble creating a new instance of an emulator class.. For instance, toolbar
<balloons> ie, I want to do something like  emulators.Toolbar.click_button( "newgamebutton"). I've imported I hope sanely; from UbuntuUiToolkit import emulators
<elopio> balloons: first, you need to launch the application with the emulator.
 * balloons facepalms
<elopio> with the base emulator. Let me search for an example.
<balloons> elopio, I get it I think
<elopio> self.app = self.launch_test_application(
<elopio>                 "/usr/lib/" + arch + "/qt5/bin/qmlscene",
<elopio>                 "-I", get_module_include_path(),
<elopio>                 qml_path,
<elopio>                 emulator_base=emulators.UbuntuUIToolkitEmulatorBase)
<balloons> elopio, yes, so more or less the __init__.py template for core apps needs to be updated to reflect this as well
<balloons> as atm, it's handling all the launch code
<balloons> let me see what I can do ;-)
<elopio> balloons: yes. I think it would be better to have launch helpers on ubuntu-ui-toolkit.
<elopio> so we have just one place to update.
<balloons> hmmm hmm
<elopio> also that part of get_input_device, and get_module_include_path. I see them everywhere.
<balloons> ohh yea, it's horride
<balloons> ok, so perhaps you can just help directly with this.. so I'm picking on dropping letters to convert over.. it doesn't have any tests, just the old layout. I was going to convert and add a test or two as the example
<elopio> balloons: ok, and once you have the application launched with the emulator loaded, it's like:
<elopio> self.app.select_single(emulators.MainView)
<balloons> for the main view I take it? ;-) and then select and have fun from there?
<elopio> balloons: yes. with the main view you can make open_toolbar, for example.
<elopio> balloons: I'll propose a base test case, that can be inherited by all the apps.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-25
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<pitti> asac: wrt. fixing the mediaplayer bugs> I noticed that the mediaplayer doesn't currently seem to work at all on mako; that might just be what the ap test fails on?
<asac> pitti: interesting
<asac> pitti: can you reply to the mail i sent?
<asac> for ue-leads
<asac> ?
<pitti> asac: sure
<xeranas__> hello, seems ubuntu-docviewer-app autopilot tests wont work.. I wonder if it something todo with my envoroment :/
<asac> pitti: so stated the question: what should we do with the proposed dashboard in the context of our "stricly green" mission we run elsewhere?
<asac> gema said you might have better idea how to approach this
<pitti> asac: TBH I don't understand the question
<asac> pitti: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/
<asac> we have lots of reds there
<pitti> asac: that's right; we need package uploaders to actually pay attention to failures there
<asac> pitti: should we go serious about it if we see that happen? or just keep it FYI?
<pitti> plus, we earn quite a number of failures from Debian which we need to keep up with fixing
<pitti> I'm doing quite a lot, but doing this single-handedly is too much work
<asac> pitti: are the tests maintained by upstream that we run?
<asac> or do we always have to fix tests first?
<pitti> asac: most of the ones that you see there are nontrivial to fix, so it's not something you'd do on a Friday
<pitti> asac: no, these come from debian/ubuntu
<asac> pitti: can you give me an example of a test that is nontrivial to fix?
<pitti> asac: if a package has failing tests, it won't move out of -proposed into saucy
<asac> what about firefox?
<asac> pitti: ok we do that?
<pitti> asac: unless the release team overrides it
<asac> i assume we have a whitelist?
<asac> e.g. stuff we let through anyway?
<pitti> yes
<pitti> asac: firefox has worked for a while, but chrisccoulson stopped maintaining it AFAIK; saucy-adt-unity-firefox-extension has never been fixed to actually work as nobody bothers
<asac> pitti: but who added a not working pkg test in first place?
<asac> for extension
<pitti> asac: people who don't ensure that they actually work? ..
<chrisccoulson> pitti, the last time i looked, it was not even getting to the stage of running any of the firefox tests (ie, failing much earlier)
<asac> so let me rephrase:
<asac> 1. once we had an initiative in ubuntu/canonical to write autopkg tests
<asac> 2. those are the ones that we have now
<asac> 3. unfortunately a bunch were landed brokenly
<pitti> asac: we are still getting new ones
<asac> 4. and we didn't calibrate our resources/priorities to ensure taht we could fix the ones that broke
<pitti> the server team recently added like 20
<chrisccoulson> pitti, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/saucy-adt-firefox/lastCompletedBuild/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/artifact/results/summary.log
<asac> 5. since then we have people adding tests, but its an optional, nice to have thing?
<chrisccoulson> i think i need someone like jibel to look at that really
<pitti> chrisccoulson: well, this just says that running xpcshell-tests was killed after 4 hours
<asac> e.g. a service that folks can or can not use ... and where releaase team has to process bunch of stuff that nobody cared about?
<asac> i think i get the picture
<asac> :-P
<chrisccoulson> pitti, but the same tests run fine on raring :/
<chrisccoulson> pitti, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/raring-ppa-adt-mozillateam_firefox_next-firefox/ (that's identical)
<gema> chrisccoulson: so there is some compatibility break in saucy?
<pitti> chrisccoulson: so, looks like a problem with a newer library?
<asac> chrisccoulson: it doesnt matter that they run there
<asac> chrisccoulson: today is today :)
<pitti> asac: these days it's optional, yes (e. g. we don't yet require it as part of MIR)
<chrisccoulson> gema, i guess there must be, as the 2 examples there are using the same firefox package
<asac> chrisccoulson: the test owner needs to debug and drive it and keep it working ... folks cannot assume that QA will always maintain everything you ever did :)
<asac> that doesnt scale
<pitti> asac: but it's a nice way to keep your package working and avoid new dependencies breaking it
<jibel> gema, we don't know exactly what until someone (me?) have a look at what's happening in the testing environment
<pitti> asac: so they are quite popular
<chrisccoulson> asac, the problem is, there is no firefox maintainer anymore ;)
<gema> jibel: I know, and that doesn't quite escale
<asac> pitti: but release team has to deal with broken shit and exceptions and manual poking etc. all the time I hear?
<asac> let's really try to get those sorted imo
<pitti> asac: only if people ask them to do an override because they want to land a package even if it breaks some test
<asac> what we first need is to figure who owns which tests
<asac> e.g. who was the author
<pitti> asac: I agree, it would be nice to clean this up; we once were down to 4 failures or so
<asac> lets do it
<asac> and lets go for always green
<pitti> asac: we also get a lot of broken ones from debian
<pitti> asac: an autopkgtest fixing hackfest with 3 people (server/desktop/qa) fulltime could do nicely
<asac> we need to do that forever
<asac> we can make a priority effort to start off
<asac> yes
<pitti> asac: e. g. they mysql one has a single test failure, all others succeed; these should be able to get fixed, if nothing else by disabling that one test
<asac> but people are currently under constant fire :) so all i am doing right now is start talking and thinking
<asac> pitti: yeah. there are stories for every failyure. I think we just need to clearly identify who owns each of those
<asac> so we can get them fixed
<asac> if debian owns them, lets think
<asac> at least those that we own we can clear out
<pitti> asac: yes, but we also need to allocate some serious time to actually work on them
<pitti> asac: and clean up tests which nobody cares about and which have always been broken (oneconf, unity-firefox-extension, etc.)
<asac> pitti: lets really have a list, each test gets one owner, we socialize that list and then everybody fixes one. with quality team helping folks to be productive rather than doing all the work
<asac> i think during that process we will find apps that nobody cares about
<pitti> asac: we need domain knowledge for a lot of the tests, but many can presumably be fixed by any (core?) dev given some time
<asac> some we can clean
<asac> some we have to ensure are cared for
<pitti> asac: right; we had two hackfests for that, and in both we got some nice cleanup/fixes
<asac> pitti: yeah. that doesnt really work though. its far easier just to have a clear owner who is on the hook. otherwise, its always ending up on the shoulder of a few folks that work overly hard anyway
<asac> like you :)
<pitti> asac: that, too
<pitti> asac: but given the current number we are going to need some extra time anyway to get back to a good situation
<pitti> asac: from then on it'll be continued maintenance which should be done by the actual uploaders/teams
<asac> pitti: is there a way we can find reasonable owners? if yo ucould help me with that, I will do some talking and see what other managers think :)
<asac> finding == checking who did the test .. if that was someone from qa, who is the package uploader?
<asac> chrisccoulson: we have the policy that stuff sticks to whoever did it last
<asac> :)
<asac> chrisccoulson: thats not a policy, but a general attitude of ubuntu
<asac> :)
<asac> so in that theory you are still the firefox maintainer no matter what you signed up for :)
<pitti> asac: we can certainly go through the list and sort them into "desktop/server/foundations/QA" buckets (QA being the fallback for broken tests from Debian, or problems with infrastructure)
<pitti> asac: want to do that now?
<chrisccoulson> asac, yeah, i see how this works now, there's no escape for me ;)
<pitti> asac: I'm going through them and bucket them
<asac> pitti: yeah. just keep zero stuff assigned to the QA team for now
<asac> i would like to have a bit more discussion about the debian ones
<asac> the ones that are essential we need to find an owner in a real engineering team i think
<pitti> asac: ok, review done (http://paste.ubuntu.com/5910831/)
<pitti> asac: I should perhaps send that to u-devel@?
<asac> let me see
<pitti> gema: ^ FYI
<asac> pitti: in those teams, do we know who did the test/work last time (e.g. the name?)
<asac> or if you didnt put a name you say: these should be owned by someone from their team
<asac> but so far tehre was no owner?
<pitti> asac: we can check in changelogs, but for now I only bucketed it to a particular developer where it's clear
<pitti> asac: for the regresssions that are broken by a dependency it's not immediately clear who the owner is
<asac> pitti: ok. so you say it would be clear who would own "saucy-adt-apt-clone" for instance?
<pitti> asac: e. g. ubuntu-release-upgrader didn't change, but update-manager did which broke the release-upgrader
<pitti> asac: again, no; apt-clone itself didn't change, but saucy underneath changed
<asac> sure, but whoever owns apt-clone has to be the owner
<asac> in the sense that he has to drive it
<asac> his app got broken
<pitti> asac: I think these either need to be fixed at regular "test fix days", or the teams' tech lead should own them and distribute
<asac> so he is the only sane choice if it comes to "who must care" :)
<asac> maybe the techlead
<asac> or manager
<pitti> asac: teams' TL is a good default IMHO if there is no clear individual owner
<asac> yeah. i will get individual owners anyway ... or a pai
<asac> r
<asac> but techlead/manager should say
<pitti> asac: I'll send the current list to u-devel@ to raise some awareness
<asac> cool!
<asac> :)
<asac> i cant participate there though :)
<asac> but didnt plan to anyway
<pitti> asac: err, why can't you post to u-devel@?
<asac> pitti: i got booted from everything
<asac> because i didnt see the renew mail :)
<asac> i think ubuntu-devel is restricted to devs
<asac> anyway. this is for me more of an internal management team task anyway
<asac> needs some socializing that we want to green at all :)
<pitti> asac: I can forward it to the internal ML afterwards if you want
<asac> no its fine. let me start to raise it and then we can bring results from u-devel into that discussion
<asac> will do it verbosely for today :)
<asac> (if we get to it)
<pitti> asac: sent, with you in CC
<asac> cool
<pitti> asac: and fwded to ue leads
<knome> balloons, there's a bug in the auto-resize testcase...
<asac> pitti: gratias
<pitti> de nada
<knome> balloons, it implies that the "select drive list" with the movable bar always appears, but i didn't get that since i had some free space on the drive.
<knome> balloons, also, i really think live session and persistence should be two different tests
<DanChapman> xnox, hey :-) SO i have re-written the autopilot tests, and they now exit if an error dialog of some kind appears. I also changed how it handles the wait between each page loading and the test should no longer get stuck there. in general they are all running really well on jibel's test runner.
<knome> people testing alpha 2 images, wondering if bug 1185396 is xubuntu-specific or if it affects everybody
<ubot5> bug 1185396 in gnome-system-tools (Ubuntu) "users-admin crashed with SIGSEGV in gst_user_profiles_get_for_user()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1185396
<slickymaster> hello all
<OE4SKW> Hello, how are u?
<OE4SKW> how to join and get started testing?
<DanChapman> OE4SKW, i would suggest starting here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam
<DanChapman> OE4SKW, all the info on how you can help testing can be accessed from there
<OE4SKW> ok, thank u very much fer info
<jodh> pitti: the dep8 failure for abi-compliance-checker is documented on debian bug 717806. Problem seems to be gcc 4.8. This used to work in Debian sid but never worked in Ubuntu as we were already using gcc4.8.
<ubot5> Debian bug 717806 in abi-compliance-checker "abi-compliance-checker: self-check fails with error "can't compile header(s)"" [Important,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/717806
<pitti> jodh: ah, thanks for the info
<jodh> pitti: I'm keen we get this fixed as we're having to manual disable abi-c-c from being called in the upstart build atm.
<jodh> pitti: btw - do you have a feel yet for how long it might take to implement the nested kvm feature in autopkgtest?
<pitti> jodh: I started on making the master VM available, but that triggered a mysterious hang in the script
<jodh> pitti: the lxc dep8 test failure looks like it might be an stderr output issue as the test *does* pass.
<pitti> jodh: I need to debug this more, I planned this for tomorrow afternoon
<jodh> pitti: does stderr output get dumped to $ADTRESULTSDIR by default?
<pitti> jodh: yes, if a test outputs stderr, it will become an artifact
<pitti> jodh: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-lxc/25/ARCH=i386,label=adt/ does have a stderr attachment
<pitti> E: Couldn't create temporary file to work with /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy-security_Release - mkstemp (2: No such file or directory)
<jodh> pitti: looks like that error is coming from apt.
<pitti> yeah, I guess lxc-create calls that
<jodh> pitti: I think it might be /usr/share/lxc/templates/lxc-ubuntu.
<jodh> pitti: hmm - the lxc bzr branch is out-of-date.
<pitti> jodh: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Saucy/view/AutoPkgTest/job/saucy-adt-lxc/ shows that the very same version succeeded before, so it could certainly be a behaviour change in apt or some other underlying tool
<pitti> jodh: I can just try and re-run it if it could help
<pitti> but in between the runs there are 16 days; a lot has happened in that time
<pitti> jodh: so it's quite plausible that something in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/0.9.9.1~ubuntu1 broke lxc-create
<pitti> lxc doesn't directly depend on apt, otherwise apt would have been held back for this
<jibel> pitti, it is surprising how tests are dropped easily during package syncs, it happened twice already. I'm wondering if it is the case for other distro patches
<pitti> jibel: yeah, that's why I'm rather insistant of letting exit status 8 count as failure
<pitti> jibel: hm, the "mount: unknown filesystem type 'iso9660'" error in gvfs' autopkgtest is stunning -- isofs.ko is not even in linux-extras, and we should have that; it doesn't happen on my desktop, trying in run-adt-test now
<jibel> pitti, isn't it caused by the crash of kmod?
<pitti> oh yeah, that would be it
<jibel> pitti, previous runs fail for different reasons
<pitti> jibel: yes, that was due to "modprobe scsi_debug" not resolving symbols
<pitti> jibel: I also couldn't reproduce this
<pitti> it's still odd, "log" shows in my local test run that all the tests succeeded
<pitti> and "run-adt-test -s gvfs" succeeds
<pitti> jibel: I'll re-try this in the actual QA machines
<jibel> ok
<pitti> jibel: hm, it succeeds on albali, too; WTH
 * pitti runs it again, perhaps this only happens on one of the other hosts
<pitti> jibel: hm, it happened again, crazy
<pitti> jibel: so it works on aldebaran and falls over on wazn..
<pitti> jibel: do you know whether anything is wrong with wazn?
<pitti> ah, wazn is raring, aldebaran is precise
<pitti> jibel: so this doesn't look like a saucy bug, but something with qemu/kernel which regressed in raring and was fixed in saucy
<pitti> jibel: just to verify, could I temporarily disable wazn as a slave (how do I do that?) and re-run the test?
<jibel> pitti, bring it offline
<slickymaster> knome: quick question
<knome> slickymaster, yes?
<slickymaster> knome, I want to start on the translation of Xubuntu-docs, Saucy series. Do you think it's preferable to do it in LP (translations in Rosetta) or should I download the tarball and the upload the translation?
<knome> slickymaster, they both should give the same results.
<slickymaster> knome: yeah, I know :) just asking what you think should be the best approach to do it?
<knome> slickymaster, just a note that i'm not sure if we can get the translations set up for saucy (or T), but we'll certainly hope to get to use them (as soon as possible)
<slickymaster> knome: yes, it's quite big, but I'll try to do as much as I'll manage to
<knome> slickymaster, as long as you're the only one working on the translation for that specific language, i think it might be slightly better to work on it offline
<knome> slickymaster, not about having complete translations, more related to the technical side of being able to enable them to those who use non-english languages
<slickymaster> knome, I see what you mean. Anyway as I'm a member of the portuguese translators team I'll mail them alerting them I'm working on it
<knome> slickymaster, sure :)
<slickymaster> knome, thanks :)
<knome> np
<elopio> ping balloons. I have some questions about the test case.
<balloons> elopio, hey, I was going to see how it was going :-)
<elopio> balloons: I tried to extract the common things, and just got some questions, no real code :)
<elopio> balloons: what's the --desktop_file_hint for?
<knome> balloons, check your awaylog :P
<balloons> knome, :-) xchat lied to me, sorry
<balloons> elopio, where are you seeing that?
<phillw> balloons: do we have any resources (e.g. wiki page) for smoke testing? No rush for an answer, I'll be doing some wiki editing on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities a bit later.
<balloons> phillw, smoke testing, smoke testing.. hm hmm hmm
<phillw> also is there a page for hackfests?
<balloons> so knome if I get what your saying, because you had enough free space already the installer just used it and didn't prompt you to resize, yes? that makes sense, and we should update :-)
<balloons> phillw, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hackfest
<phillw> thanks, I'll get that added to Activities
<balloons> ty :-)
<elopio> balloons: on launch_test_installed. For exampe ubuntu_filemanager_app/tests/__init__.py
<knome> balloons, yup.
<balloons> elopio, ahh, ok, gotcha :--) That I believe is intended for the desktop to utilize the proper icon etc, but I make very well be wrong
<balloons> knome, ok, well we should update it then. Would you like to file a bug for it, or shall I?
<balloons> on the live / persistence tests, well, they are always a subject of debate, so I don't mind having a discussion on them
<elopio> balloons: I'm just wondering why do we launch the app with qmlscene instead of just calling the binary. That would make things clearer, but would require the apps to change the binary to receive arguments.
<balloons> elopio, good question ;-) I don't know tbh.. and actually we should test the binary or the included source.. really is silly to test the installed bits of the binary
<balloons> testing that makes no sense at all..
<elopio> I think it's good to be able to run the tests against the installed package, but I don't like the way we do it.
<elopio> I'm not sure how to improve that, though. Maybe we can start just refactoring it to take the binary from a method that can be overwritten or changed easily.
<balloons> elopio, yes, but we should invoke the binary as you say.. the hardcoded location is fragile and will break
<knome> balloons, i can do later... or if you have the time, go ahead
<knome> balloons, my argument for separating them is that the live session is a low-hanging fruit for anybody, or those who are doing other installation tests
<knome> balloons, however, reporting a result without the persistence part is kind of useless..
<knome> balloons, and otoh, the persistence part is a big enough chunk to warrant its own test anyway
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1205009
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1205009 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Auto-resize iso test assumes drive has to be resized" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> knome, filing a bug for that idea is probably sane as well.. I can file one now :-)
<knome> balloons, bug 1198466 :P
<ubot5> bug 1198466 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Live Session Testcase calls for Startup Disk Creator" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1198466
<knome> balloons, please do :)
<balloons> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-tests/+bug/1205013
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1205013 in Ubuntu Manual Tests "Persistence should be it's own testcase" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> also commented on elfy's bug accordingly
<elfy> thanks
<elfy> balloons: is there anyway to make an alpha run last longer - in the end we got about 3 days :)
<elfy> OR is there a way to run a particular snapshot for longer than a day?
<knome> the persistence test will always require usb-creator-gtk if we want to allow the "easy" way - and tbh, that's more like a prerequisite for the testcase rather than part of the test (eg. if there's a bug in usb-creator-gtk it's not really a bug in the testcase)
<knome> elfy, we are able to control that ourselves afaik
<balloons> knome, agreed on the usb-creator-gtk
<balloons> elfy, yes, I agree with knome, you should be able to fully control how long it runs, when it starts, etc
<knome> i haven't looked deeply enough into the issue to know how though
<knome> stgraber would know O:)
<balloons> well, this is still a learning exercise.. so yea, :-)
<DanChapman> balloons, howdy!
<balloons> DanChapman, hello!
<knome> fwiw, it's not obvious from the tracker
<balloons> fyi http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1j166z/hi_im_mark_shuttleworth_founder_of_ubuntu/
<elfy> knome: oh ok - didn't know that - much like the rest of the tools ;)
<knome> :)
<elfy> as I said I looked for the manual :p
<knome> manual for the qa tracker...
<elfy> I'll try and catch stgraber and have a chat about it
<elfy> just manual would be an excellent start :p
<balloons> elfy, knome sadly the manual got wiped on the wiki somehow..
 * balloons is still grieving
<elfy> balloons: I'm not sure I believe there even was one :p
<balloons> there was even a section for admins, but again, it's been lost
<knome> ask the IS if they have backups?
<elfy> 'it got broke' is a likely excuse lol
<knome> you might even get an answer in less than a month :P
<elfy> leave IS alone please - elfy more worried bout the forum :)
<balloons> haha you 2
<knome> finally no forums so elfy has more time for other things!
<elfy> well - I wish :)
<knome> we should keep the forums closed;)
<elfy> putting knome on ignore ...
<knome> i thought i already was
<elfy> ha ha ha
<knome> i'm sure several community members secretly wish they could ignore me
<knome> and some already do ;)
<elfy> :p
<elfy> there is a team - they asked - I declined :)
<knome> declined what?
<knome> launchpad team we-have-knome-on-ignore?
<slickymaster> elfy, hi. I've finished gThumb testscase and it's more than 200 lines long. Do you think that it could problematic?
<knome> and you were declined to join?
<slickymaster> could be
<knome> slickymaster, you could split it in several tests if there is a sensible way to split...
<slickymaster> elfy, truth is gThumb has a lot of features, menu options and toolbar buttons
<slickymaster> elfy: kind of a small gmb one
<slickymaster> knome, honestly I don't see how, without loosing consistency
<elfy> then don't - push it let someone else have a look :)
<elfy> knome: I was good enough to say I quite liked talking to you
<slickymaster> elfy, ok, I'll do it tonight, after dinner
<phillw> balloons: re: the lost wiki pages, can you not find them on google archive? Whilst a bit of a pain to re-format, it's better than nothing.
<slickymaster> 'bye all. until later
<phillw> balloons: re: smoke testing, the only thing I can find is dated 2008 :( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Smoke
<balloons> phillw, the basic idea for us nowadays is smoke testing the development release.. that is, installing and running the daily release.. better described as dogfooding I'd suppose :-)
<balloons> all the testers who run saucy fulltime are doing this
<phillw> do we have a dogfood guide? :;)
<elfy> winalot do phillw
<balloons> phillw, no it's something I've been lamenting for a little bit
<DanChapman> pedegree chum is a fav in this house
<phillw> I run lubuntu 13.10 as my 'production' machine ever since a fight between vBox and KVM killed my 13.04 :D
<phillw> So, the page title would be "dogfooding" or "smoke testing" ?
<balloons> hmm, elfy knome, maybe we can expand on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseAdmins/ManagementOverview
<elfy> that page is a start - I saw that - it answered none of my questions :D
<balloons> elfy, it was never intended to :-) But we could use it as a start
<balloons> anyways, phillw , efly, knome.. I looked again, no avail.. consider it gone.. which is well enough. We can redo it
<elfy> balloons: probably we need to look at making a few linked pages - I'm obviously an ideal candidate to work through what's missing lol
<balloons> documenting the qatracker.. from and admin side and a testers side
<elfy> I'll add it to my piece of paper that gets longer
<balloons> i'll note to some extent it should be selfdocumenting
<elfy> :)
<balloons> I don't want a giant manual.. no one will read it or maintain it if so
<xeranas> good evening
<elfy> it is here :) hope it is there too
<xeranas> I have trouble to run ubuntu-docviewer-app autopilot tests, seems it fail to run (_StringException) did I miss something?
<balloons> xeranas, evening to you!
<balloons> xeranas, so, what's the lp branch, I'll grab it and take a look with you
<xeranas> balloons:  bzr branch lp:ubuntu-docviewer-app
<xeranas> balloons: I have problem run existing tests
<balloons> xeranas, ohh, gotcha
<balloons> xeranas, hmmmph.. I get CalledProcessError: Command '['which', '../../ubuntu-docviewer-app']' returned non-zero exit status 1
<xeranas> balloons: same
<knome> balloons, what was the wiki page name?
<balloons> well, it's not just you then :-)
<balloons> knome, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/TestCaseAdmins/ManagementOverview
<balloons> ?
<balloons> xeranas, so let's look and see what's up
<knome> balloons, no, the lost manual
<balloons> knome, that's the trouble.. I can't remember
<balloons> we could try asking xdatap1 if he knows where it's at
<balloons> knome, you know Paolo? he might have an idea
<knome> heh, i've even met him in person!
<balloons> he helped create the admin side pages.. the tester side stuff was on wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/QATracker
<xeranas> balloons: local_location on __init__.py defined as "../../ubuntu-docviewer-app" other test cases targeting *.qml file. and on launch_test_local there no "qmlscene" atribute. However when I tried change those it seems like they fall in infinite-loop. So not sure how it should be
<knome> http://web.archive.org/web/20130603050554/https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/QATracker
<knome> balloons, does that look old enough? `
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/CallforTesting/ and subpages what you looking for?
<phillw> balloons: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/QATracker exists?
<balloons> knome, phillw has already rezzed the qatracker page from google cache
<balloons> the admin stuff though, I've no idea of the url so...
<knome> balloons, did you look at the link i gave you?
<balloons> xeranas, yes, the launch code needs tweaked, I agree
<knome> or was it something even more
<balloons> knome, yes, your archive link is more or less the page, minus the pics :-)
<balloons> it's there again on wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/QATracker
<balloons> xeranas, so the issue with docviewer was/is it has to be launched differently because it needs command line arguments
<phillw> I thought I recognised it :)
<balloons> xeranas, so I
<balloons> xeranas, so I'm playing with how it's launching and it doesn't complain anymore, but it doesn't launch the app :-) I'll keep tryuing
<xeranas> balloons: yea, here it is tricky part of autopilot
<balloons> elopio and I were  just talking about this actually
<phillw> balloons: hackfest has been added to activities, just awaiting your decision on the title of the dogfooding / smoke testing page :)
<balloons> hehe.. dogfooding works fine actually.. perhaps using it will be better since it won't be confusing anything with the other term
<balloons> smoke testing is high level see if it blows up style testing.. it can be applied to anything
<balloons> xeranas, so, for the moment, might be best to look at something else. We should file a bug stating the tests are broken though
<balloons> xeranas, would you like to file it? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-docviewer-app/+filebug
<xeranas> balloons: I'm bad on summary and descriptions writing, sometimes ppl have hard time to understand me
<balloons> xeranas, ok, I'll file :-)
<balloons> no worries!
<balloons> evening dkessel, Letozaf_
<xeranas> balloons: ok, thanks
<Letozaf_> balloons, evening :)
<dkessel> good evening balloons :)
<balloons> hopefully the netsplit has finished :-)
<dkessel> pitti, asac, interesting discussion you had about the autopkgtests. i'd be willing to help with getting tests to work again, if that is needed.
<dkessel> although i too believe the developer teams should get a first chance of fixing the tests ;)
<dkessel> oh-oh.... bad net split
<balloons> Letozaf_, what are you up to this evening?
<Letozaf_> balloons, I was running the music app tests so I can write more
<balloons> Letozaf_, did you see: https://lists.launchpad.net/ubuntu-touch-coreapps/msg00516.html
<balloons> there's been an on-going thread today about the music app
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I saw something pass by, but could not read it, too much e-mails, so I didn't know about it :(   I'm reading now
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, victor told me that by email that there is a  known issue and is documented in bug #1204711.
<ubot5> bug 1204711 in Ubuntu Music App "All 3 Autopilot tests fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204711
<Letozaf_> balloons, and that was what was happening to me :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh well! I will have to pick something else meanwhile :p
<balloons> Letozaf_, did you have questions on the rss reader?
<balloons> the dev is online right now :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, could not branch it , it was not on the rss reader branch
<Letozaf_> balloons, if you tell me were to fetch the updated tests I will look at  them now
<balloons> xeranas, if your still about, hop in #ubuntu-touch-meeting
<Letozaf_> balloons, unless the last updates are in the branch now
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh yes the branching thing.. no we resolved that
<balloons> for the tests, we'll grab from your last branch
<balloons> they don't exist in the upstream bracnh anymore
<balloons> they apologized for the massive commit, and it shouldn't be an issue in the future I trust
<balloons> but yea I figured we'd just start from your old branch and copy the files over, then modify them so they work again :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok so I will bzr branch my old branch, just to be sure I have the right tests
<balloons> yes
<Letozaf_> balloons, I got it and ran the tests
<balloons> Letozaf_, excellent
<Letozaf_> balloons, they work fine on my box
<Letozaf_> balloons, but there were problems in Jenkins
<balloons> Letozaf_, really? awesome.. I was expecting re-work
<balloons> Letozaf_, well yes, but that doesn't have to be an issue for you :-)
<balloons> you can finish writing the tests needed for it without worry :-)
<balloons> I get to worry about jenkins, hah
<Letozaf_> balloons, fine so I will carry on with other tests
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will first look at the code to see what you guys did
<balloons> Awesome.. yea, do you like the new theming?
<balloons> i like the ui much better now
<Letozaf_> balloons, thats weired I have not new theming ...
<Letozaf_> balloons, :?
<Letozaf_> balloons, have I got the wrong branch ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, bzr branch lp:~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-test-add-view-feeds
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe I missed something, like the copying the files over to my branch
<balloons> Letozaf_, ohh, ok lol
<balloons> Letozaf_,  so you bzr branch lp:ubuntu-rssreader-app
<balloons> it will pull everything down from the new stable trunk.. Then grab your autopilot folder from your lp:~carla-sella/ubuntu-rssreader-app/ubuntu-rssreader-test-add-view-feeds branch and paste it into the directory
<balloons> then, let's see what happens when you run the tests.. they might need tweaked a little
<balloons> make sense?
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure ok let me do it now
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool, the new theming... but got errors, let me see
<balloons> right.. let me know if I can help work through the changes.. I don't think it will be too bad :-)
<thomi> morning
<balloons> morning thomi
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I am looking at the changes made, now... doesn't look too bad :P
<balloons> hehe :-)
<balloons> elopio, did you get anywhere on the example? I'd like us to polish it off today if possible
<elopio> balloons: no, I got distracted with the base test case.
<elopio> I had done some work with the filemanager app. I can updated it in ~1 hour. Does that sound good?
<balloons> elopio, fair enough.. I was just hopping back in to look at it, but I can polish off the post instead :-)
<elopio> balloons: I've just pulled the file manager app from trunk, and now it is showing the toolbar always.
<elopio> do you know if that's intended?
<balloons> elopio, no, but I can ask
<balloons> they're meeting right now actually in #ubuntu-touch-meeting :-p
<balloons> elopio, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-filemanager-app/+bug/1198861
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1198861 in Ubuntu File Manager App "Hide the toolbar by default" [Undecided,In progress]
<elopio> good :) thanks balloons.
<balloons> elopio, do you think we can direct bugs here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+filebug?
<balloons> or here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+filebug?
<elopio> balloons: the first one.
<elopio> I'll subscribe there to triage.
<elopio> balloons: the rename branch has just merged. So, we just have to wait for the nightly packaging.
<balloons> elopio, so I've just mentioned to look at usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/UbuntuUiToolkit/emulators.py if you want to know what the emulator can do.. no docs  otherwise
<elopio> balloons: I've documented all the public methods. I'm not sure what we need to do to publish those docs to the api page.
<balloons> hmm hmm
<elopio> a section here with the methods from the autopilot emulators would be great:
<elopio> http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.10/qml/ui-toolkit/overview-ubuntu-sdk.html
<balloons> elopio, let me make that piece happen then
<balloons> elopio, where is the documentation at?
<elopio> balloons: as docstrings of each class member. Formated with sphinx syntax.
<balloons> I'm only slightly familiar with sphinx, but I saw that.. The question is, can I build the docs, or is it going to be a manual extraction thing?
<elopio> balloons: you can use sphinx to extract that. But I'm not sure how, cgolberg is the one that takes care of our docs.
<balloons> elopio, ok, I'll pull the source and try
<elopio> balloons: take a look at lp:selenium-simple-tests. The docs directory.
<elopio> but maybe it would be better to ask the sdk team how do they extract the qml docs.
<balloons> well, it's something I can do.. So I'll work on that piece :-)
<balloons> the post should otherwise be ready, just need an example, and the docs
<elopio> balloons: and the package.
<balloons> well.. yes, but the bots will have that ready :-)
<elopio> balloons: I've been updating the filemanager app for the past hour and I still have like one more our to go. They added many tests.
<elopio> you mentioned another app that was without tests, right?
<balloons> elopio, yes filemanager has quite a few.. probably the most :-)
<balloons> elopio, I was working on dropping letters.. it has no tests
<balloons> I thought it would be good to show the basic infrastructure
<elopio> ok, that would make a clearer example.
<balloons> right right
<elopio> balloons: do you have a branch in progress, or should I get trunk?
<balloons> elopio, I could push something, but it doesn't do much if you'll remember.. let me push it regardless
 * balloons facepalms
<balloons> I just did a bzr revert and wiped my changes
<balloons> wow...
<knome> balloons, stupid.
 * balloons is stunned
<phillw> ouch :(
<knome> balloons, time to drop all the legacy testcases from iso.qa.?
<balloons> elopio, grab trunk... in short, I'm an idiot and wiped my work
<knome> balloons, can't you rerevert?
<elopio> balloons: happens to me all the time :)
<balloons> knome, what happened was I hadn't yet committed my changes. But before I committed I wanted to see if I needed to pull anything, so I did the pull
<balloons> there was a conflict, so I just reverted without thinking
<knome> aha
<knome> :<
<balloons> I'll note in git I would have simply stashed my changes
<balloons> afaik, bzr doesn't have such a thing, but it very well might
<knome> mh
<balloons> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/beta/en/user-guide/shelving_changes.html
<balloons> ty google... well kids we've learned something
 * Noskcaj wants to help with alpha 2 but his internet is too slow
<knome> Noskcaj, alpha 2 is released
<knome> balloons, teaser: i'm doing something you'll love.
<Noskcaj> knome, My internet is that slow i didn't know. Dial-up is faster
<phillw> Noskcaj: I moved your testdrive hackfest from having been run, to coming up on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hackfest
<phillw> I guessed you were having what we call a 'blonde moment' :)
<Noskcaj> i blame the lack of other hackfests
<knome> Noskcaj, no problem to be sorry, just letting you know
<Noskcaj> ok, thanks
<Noskcaj> i can't acually open the page to check that's what you are doing. IRC + apt-get update as flooded my connection
<phillw> balloons: can you edit the topic to reflect this fact please :)
 * Noskcaj stop complaining
 * balloons was making dinner
<balloons> knome, what are you doing?
<knome> balloons, it's a teaser - i'm not telling you :P
<balloons> Noskcaj, I didn't have the heart to tell you, I was going to silently update the topic
<balloons> knome, nice!
* balloons changed the topic of #ubuntu-quality to: Welcome to Ubuntu Quality | http://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam | Alpha 2 Released (flavors) and Cadence Week 3 this week | Cadence Week Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Cadence/Saucy
<phillw> the 3.10.0.5 kernel is looking good! (we'll gloss over the -4 version)
<knome> balloons, ready?
<balloons> ohh teaser already?
<knome> nope.. the real thing!
<knome> temp.knome.fi/qa/product_chart.png
<knome> do you think something like that could help people understand the administration for the trackers?
<balloons> knome, a data flow..
<balloons> nice
<balloons> I do like :-)
<knome> actually, the owner should be blue background
<knome> updated
<balloons> btw, serie is interesting.. I think most would still say series
<knome> balloons, ah, sure.
<knome> updated
<balloons> indeed, I believe english is series, with the plural of series...
<balloons> <3
<knome> yes, english is weird
<balloons> otherwise, let's see.. is the testcase on the left colors reversed?
<balloons> shouldn't hte core testcase be specific, while the other be shared potentially
<balloons> testcase (core application) be blue
<knome> well, no
<balloons> and testcase be yellow?
<knome> core application could be xfce terminal
<knome> which is both in ubuntu studio and xubuntu
<balloons> right.. so what's the blue one? just showing there is potential for specifics?
<knome> i'm saying *core* application, because package tests generally do not belong to the ISO tracker
<balloons> Also the download information is specific to a product
<knome> yes... but it's generated from a template that is the same for all products
<balloons> everything else makes sense
<balloons> fair enough I suppose ;-)
<knome> i would imagine this chart being shown with some text... which can explain things
<knome> i can also share the svg sources to that file, if you want to modify it
<knome> balloons, http://temp.knome.fi/qa/product_chart.svg
<balloons> knome, yes a little text would help
<balloons> I like dataflow diagrams and I think this handles that nicely
<knome> imo, if you can't explain something by such, the thing is too complicated or has too many exceptions
<knome> we even explain the whole development cycle by one..
<knome> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/AsQOIw1CQAAIKQF.png
<phillw> balloons: I know you're busy, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Drinking%20our%20own%20champagne is ready for perusal when you get time (I know the link to the forum isn't working, as the forum is still down).
<balloons> phillw, :-)
<knome> what a silly page name
<phillw> knome: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eating_your_own_dog_food#Criticism_and_alternative_terms :D
<knome> sure sure
<phillw> uubntu produces a champagne of O/S... I see no problem, but the page name can be changed :)
<knome> i'm not the one to critisize that, but i'd imagine there are more meaningful page names (with no spaces too)
<phillw> knome: it will be a link from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities so the fact it has an untidy looking link when pasted up, will not matter :D
<knome> it does, if you point to it from outside the wiki
<balloons> true
<phillw> knome: I'm open to ideas :)
<balloons> we could be more specific
<balloons> running the development release
<phillw> do you prefer icecreaming?
<knome> phillw, i prefer anything non-analogous
<phillw> okies, I'm quite happy with what people are happy with.
<knome> RunDevelopmentVersionYourself or sth.
<knome> that's long, but way easier to understand than something about champagne
<phillw> RuuningTheDevelopmentRelease ?
<phillw> *RunningTheDevelopmentRelease*
<knome> to me, that implies instructions on *how* to run the devel ver...
<knome> and it's not a release, it isn't out yet, it's a version
<phillw> RunningTheDevelopmentVersion
<knome> RunThe... would be better
<knome> if it's about why you should run, not how you run
<phillw> RunTheDevelopmentVersion
<knome> that sounds good to me
<phillw> it covers both why and some instructions on how to update, use of PPA's
<knome> mhm
<phillw> knome: have a read of the page, it is an alpha release of 'smoke testing' 'dogfooding' etc.
<balloons> I agree, we can use the term, but let's keep the page name specific to what it is
<balloons> and yes, even dogfooding can confused
<balloons> but I'm ok with using the term on the page phillw :-)
<knome> i would say RunThe... can cover both why and how
<balloons> and drinking champange is fine
<phillw> I'd never heard of that term, balloons I had to look it up with google!
<knome> lol
<phillw> So, does it stay champagne themed for what we produce (with spaces) or does it go RunTheDevelopmentVersion ?
<knome> 02:00  balloons: I agree, we can use the term, but let's keep the page name specific to what it is
<phillw> or, s
<knome> phillw, pay attention!
<phillw> as a mid point DrinkingOurChampagne ?
<phillw> *DrinkingOurOwnChampagne*
<knome> that still doesn't explain the page to somebody who is unfamiliar with the term
<knome> if i had a contact page for the qa team, i'd call it QA/Contact, not QA/WillyNillys even if we called each other willynillys
<phillw> knome: that will be done on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities where I will also mention that it is referred to as smoke testing, dogfooding etc!
<knome> phillw, page content != URLs
<knome> urls can appear out of context
<balloons> phillw, right, I think it best to go with what knome is suggesting and keeping the URL sane
<phillw> knome: indeed they can, but from a media side, the phrase 'drinking our own champagne' has a much better feel than, for example. dogfooding. If we are confident enough in our own system to use it to test our own system and produce a champagne quality release each cycle. But... I only help write the content... I'll cancel the request for a nice icon for the page.
<knome> phillw, neither me or balloons is saying we can't use the term in the page itself
<knome> phillw, we're just saying it's better keep the page names sensible so that they are self-explanatory for anybody seeing the URL
<balloons> right exactly.. nothing has to change on the page, just make the url a little saner
<phillw> okies :D
<balloons> dogwalking time
<balloons> ttyl!
<phillw> rename to RunTheDevelopmentVersion
<phillw> ??
<balloons> +1 from me
<knome> phillw, that sounds like a plan
<knome> balloons, have fun :)
<phillw> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/RunTheDevelopmentVersion
<phillw> I'll edit the top bit to explain the various terms that we know about such a system :)
<knome> :)
<phillw> knome: balloons https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/RunTheDevelopmentVersion and you can remove the spiel if you want, but I think that letting people know that we ARE a good O/S does not get mentioned enough :)
<knome> phillw, i'm completely fine with analogies in the page content
<phillw> i also did go in change the mention of dev release to dev version, after I posted the revised link up.... I'm about wiki'd out now.. been quite a day with the last minute respins of lubuntu alternate, release notes etc :D
<knome> yeah.
<knome> been a long but productive day for me too
<phillw> I,m still kicking myself for not realising the -5 kernel didn't get into the lubuntu alternates and it caused grief for our testers as they sought (and found) a way round it. But, these things happen and it will not happen again :)
<knome> it was just an alpha...
<knome> we have a few nasty bugs as well, but at least we now know they exist
<phillw> having testers spend their time working a way around a problem that shouldn't have been there is annoying to me.
<knome> sure
<knome> doesn't that description fit to any bug? :)
<phillw> as lubuntu looks pretty stable now (famous last words), I'll ask if any of the testers can also help out on xubuntu and ubuntu-gnome come beta 1.
<knome> thanks!
<phillw> we're all family, and here to help each other.
<knome> sure
<knome> we're much stronger now than a few releases ago regarding testing, which is good
<phillw> the saying is "bums on seats", it is a never ending cycle of recruiting new testers. for this reason whilst some may think I have vanished from the radar, I and Nicholas have spent some considerable man hours on getting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Activities into something that  a new commer would not run away from :P
<knome> yup
<knome> though by "we" i was referring to xubuntu separately this time ;)
<knome> but yeah, the whole QA community has grown as wel
<knome> well
<phillw> yup, we have 109 members on https://www.facebook.com/groups/UbuntuQA/ who may, or may not be active. But social media is another way to reach out to people.
<knome> from my experience, social media is fine for things that aren't too serious
<phillw> +1
<knome> i won't count on anybody coming from social media to deliver any even partly critical features
<knome> not saying people can't grow to be part of the team, but that's my initial level of expectations
<phillw> it is, however a good way for people to 'dip their toe in the water'...
<knome> definitely
<knome> but then you must also feed them fruit that are low-hanging enough
<knome> (to continue with the analogies)
<phillw> absolutely! I saw on ubuntu-bugs today such an event. A guy had proposed a bug fox for a typo. His 1st ever proposed fix. The attitude of the person dealing with him was critical. As it was TLoT on #ubuntu-bugs , the guy has gone away very happy and more confident.... little things like that make a massive difference.
<knome> yup
 * TheLordOfTime was pinged
<TheLordOfTime> phillw:  he didn't propose the fix, it was already accepted :P
<TheLordOfTime> he wanted the fix upstreamed is all.
<phillw> TheLordOfTime: no, we were talking about you, not TO you :D
<TheLordOfTime> ah
<TheLordOfTime> still, YOU PINGED ME :p
 * TheLordOfTime goes back to ignoring IRC and spending time on the beach with a drink
<phillw> TLoT pings you?
<TheLordOfTime> yep
<TheLordOfTime> it's in my highlights list
<phillw> not my fault :D
<TheLordOfTime> no... but you pinged me.
<TheLordOfTime> xD
<TheLordOfTime> this is going to end up a cyclic conversation so... ;P
 * TheLordOfTime goes back to enjoying the beach.
<phillw> knome: like you, he is so technical in his descriptions etc... IDK, I see areas of grey on releases, not pure black and white.
<knome> ;)
<knome> the more to-the-point and self-explanatory you can be, the better
<phillw> I'm not quite sure what kate would have said if I did a respin a couple of hours before release and not have time to fully test :D
<phillw> The thing there was that I knew (with as much certainty as any one can) that doing amounts to an SRU onto the ISO would be fine.
<knome> heh
<knome> i did do this "i know it's after UI freeze, but can we change our logo" for the 12.04 LTS...
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-26
<phillw> thankfully the rules are set in tablets of stone :)
<phillw> *are not*
<knome> lol
<knome> mostly, i think they should.
<phillw> It was an exceptional case, and was treated as such.
<knome> but single-flavor affecting stuff should get more slack than something that changes the core for everybody
<phillw> It's a shame in some ways, as the -4 iso forced the alternate to actually use the ISO instead of ignoring it and then download everything from the internet.
<knome> heh.
<phillw> I still do not understand why the installer goes to the internet to get the files, instead of using what is on the ISO.
<knome> language support i suppose
<phillw> then why have the data on the ISO? we may as well just have netboot / mini iso ?
<knome> i'm not saying it's ideal to download stuff while installing, but it's not a hard requirement
<knome> the installer is downloading stuff you would most probably appreciate anywya
<knome> *anyway
<phillw> well, possibly not if you are installing several machines... and your internet usage is either slow or capped.
<phillw> as the ISO's have all gone over size (CD Size), I really do not understand this state of affairs....
<phillw> one thing the bug in -4 showed, is that not having a connection does not stop the install. It just forces it to use the ISO, the result is a fully working system.
<knome> phillw, it won't be exactly same, but basically yes
<phillw> Oh, it will need what ever updates there are; but as a milestone is passed as fit to install I just don't "get it".
<knome> you probably shouldn't worry too much about it :)
<phillw> knome: I do as my b/band link is 700Kb/s on a good day, which means a test installation will take ~ 1.5 hours. This is AFTER I've taken the time to zsync up the ISO I want to test.
<knome> phillw, you should set up an apt proxy
<phillw> on my laptop?
<knome> ;)=
<knome> don't know
<phillw> when I'm doing an install to a 'new' partition . VM? :D
<knome> besides, 700kb/s is pretty much around what i have
<knome> well i probably have 850'ish regularly, but 700 would be pretty much as good
<phillw> that is on a good day... when zsync'ing up, it can drop to 40 Kb/s and even times out and restarts... thankfully zsync doesn't give up!
<knome> mmh, that's worse
<knome> you could just turn off the networking from you VM
<phillw> then it would require a manual install of the network. Not an ideal situation I'm sure you would agree
<knome> well the question is do you need the network for ISO testing?
<phillw> to say that the system has installed and is alive, I'd say so.
<phillw> I always launch the browser to check it can say 'hello' to the world and also do an apt-get update to check the repos are there.
<knome> mhm
<knome> so in that case, does it really hurt that the installer pokes internet before :P
<phillw> it hurts when it decides to take 1.5 hours to download all the files that are on the ISO, yes.
<knome> ugh
<knome> that's a bug, it shouldn't download everything
<phillw> 769 files last time I looked... that's about a full ISO
<knome> huh
<knome> something wrong with your ISO then.
<phillw> BUT, I did notice that todays alternate for amd64 did go on really quickly (I had gone off to watch Star Gate)
<knome> heh
<phillw> they all get md5'd by zsync :D
<phillw> I'll have a play tomorrow, I'll also zsync up the desktop image to see how it gets on.
<knome> good luck :)
<phillw> oh, it's not too bad, my desktop ISO is only 4 days old. New kernel should take about 45 mins to get
<knome> heh
<phillw> Target 80.4% complete yup, about 45 mins :)
<phillw> about 60 Kb/s
<phillw> knome: my mirror for xubuntu has been updated (as have all the other flavours I keep). http://phillw.net/isos/
<knome> ta
<phillw> unit runs the script, one day he'll tell me how to use it :P
<knome> heh
<knome> or not ;)
<phillw> s/unit/unit193
<wxl> phillw: sed: -e expression #1, char 16: unterminated `s' command
<wxl> '_
<wxl> er ;)
<phillw> wxl: beware of making jokes about the lubuntu humanoid :D
<wxl> heheh
<phillw> wxl: so, fantastic news for PPC.... I'm still a bit stunned.
<wxl> phillw: still kind of under the rock here; just peeking up for once; what did i miss/
<phillw> wxl: we were informed that PPC would not work in A2, the next day I was informed that for the 1st time since just before A1 it actually did!
<wxl> phillw: that is fantastic!
<phillw> not only that, but the recursive bug seems to have gone :D
<wxl> wow!
<phillw> We are now on a completely new kernel, and as the issues were kernel related, they seem to have been resolved.
<wxl> oh wow!!!
<wxl> maybe i'll give it a go this weekend!
<phillw> I have asked via the mailing list that people do so and report back to it.
<phillw> anyways, I hope you are keeping well?
<wxl> yeah just busy
<wxl> speaking of which, gotta jet
<phillw> kk
<phillw> knome: we have some some "happy campers" for PPC, most of it got broken about A1 13.04, they found a workaround. when it happened in 13.10 they could not. And now, with the new kernel revision it is alive. I'm so, so pleased for those guys. They have put up with so much and battled to keep a PPC version alive.
<knome> definitely :)
<phillw> heck, they even sneaked out a kubuntu ppc release last time :D
<knome> lol
<phillw> the PPC testers are not just lubuntu, as with all of the gang, they will go where needed once having completed their 'home' tasks,
<knome> i'm personally not interested about the PPC builds but if people want to do that with xubuntu, i'm fine with it (as long as it also doesn't take all of our developer-time)
<phillw> I'd have dived in for xubuntu, but was battling with bug 1204005 which really slowed me down as I was trying to find out what the heck had gone wrong.
<ubot5> bug 1204005 in linux (Ubuntu) "[saucy] kvm host hangs of guest boot with 3.10.0-5" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204005
<knome> hmm
<phillw> I was faced with a kernel panic and system freeze. there's really not a lot you can do in such instances.
<phillw> thankfully, it is self assigned to a member of the kernel team :)
<knome> that's good
<phillw> well, we do use kvm for self testing. It is an integral part of the kernel.
<phillw> we == ubuntu == canonical
<knome> heh
<knome> weird thinking there...
<phillw> ?
<knome> we == canonical :P
<phillw> the kernel team do tend to have canonical names, https://launchpad.net/~apw
<knome> sure
<knome> andy's a nice guy, met him in UDS
<knome> didn't understand too much what he and zequence discussed, but...
<phillw> they tend to speak in a language that I have as much understanding as learning klingon :D
<knome> ;)
<phillw> Julien (gilir) has learned to speak to me in human. Devs really do have a language all of their own :)
<knome> hah
<knome> i do agree, though i sometimes are on the other side of the table too :P
<phillw> I do remember with both fondness and horror pcman talking me though getting the dev tools needed, downloading the files needed so that I could 'make' pcmanfm so I could test it. For most of the time, he could have been talking in Cinese!
<knome> heh
<phillw> *Chinese*
<phillw> which he would object to, as he in Taiwan
<knome> it isn't too scary to build packages
<knome> (anymore)
<phillw> sorry, I just wandered over to try and find his instructions. Most odd... I found a forum actually working. Mind you, it is phpBB and not some propriatory rubbish :P
<knome> heh
<phillw> as steam had been hacked (and I'm told a Mac one), a week or so before, where the IS team thinking "bury head in sand.. it will go away"?
<phillw> or were they hoping vB would actually have a patch?
<phillw> wrong on both counts.
<knome> not my area of expertise, that
<knome> (well kind of, but not with forums)
<phillw> nor mine, but having the source in the open, does give extra eyes to look at changes :)
<phillw> I hacked the phpBB code (after instructons from them) to have a 2nd active banner only available on one area of my forum.
<phillw> Which has just reminded me... I also asked and got a reply as to how recover my own password! ... Yeah, it happens
<knome> heh
<phillw> http://forum.phillw.net/ and http://forum.phillw.net/viewforum.php?f=18
<phillw> back before lubuntu was adopted :D
<knome> :)
<phillw> click on the lubuntu icon and you get sent to get-lubuntu :)
<knome> mhm
<knome> those download buttons look nice
<phillw> feel free to use them :)
<knome> i'll probably roll my own, but good idea ;)
<phillw> I'm not too sure if rafael themed for lubuntu, or used a standard stock image.
<phillw> The art work team just... well... get on with that side of things and provide any banners / icons / buttons etc as we ask of tem.
<phillw> *them*
<knome> :)
<phillw> between the 'fun' of GTK2 / 3 & Qt it has certainly kept them on their toes. As ever, I am really impressed with what they are designing for 13.10 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork/Incoming/Saucy/Box
<phillw> knome: No, you cannot steal / poach our art team :P
<knome> :P
<knome> nope
<phillw> rafael was lubuntu before I was. I came on at 10.04, they had a W-i-P at 9.10
<knome> :)
<phillw> But, he loves art stuff, so there is never a problem asking him to design a banner etc for xubuntu.
<knome> well we do have resources for that
<phillw> good, the art guys can feel a little cut off at times.
<knome> definitely
<phillw> rafael is a social media person (as I'm sure a lot of artists are), as such and because of his position within lubuntu, he is also a mod on our Fb / G+ areas. One of the minor advantages of that is he can upload a new banner without needing permission and he also knows he is trusted by us... heck, when people comment on the work the art team do, he even replies :D
<knome> people should be trusted
<phillw> he's a TL, how else but to trust?
<knome> yup.
<phillw> I know our structure on lubuntu is different to xubuntu. What suits you, suits you... what suits us, suits us.
<knome> hehe, sure
<phillw> I've got to see how JasonO and his busted leg is getting on, as I need to finalise our 13.10 pages with him. I've sort of volunteered to help get a structured wiki area up for ubuntu-gnome (read as help Ali get minor things like  a header page set up; easy for is who know, difficult the 1st time :) )
<knome> :)
<phillw> you would not believe the crap (well, actually you would) flying around when ali resigned from comms on lubuntu and moved to QA for gnome.... "He's fallen out with every one", they said..... Erm, well actually he's had a promotion.
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> jodh, jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914006/ is my first attempt at the sub-VMs
<pitti> with that, I can do
<pitti> qemu-img create -f qcow2 -o backing_file=/dev/pristine_vm overlay
<pitti> kvm -vnc localhost:11 -redir tcp:2222::22 -drive file=overlay,if=virtio -drive file=/dev/vdb,if=virtio,index=2,readonly
<pitti> and then log into it with ssh -p 2222 ubuntu@localhost
<pitti> jodh, jibel: I think I'll rearrange it further to produce its own cloud-init seed so that we can log into the sub-VM without a password (generate and pass ssh key)
<jodh> pitti: nice! :)
<pitti> and also provide a script in ~ubuntu, like "run-vm" that puts the above into a shell script
<pitti> jodh: so from your side you'd call "run-vm [possible extra qemu args]" which would exit once the VM is started up, and then you can ssh into it and run anything you like; does that suit your needs?
<pitti> jodh: oh, and you need a "qemu-kvm" test dependency"
<pitti> I don't want to install this by default, as it has quite a large dep chain
<jibel> pitti, excellent, you could reuse the same key than the main vm?
<pitti> jibel: hm, do we really want that?
<jodh> pitti: right. Ideally, I'd also be able to use -append to add "debug --debug" to the kernel command-line args. However, that seems to require that we mount the disk image, extract the initrd, unmount, then boot passing -initd and -append.
<pitti> jibel: I was going to create a new key for the outer VM "ubuntu" user, for logging into the inner VM
<pitti> jodh: the pristine VM is passed readonly; so if you need to modify it, you can copy /dev/pristine_vm to a file and tweak thaht
<pitti> jodh: but perhaps it's easier to do that in the generated overlay, by mounting it and adding a grub file or so?
<pitti> jodh: I'd like to avoid having to copy large files as they eat up memory
<pitti> jodh: i. e. insert the fiddling in between qemu-img create and starting kvm
<jodh> pitti: ack, although I think that implies the nested VM must be identical to the main one (wrt grub versions, etc), whereas copying the initrd doesn't impose that requirement.
<jodh> pitti: restriction even :) I don't think this is a problem per se, just something we need to be aware of.
<pitti> jodh: how do you mean?
<pitti> jodh: if you mount the generated "overlay", it'll be a full writable VM, except that diffs go into the "overlay" file instead of the original readonly /dev/pristine_vm
<pitti> jodh: I thought you by and large wanted the same image as your outer test is running in?
<jodh> pitti: right, but after tweaking grub, I've got to call update-grub (or actually grub-mkconfig) to update the nested vm's grub config.
<pitti> jodh: hm, might actually be easier to ssh into the sub-vm, do the grub tweaking and call "sudo reboot"?
<jodh> pitti: ok, but then I've got to boot the vm, tweak it, then reboot it to run the tests. Ideally, I'd mount the disks, do tweaks, and just boot it once I think.
<jodh> pitti: I guess we can finesse this as we go along though.
<pitti> jodh: you can do that, too
<pitti> jodh: as I said, you can mount the VM before lauching kvm
<pitti> jodh: you can probably chroot into it for calling update-grub
<jodh> pitti: good point :)
<pitti> jodh: I did that once, but it requires some magic to mount a qemu image
<jodh> pitti: I've used kpartx but racb was showing me qemu-nbd the other day which looks easier.
<pitti> jodh: right, you'll need qemu-nbd
<pitti> jodh: AFAIK kpartx only works for raw images, not for qcow2
<jodh> pitti: this is great - do you know when this might be available? I'd started to hack together a basic kvm script but I'd much rather use what you've come up with :)
<pitti> jodh: I guess logging into the sub-vm without a password is a required feature, right?
<pitti> jodh: as typing passwords into ssh from a script sounds inconvenient/impossible
<jodh> pitti: that would be *extremely* useful, yes.
<pitti> jodh: I'll try to get that working today
<jodh> pitti: yeah, I've automated that sort of thing in the past using expect, but there are a few gotchas :)
<jodh> pitti: awesome, thanks!!
<pitti> jodh: then you can call qemu-img and the kvm command on your own, and as a second step we can figure out how to put that into a common script
<pitti> jodh: like, for providing extra mount/fiddle hooks
<jodh> pitti: sounds good.
<slickymaster> good morning all
<knome> yo.
<elfy> hi slickymaster
<knome> hey elfy
<elfy> hi knome
<knome> what's up?
<elfy> actually at home \o/
<knome> woo
<elfy> testcase head on :)
<pitti> jodh, jibel: so, this WFM: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914345/
<pitti> jodh: perhaps you can apply that on top of current lp:auto-package-testing and confirm that it works for you?
<pitti> jibel: NB the "groups" cloud-config option doesn't do anything for me, hence the adduser ubuntu kvm
<pitti> jodh, jibel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914359/ are the commands to run in the VM, plus "sudo apt-get install kvm"
<pitti> err, qemu-kvm
<jodh> pitti: thanks, will test...
<slickymaster> elfy: hi, good morning
<slickymaster> elfy: just saw your revision, I'll pass it through that script you told me about
<elfy> k
<slickymaster> elfy: regarding its size, what do you think?
<DanChapman> Good Morning all :-)
<slickymaster> DanChapman, good morning :)
<elfy> slickymaster: well it is long - but - how simple do we make testcases - I'd rather make them have all things in
<knome> on a general note it's a bit weird that one product (named "application") has one testsuite (named "application") and one testcase (named "application")
<knome> *one testsuite with one testcase
<slickymaster> elfy, I agrre. Also, I think that if we'd break it into several ones it could result in a lack of consistency on all of them
<slickymaster> knome, not sure if I fully understand you :(
<knome> slickymaster, http://packages.qa.ubuntu.com/
<knome> slickymaster, there is a product "Gedit"
<knome> slickymaster, click that -> there is a testsuite "Gedit"
<slickymaster> knome, yes
<knome> slickymaster, clikck that -> there is testcase "Gedit"
<knome> (Tests)
<elfy> slickymaster: that's not to do with your talking to us about gthumb :)
<knome> so you have to click thrice on "Gedit" to get to the Gedit testcase
<knome> elfy, what do you think
<knome> elfy, should do organize xubuntu packages like this:
<knome> elfy, Product: Xubuntu desktop
<knome> elfy, Testsuite: Xfce, Office, (etc)
<slickymaster> knome, i saw it
<elfy> knome: yea +1 to that
<knome> elfy, Testcase: Xfce Settings, Abiword, (etc)
<knome> there is *one* drawback to that
<knome> if another product/flavor has the abiword tests
<elfy> which it will do
<knome> we don't see how many times the tests are ran
<knome> we can see the shared bugs for sure
<knome> but not the test run count
<knome> that would also mean we don't need the wikipage
<knome> because everything is under the Xubuntu product in packages.
<knome> so we would only need to remember/remind we have stuff in iso. and packages.
<elfy> I'd rather not reinvent the wheel - so if we can do it asa above then I'd prefer that
<elfy> there will be some packages that are used elsewhere - they'd have to be seperate I guess
<knome> well that's defeating the purpose
<knome> we can share the testcases with no problem though.
<knome> i mean, we only have to maintain one testcase
<elfy> I know
<slickymaster> knome, sorry if this is might sound idiotic, but I fail to see the relation between your arguments and how thorough a test is
<slickymaster> or should be
<elfy> slickymaster: we're not talking about that :)
<slickymaster> elfy, knome, sorry. my bad
<knome> elfy, we could write down that the testcase is in multiple products in the testcase itself
<elfy> slickymaster: you're in two conversations at once - welcome to IRC lol
<elfy> knome: yep - that would cover that I think
<elfy> I assume a different product could have testcases that appear in ours - though that's a guess
<slickymaster> :)
<knome> elfy, i'm borderline thinking that's a non-issue, but one we need to remember
<elfy> yep
<elfy> so I can forget about looking at the wiki thing for the moment
<knome> shall i go and move things around then?
<elfy> ok
<knome> you can - just forget it completely :P
<elfy> :)
<elfy> I'll get my writing head on for the moment - ping me when you've shuffled so I can go look :)
<knome> sure, just a sec
<knome> WHA
<knome> balloons, PING
<knome> elfy, i can't show you stuff, apparently renaming the product made it disappear. BOO
<elfy> oops
<knome> also, somebody misspelled...
<elfy> look in the manual ... :)
<knome> i don't have the *permissions* to fix that
<knome> i'm not in the supercow group
<knome> Rythmnbox
<knome> isn't that
<knome> Rhythmbox
<elfy> yep
<knome> re: packages in multiple products, i can think we can leave stuff like thunderbird and firefox out
<knome> i'm pretty sure they are going to be just fine
<elfy> yep - that sounds good ti me
<knome> balloons, oops, ubuntu-manual-tests just went from revision 169 to 183 ;)
<knome> and when i say 183, i mean 184
<ChrisTownsend> Hi, would this be the proper channel to ask a question about SRU verification?
<jodh> pitti: just tried the diff and run-adt-test fails on "adduser ubuntu kvm" (adduser: The group `kvm' does not exist.)
<ChrisTownsend> Well, not sure if this is the right channel, but 'll ask anyways:)  I'm verifying a Raring SRU Unity bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1074038 - Some of the strings pointed out by the bug reporter are still not translated.  The code is good and is needed in order to have the strings translated, but until a new language pack is done, some of the strings won't be translated.  Should I consider this veri
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1074038 in Ubuntu Translations "Unity: Some untranslatable and wrong strings in the previews" [Medium,Triaged]
<elopio> balloons: I've finished the refactor on the file manager
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-filemanager-app/emulators/+merge/177070
<elopio> turned out to be huge.
<elopio> I also gave a try to dropping letters. It was weirder
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/dropping-letters/fix1199112-autopilot_test_start_new_game/+merge/177108
<elopio> the current problem on that branch is that the labels that are not visible say they are.
 * balloons has a look
<xeranas> good evening
<knome> balloons, ping
<balloons> knome, pong
<knome> balloons, this is a weird request, but can you approve ~gridcube to ~ubuntu-etherpad?
<knome> balloons, thanks!
<balloons> knome, seems he is an active member now
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~gridcube
<knome> yup, either you or somebody else did that ;)
<balloons> evening xeranas
<balloons> ahh elopio your back ;-) I was just looking at your merges, and working on getting the docs pushed up
<knome> balloons, also, please don't be scared of our pushes to ubuntu-manual-tests ;)
<knome> balloons, even further, i renamed the xfce product to xubuntu desktop, and now it seems to have disappeared from the list of active tests...
<balloons> knome, hehe, I'm not scared, but I don't see anything to merge.. I try and check in
<knome> balloons, there isn't anything to merge. i'm a testcase admin as well :P
<balloons> knome, ohh, well that's a problem
<balloons> I know, it's helpful to have ;-)
<balloons> elopio, I think I'm getting close on getting sphinx to generate docs for your emulator :-)
<balloons> cool.. I have a nice little sphinx page with your docstrings and linked code.. now to put on the site
<balloons> elopio, have a look: http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.04/autopilot/
<xeranas_> balloons: hello
<balloons> xeranas_, evening to you
<xeranas_> I wonder if it possible to do "multitouch" with autopilot on pc (without touch device)
<balloons> xeranas_, you mean on say a multitouch monitor?
<xeranas_> balloons: multitouch for things like "zooming"
<balloons> that's an excellent question, and I don't know of the top of my head. However, as far as autopilot is concerned, if you wanted to generate the events as touch events and not "mouse" events you can do so
<balloons> so assuming multitouch works on your pc install, I would say autopilot would too :-)
<xeranas_> There is gesture method "pitch", but it use inside Touch object. I tried override (locally), but I get only jumping mouse (if I use mouse input) or nothing if I use Touch input device
<balloons> xeranas_, do you have hardware that supports touch?
<balloons> if so, yea, use the touch gestures.. there is some logic that pushes using the mouse if you have a desktop enviroment in the core apps. you could disable that so it used touch
<xeranas_> balloons: only old android smartphone
<xeranas_> however I think tests should not be too much depend on hardware
<balloons> xeranas_, the api is the same whether it's touch enabled or ot
<balloons> you'll see things like pointing_device used that abstracts it.. on a pc it will click. on the phone is will tap
<balloons> xeranas_, does that make sense?
<xeranas_> balloons: yea, I tried change pointing_device between Mouse and Touch
<xeranas_> the problem is that in Multitouch cases Mouse just wont work properly, because it just one mouse, when I testing with Touch input then I see no result, because probably "fingers" do not have visually pointers, so it hard to tell if it actually make change or app not support zooming it
<balloons> xeranas_, ok, so maybe I'm understanding now. you trying to write a test for a multitouch gesture and it's not working on the desktop with a mouse
<balloons> is that it?
<xeranas_> balloons: yes
<balloons> xeranas_, ok got it :-) Ok so that's eitheir something wrong in the code, or a bug in autopilot itself. Can you share the test with me and perhaps I can help?
<xeranas_> balloons: this is just my random thoughts, probably I did some mess with code and missed some important part. However for my gesture.pinch won't worked out-of-box. I changed finger_1 and finger_2 to Pointer object, which did (visually) stuff, when pointing_device was Mouse, but do not effect when pointing_device was Touch
<balloons> sadly thomi isn't around today xeranas_ but he would be the person to really chat with about it
<balloons> Letozaf_, evening to you
<Letozaf_> balloons, evening :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, read about the emulator
<balloons> Letozaf_, indeed
<balloons> I'm still playing with it also
<xeranas_> balloons: I' made temporal branch for showing my trying http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~xeranas/ubuntu-docviewer-app/FAIL_TO_ZOOM/revision/14 however it messed up quite I loot (get code from other Ubuntu set-up)
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am fixing the rssreader test, the new look is very nice
<xeranas_> balloons: there are so many changes, because I commented others test to improve running speed of my experiments
<balloons> xeranas_, ahh.. I see the pinch zooming..
<xeranas_> balloons: I copied that method for debugging purpose, (it changed a bit from original), however it was not worked for me either
<balloons> I'd suggest we send this to the autopilot users mailing list so thomi and others can see it and comment. But your trying to test zooming an image correct?
<xeranas_> balloons: yea, I tried to test image zooming
<xeranas_> balloons: probably best thing that autopilot team would review original gestures.pinch method and advise. Main reason why I copied/modified pinch method because I get run-time errors like: "Touch object do not have 'move' method" or something like that (but again I could be wrong or missed something).
<balloons> xeranas_, yes I agree.. do you have the mailing list address? autopilot-users@lists.launchpad.net
<xeranas_> balloons: no, not sure if I know how works launchpad mailing system
<balloons> xeranas_, just send a mail to that address.. should work out fine :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you think it's better to incorporate the emulator also in the rss reader app test ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, go for it :-) You can gut the old stuff, but if your not sure, it wouldn't hurt to do one then the other. meaning, get it working again, then merge the emulator
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok fine :)
<Noskcaj> balloons, Is it possible to add a "prerequisites" funtion to the manual testcases. many of them need things downloaded or made beforehand
<balloons> hey Noskcaj
<Noskcaj> hello
<balloons> umm, normally that stuff goes into the the installation instructions, etc
<balloons> those aren't managed in the repo, but only in the tool
<knome> balloons, that's pretty hidden though.
<balloons> knome, yea, but your UI tweaks will help eh? :-p
<Noskcaj> e.g. the transmission testcase needs a torrent file and a magnet link
<balloons> Seriously though, that's the intended place for them
<balloons> we can talk about changing it.. it seems those download links are often confusing for people, but ...
<knome> balloons, not for that, but should be looked at at a later time
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have a problem/bug on the rssreader toolbar who do I have to ask ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh.. feel free to ping the rss guys.. or ask me
<balloons> let's see if they are around
<balloons> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-rssreader-dev
<elopio> balloons: sorry, there was a blackout. It looks pretty good :)
<balloons> so normally qtros could be about
<balloons> elopio, no worries.. I hope it looks good, as I sent word about it to everyone. Great work on getting it done :-)
<elopio> balloons: my pleasure, it's been fun. I now have a couple of emulators to add next week.
<balloons> Letozaf_, doesn't seem they are around, but we do have there email, or we could file a bug
<Letozaf_> balloons, not sure it's a bug, the ubuntusdk get_toolbar_button() is not working and with autopilot vis I see there is no "Button" that's why it fails I think
<balloons> Letozaf_, ahh.. you can certainly blame my old sdk :-)
<elopio> balloons: it would be great if you can get somebody to review my filemanager branch. It will be a pain to merge in case of conflicts.
<Letozaf_> balloons, so I will try another way
<balloons> elopio, your right.. I should ping iBelieve
<balloons> ohh bother, he's on vacaction
<balloons> well, I can certainly review it
<elopio> balloons: :) If you don't like something, please let me know.
<elopio> I'm leaving now. bbl.
<balloons> elopio, kk, I'll comment
<balloons> Letozaf_, this might help? http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/devel/ubuntu-13.04/autopilot/_modules/ubuntuuitoolkit/emulators.html#Toolbar.click_button
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks let me see
<Letozaf_> balloons, the weired thing is that with autopilot vis I have 3 ActionItem objects, when I use elf.select_single('ActionItem', objectName=object_name) and I have given an objectName to the  toolbar button I get this error:  AttributeError: 'ubuntusdk' object has no attribute 'select_single'
<Letozaf_> balloons, the object is there and It should be selected
<Letozaf_> balloons, doesn't matter I will work on this this week end and see if I find out what the problem is
<maennchen> hi, i'm not sure if i'm right here. I try to install Ubuntu 13 in dual boot with lvm to encrypt the drive. but i can't find the possibity to use lvm with only a part of the disk.
#ubuntu-quality 2013-07-27
<SergioMeneses> morning!
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-21
<Nothing_Much> Oh cool! I can use Virtualbox to test 14.10?
<Nothing_Much> bbl
<Nothing_Much> Hi again, did I miss anything?
<Nothing_Much> Guess not :\
<balloons> Nothing_Much, yes you can use vbox
<balloons> Nothing_Much, an install you will use is best. Be it vm or real hardware. Real hardware is preferred but vm works too
<Nothing_Much> Awesome
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> pitti, I'm trying to produce a stacktrace for https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/9531bd08-10a5-11e4-8591-fa163e78b027
<jibel> pitti, I unpacked the crash file and ran: gdb --batch --ex 'file /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/indicator-location/indicator-location-service' --ex 'core-file CoreDump' --ex 'bt'
<pitti> jibel: you run this on the phone?
<jibel> pitti, which fails with a corrupt stack. Is it correct
<jibel> ?
<jibel> pitti, on the phone
<pitti> jibel: it looks correct; to be sure, you can re-run it interactively
<pitti> gdb /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/indicator-location/indicator-location-service CoreDump
<jibel> without ddebs I'll have unresolved symbols but not a corrupt stack
<pitti> and then "bt full"; that might show more warnings/errors
<pitti> but you should still see the gdb errors/warnings with your command as well; do you get any?
<jibel> pitti, same result http://paste.ubuntu.com/7829037/
<pitti> warning: core file may not match specified executable file.
<pitti> jibel: so, might be image mismatch; but still, same old gdb problem otherwise :(
<jibel> ah, the phone has been upgraded
<jibel> let me crash it again :)
<jibel> ooh, too bad, it crashed :(
<pitti> jibel: isn't that what you wanted?
<jibel> pitti, it is
<jibel> it's just too easy
<jibel> and now system-settings uses 100% CPU but is not running in foreground
<jibel> pitti, so same old problem with a fresh crash http://paste.ubuntu.com/7829204/
<pitti> jibel: yeah, and no bin mismatches now :/
<jibel> pitti, did you see the failure in umockdev http://paste.ubuntu.com/7829954/
<jibel> http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-adt-umockdev/30/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<pitti> jibel: just back from lunch, I'm looking at the recent failures
<jibel> pitti, they are all the same
<pitti> jibel: whoa -- fixing now
<pitti> curious that this didn't come up in my testing, when I rolled out the new autopkgtest libpng etc. succeeded
<pitti> and none of the tests caught it either *sigh*
<pitti> jibel: ah, it affects --apt-source with "build-needed" only; sorry about that
<pitti> jibel: fixed in git, rolled out, umockdev/tgt/colord retried
<pitti> jibel: systemd is an "honest" failure, I'll look at this
<jibel> pitti, thanks!
<pitti> ah, sd_login_monitor_new() would fail in a chroot, indeed
<pitti> it worked locally as I have an actual session running, I'll rewrite this
<pitti> balloons: so after "Tests running...
<pitti> balloons: ... in http://paste.ubuntu.com/7815272/ nothing further happens?
<balloons> pitti, yes exactly
<balloons> it's quite bizarre. I thought it was perhaps just me but both jenkins and jibel report the same thing
 * pitti runs here
<balloons> ohh really?
<balloons> what version of the image?
<pitti> balloons: no, I mean "I" am running this now and try to reproduce
<pitti> not "it" runs here
<balloons> pitti, lol.. whew.. sorry reading into what you said :-)
<pitti> balloons: right, I see the same here; "python3 -m autopilot.run run reminders" is running
<pitti> but nothing visible
<pitti> balloons: FYI, with autopkgtest 3.2 you can use --override-control to point to a local manifest (to avoid rebuilding the click)
<balloons> pitti, ahh yes, thanks for the reminder. I actually built it a few ways so I just pass the clicks I built before
<pitti> balloons: sure, just pointing out as you were asking about it
<balloons> yep, glad it's possible.. much nicer than rebuilding a big armhf click
<pitti> balloons: curious, very curious; that's my current output with -v: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7830651/
<pitti> balloons: (still running and progressing)
<pitti> why don't I see anything??
<balloons> pitti, you overrode AP to give you back verbose output eh?
<pitti> balloons: yes; put that in the manifest into the "module" value, or use the undocumented cheesy ADT_AUTOPILOT_MODULE="-v reminders"
<balloons> so, my thought with why this was happening is because of how the tests work. They create a fake online account via python before running the tests
<balloons> i'll have to look at the tests again, but there is a small wait in there.
<pitti> The ubuntuuitoolkit.emulators module is deprecated. Import the autopilot helpers from the top-level ubuntuuitoolkit module.
<pitti> balloons: coudl that have something to do with it?
<balloons> pitti, nope, that's just a warning from the toolkit.. I have a bug to convert everything, but it has no affect on the helpers atm
<pitti> balloons: ok; also, I notice that reminder's .desktop is broken
<balloons> that sounds more of an issue
 * balloons peeks at reminders tests
<pitti> Exec=reminders
<pitti> that's what ubuntu-app-launch would try to run, no?
<pitti> meh, adb is such a terrible terminal
<balloons> pitti, phablet-shell if you are using it
<balloons> pitti, I'm not sure actually how much of a role the .desktop file plays
<pitti> balloons: yeah, I think ubuntu-app-launch is doing some black magic
<pitti> .cache/ubuntu-app-launch/desktop/com.ubuntu.reminders_reminders_0.5.184.desktop
<pitti> it creates that, but it doesn't actually seem to use any information from that for running an app
<pitti> maybe it searches the click dir for <name.qml> and directly runs that or os
<pitti> so
<balloons> brendand, elopio I see my mp for the sdk is still pending. https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix-1328600/+merge/227394. What do you think of it?
<elopio> balloons: looks good, but you still have to update one test.
<elopio> thanks for this, you will make the team happy.
<balloons> elopio, sure what test did I miss? I see one failure, I guess it's from me eh?
<elopio> balloons: ubuntuuitoolkit.tests.custom_proxy_objects.test_date_picker.PickTimeFromDatePickerTestCase.test_pick_time(lower second)
<elopio> testtools.matchers._impl.MismatchError: datetime.time(12, 39, 20) != datetime.time(12, 30, 20)
<balloons> elopio, ahh ok, ty.. I'll look and fix
<pitti> balloons: I did some further comments to the MP, but I'm afraid I'm running out of ideas here :/
<pitti> balloons: OOI, does that work with phablet-test-run? (reflashing my device ATM, can try later)
<balloons> pitti, yes it should run with phablet-test-run.., Just make sure you push everything so it has it's depends
<pitti> balloons: ah, you mean apt-get installing its test deps?
<balloons> pitti, no. phablet-test-run will look inside /home/phablet/autopilot and load all the python modules in there
<balloons> so just push them to that folder
<pitti> balloons: does phablet-test-prepare-something do that, or did you do that manually?
<balloons> so something like python3-dbus is sitting in there and can be used by any test
<balloons> pitti, manually
<pitti> balloons: apt-get download and dpkg-deb -x?
<balloons> pitti, I usually just adb push from my own installation because I'm lazy, but yes :-)
<pitti> (how does CI run these?)
<balloons> very rarely will you find a compiled python module, but I have encountered them
<balloons> so apt-get download (armhf) is the safer option
<balloons> pitti, CI doesn't run reminders (and can't without adt for this reason)
<pitti> ah
<balloons> and for calendar, the phablet-setup stuff pulls it's dateutil depends and unpacks in /home/phablet/autopilot
<balloons> in other words mock, dateutil and the toolkit are the "default" depends pulled by phablet-click-test-setup
<balloons> pitti, while i still have you, is notes working for you now? https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/notes-app/ap-setup-update/+merge/225992
<balloons> thanks for the notes on reminders. I'll give it a go again this afternoon. The extra debugging info should help
<pitti> balloons: still fighting with phablet-test-run
<pitti> (for reminders)
<pitti> can look at notes tomorrow morning
<balloons> pitti, ohh.. I saw the note about reminders not running via phablet-test-run. I haven't run it on the latest images but no reason to believe it's broken
<pitti> ImportError: No module named 'requests'
<pitti> balloons: I get that with ./phablet-test-run reminders
<pitti> balloons: missing dep?
<balloons> pitti, indeed
<balloons> pitti, push everything in debian/control for the -autopilot package
<pitti> I did
<pitti> I have ~/autopilot/requests_oauthlib
<balloons> python3 verison?
<pitti> yes
<pitti> python3-oauthlib_0.6.1-1_all.deb and python3-requests-oauthlib_0.4.0-1ubuntu1_all.deb
 * balloons looks in his autopilot folder
<pitti> File "/home/phablet/autopilot/requests_oauthlib/oauth1_session.py", line 10, in <module>
<pitti> import requests
<balloons> bah, it's not even running for me
<pitti> balloons: so if you could do "find -name 'requests*'
<balloons> pitti, I have requests and requests_oauthlib
<pitti> where does requests come from?
<balloons> requests_oauthlib
<balloons> adb push /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/requests/ /home/phablet/autopilot/requests
<pitti> ah, python3-requests
<balloons> :-)
<pitti> ImportError: cannot import name 'certs'
<pitti> well, that's progress I suppose :)
<balloons> ok, certs
<pitti> whereever that comes from
 * balloons is running reminders tests
<balloons> I get your error about TypeError: Argument 1 does not allow None as a value, running the last thing I pushed onto the phone.. I should push trunk
<pitti> https://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=contents&keywords=dist-packages%2Fcerts&mode=filename&suite=unstable&arch=any
<pitti> there is no "certs" module
<balloons> as far as certs.. I don't see the module in my ~/autopilot
<pitti> nor is it in reminders
<pitti> oh, it's requests/certs.py
 * balloons wonders why find didn't see it
<pitti> and there's even a __pycache__/certs.cpython-34.pyc
<pitti> WTH
<balloons> lol.. I didn't make it *
<balloons> yea, I see that now
<pitti> aah
<pitti> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~/autopilot$ PYTHONPATH=. python3 -c 'import requests'
<pitti> ImportError: No module named 'urllib3'
<balloons> python3-urllib3
<pitti> that's what I get with apt-get download, no dependencies..
<balloons> I have that in my notes.. I wonder if we should specify it
<pitti> adt-run does install dependencies
<pitti> Tests running...
<pitti> exactly the same
<balloons> pitti, my guess is it's hanging due to the syntax error you found. At the least I should solve that
<pitti> balloons: yeah
<pitti> balloons: followed up again
<pitti> balloons: yep, I see that TypeError now
<balloons> ohh wait! I know what that is
<balloons> if we see that TypeError, it means the fake account failed to be created
<balloons> hence, it's none.. we should catch it and display a better failure
<pitti> anyway, if phablet-test-run and adt-run fail in exactly the same way, I suppose it's an SEP for me :)
<balloons> still.. the point is, it should be working
<balloons> pitti, yes, I think you are in the clear on this one for now
<balloons> and now you see why adt is better than the old method
<pitti> clearly :)
<pitti> balloons: trying notes-app again then
<balloons> no one could figure out how to run reminders without it :-)
<pitti> balloons: so we should kill phablet-click-test-setup and rewrite phablet-test-run to invoke adt-run with the necessary magic?
<pitti> balloons: ah, I suppose I still need to implement automagic source retrieval
<pitti> balloons: oh, "badpkg: got 3 lines of results from extract where 5 expected" -> that's most likely you forgetting to specify --click
<pitti> balloons: I'll see to improve the error message (it tries to apt-get download com.ubuntu.notes, which fails bitterly)
<balloons> pitti, yes forgetting to specify --click is a bit offputting
<pitti> balloons: I filed a bug for it, I'll fix that
<balloons> pitti, umm, tweaking how the phablet-tools work I suppose isn't a bad idea
<pitti> i. e. give a proper error message
<balloons> pitti, any thoughts on the apt-get index issues?
<balloons> I think that
<balloons> might be the biggest issue atm
<pitti> balloons: followed up to https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/notes-app/ap-setup-update/+merge/225992
<balloons> with the phone being read-only, it's not a simple thing to be able to update the indexes
<balloons> pitti, ty
<pitti> balloons: archive.u.c. keeps old versions for 24 hours I think, so that'll mostly hit on older images
<pitti> balloons: one workaround would be to mount r/w, apt-get update, remount r/o
<pitti> (in the adb setup scripts)
<pitti> another to use a local $APT_ROOT with copying the entire config and running apt-get update as user with temp cache dirs or so
<pitti> but yeah, the eternal conflict between "we want to use apt" -- "no, we don't, really" :/
<pitti> balloons: I'm still stuck with ddeb-retriever, but once that's done I can spend more time again on adt-run
<elopio> brendand: I replied to your review on the unity8 branch. You are probably running the installed unity.
<brendand> elopio, right, probably. i should build and install the one from your branch then
<elopio> brendand: you can follow the readme file on the branch
<elopio> I think it's called coding
<brendand> elopio, bzr bd usually does the trick
<elopio> brendand: oh yes, I just don't want to pollute my installed packages.
<elopio> but that will work.
<balloons> pitti, sounds like you at least have ideas.. I'm guessing avoiding enabling r/w mode is preferred? but perhaps not. Toggeling r/w mode, updating indexes and toggling off is probably the simplest way
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello
<Letozaf_> balloons, howzit ?
<balloons> busy busy eh? :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) have you got a second for me ?
<balloons> of course!
<Letozaf_> balloons, I need help on running the clock app test I wrote on device
<Letozaf_> balloons, I get stuck after click-buddy --dir . --provision
<balloons> Letozaf_, have you tried out using autopkgtest?
<Letozaf_> balloons, no
<balloons> Letozaf_, give it a try. It should handle all that manual stuff we used to do in the past
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks I will
<balloons> Letozaf_, give it a whirl now and let me now how it goes.. I can walk you through it if needed
<balloons> basically you just build the click and then run the command.. it should all just work
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks, I am reading what you wrote on theorangenotebook now :) I will let you know
 * Letozaf_ is updating her device with the latest image
<balloons> :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, but do you just run adt-run... in the root directory of the app, don't you need anything else ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, well autopkgtest of course is needed :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes autopkgtest is needed
<balloons> you actually run it outside the app directory
<balloons> and pass the directory as the first argument
<balloons> Letozaf_, you can then choose to build a click package or not
<balloons> if you choose to use the click package installed on the phone to run with, you specify it with click=com.ubuntu.clock
<balloons> otherwise, the second argument is the click package you built locally
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, so I ran it outside the app directory specifying click=com.ubuntu.clock
<Letozaf_> balloons, but I get an error :( I just branched a new clock app just to be sure it's not my code thats wrong
<Letozaf_> balloons, <VirtSubproc>: failure: ['/usr/share/autopkgtest/ssh-setup/adb', 'open'] failed (exit status 255)
<Letozaf_> adt-run [22:06:00]: ERROR: testbed failed: cannot send to testbed: ['BrokenPipeError: [Errno 32] Broken pipe\n']
<balloons> Letozaf_, can you copy the line you are using to run?
<balloons> the syntax is a little funny tricky
<Letozaf_> balloons,  adt-run ubuntu-clock-app --click=com.ubuntu.clock --- ssh -s /usr/share/autopkgtest/ssh-setup/adb
<Letozaf_> balloons, that --- ssh sounds strange to me :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea, I'd run like this
<balloons> adt-run ubuntu-clock-app/ click=com.ubuntu.clock --- ssh -s /usr/share/autopkgtest/ssh-setup/adb
<balloons> Letozaf_, if your shell is acting funny you can escape the ssh line with a / in front
 * Letozaf_ is trying
<balloons> like \ssh -s /usr/share/autopkgtest/ssh-setup/adb
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(  looks like it does not like that / after ubuntu-clock-app
<Letozaf_> balloons, I get: adt-run: error: click=com.ubuntu.clock: unsupported action argument
<Letozaf_> balloons, no even without the / I get the same error
<balloons> Letozaf_, so following what I laid out in the post doesn't work for you?
<Letozaf_> balloons, let met try again, but up to now it hasn't worked for me
<balloons> Letozaf_, I mean, literally can you replicate the example.. I think I used calendar app as the example
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok let me try with calendar
<balloons> hehe, not that it matters honestly
<balloons> perhaps just a paste of the full output of what your doing would help me
<balloons> you can also run with -d for more debugging outpout
<balloons> so adt-run -d ....
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7832261/
<balloons> Letozaf_, and you have a phone connected right? And just one phone?
<Letozaf_> balloons, just one nexus 4
<balloons> it's failing to connect..
<balloons> can you run phablet-shell and get acesss?
<Letozaf_> balloons, no, I suppose I have something wrong :(
<Letozaf_> letozaf@letozaf-PC:~/autopilot-tests$ phablet-shell
<Letozaf_> start: Job is already running: ssh
<Letozaf_> ssh-keygen: /home/letozaf/.ssh/known_hosts: Permission denied
<balloons> Letozaf_, :-) there we go
<Letozaf_> balloons, maybe I should just reboot device and pc
<balloons> sanity has return
<Letozaf_> balloons, I have been fidling to much
<balloons> just rebooting the device is enough I'd say
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
 * Letozaf_ is rebooting pc
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks like it's working now
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes ! it's working thanks!
<Letozaf_> balloons, as soon as it ends I will try it on clock app
<balloons> Letozaf_, awesome!
<balloons> Letozaf_, so you should be able to run any app this way.. the only exception is reminders, which still needs a tweak to merge for it to work
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, I am still waiting for calendar tests to end :P
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol... you can stop them if you wish
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I was wondering If I could :p
<Letozaf_> balloons, but if I branch my tests, and rename the branch ubuntu-clock-app, I get the old clock app tests running non the new one
<Letozaf_> balloons, but it's getting late now, maybe I will take a look better tomorrow night
<balloons> Letozaf_, lol, just pass the directory name as the first argument
<balloons> it matters not what it is called
<balloons> Letozaf_, good night!
<Letozaf_> balloons, it's what I did first, but I will try again tomorrow and let you know
<balloons> yep forsure
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks and good night :-)
<knome> balloons, ping
<balloons> knome, pong
<knome> ahh
<knome> so,
<knome> there are a few templates in the ubuntu wiki under QATeam and the old subdir Testing
<knome> can we remove the unused ones?
<balloons> sorry I just realized my error from earlier with Carla
<balloons> knome, yes no reason I could think of to not keep it clean
<knome> you probably know better what's used and what not
<knome> or is any template used?
<balloons> I personally don't use any
<knome> okay
<knome> i'll see if there are any recent ones not edited by you
<knome> ok, the templates are cleaned up
<knome> you involved with any loco?
<balloons> us-fl
<knome> ok, no templates for you ;)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-22
<pitti> Good morning
<pitti> balloons: I think for apt-get update temporarily switching to r/w isn't too bad
<pitti> vila: bonjour
<pitti> vila: not sure whether you saw, but autopkgtest 3.2.2 is in utopic since yesterday
<pitti> vila: so now, depending on >= 3.2 is officially correct :)
<vila> pitti: hehe, I saw 3.2 then 3.2.1 and was willing to upgrade indeed ;)
<pitti> vila: don't use 3.2; that's not the version you are looking for :)
<pitti> 3.2.2 is good
<pitti> vila: 3.2 had a giant boo-boo which unfortunately was hidden by how I test; yay PYTHONPATH including '.' by default :)
<vila> pitti: yeah, just noticed the changelog for 3.2.2 and will aim for that
<pitti> I now wrote a test to avoid this
<pitti> I mean s/avoid/detect/
<vila> urgh, I hate that one ( '.' in PYTHONPATH) but confess I sometimes rely on it as it's handy too ;-)
<vila> pitti: I was wondering (a tiny bit) if it would be worth for me to test 3.2.1 and see if my tests detect the issue with --apt-source fixed by 3.2.2
<pitti> vila: yeah, it's both incredibly useful and sometimes also incredibly dangerous :)
<pitti> vila: you use libpng, right? that doesn't expose the apt-source bug, only packages with "build-needed" do
<pitti> vila: but sure, covering that case is certainly useful
<vila> pitti: thanks, no need for the experiment then, good ;)
<pitti> vila: I saw that your recent branch has landed, that means CI is using current autopkgtest now?
<pitti> vila: with the cloud instances and ssh?
<vila> pitti: yes and more in the pipe
<pitti> nice!
<vila> pitti: the current version has a design bug and works for the wrong reasons ;)
<pitti> vila: how is the HP cloud stuff holding up so far? do you see some instability there with creating VMs, etc?
<vila> pitti: well, current as in trunk
<vila> pitti: still some transient errors in various places
<vila> pitti: but all diagnosed as being caused by HP
<pitti> vila: right, but I suppose we still need to add workarounds/robustifications on the uci-vms end?
<vila> pitti: yup, but the core features work
<brendand> elopio, hello
<balloons> hey pitti.. yea, I see you saw the bug.. I was trying out the emulator last night with Jason who's trying to use it on trusty for testing with adt
<pitti> balloons: hey; nice to know that the emulator works with the adb setup script in general!
<balloons> pitti, yea, on my version I had trouble getting ssh to work. I couldn't ssh as phablet, and therefore in order to run adt, I had to run as root as well
<balloons> Jason didn't have the issue..
<balloons> That's one for the sdk team I think
<balloons> so it's just a packaging issue.. that's nice to know
<elopio> brendand: hi!
<pitti> balloons, elopio: so how long do I have for the autopkgtest lightning talk? i. e. into how much detail can I go?
<balloons> I'll let elopio answer, but 10-15 mins I believe. it's 30 mins in total, 2 speakers
<elopio> pitti: you have 15 minutes. And our host jose is really serious about that.
<pitti> elopio: ack, thanks
<balloons> should be exciting stuff
<elopio> pitti: if you want you can talk for ~12 minutes and take a couple of questions at the end, or use all the 15 minutes and hang around after the talk to get questions on IRC.
<pitti> elopio: sure; I'll try to keep it to 10 mins, to have room for some overflow
<pitti> jose, elopio: you'll give me the hangout URL some minutes before, and we sync up off the record?
<elopio> pitti: yes, jose takes care of all that.
<brendand> elopio, we need to get those unity8 branches landing. anything blocking it? i see CI failures
<elopio> brendand: yes, but unrelated.
<brendand> elopio, also i was able to reproduce the CI failures in dialer-app
<elopio> some caused by the qmlscene crash. Some are just weird.
<brendand> elopio, i didn't investigate them much though
<elopio> I'll try to get a green run, shouldn't be too hard.
<elopio> brendand: take a look at how we are using the env vars here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/unity-scope-click/trunk/view/head:/autopilot/CMakeLists.txt
<elopio> it might be different on your url-dispatcher branch, because these are not ctests. But it might help.
<brendand> elopio, i got a solution which works
<elopio> awesome.
<elopio> brendand: oh, you meant the py3 dialer errors.
<elopio> I didn't get back to it yesterday.
<elopio> I'll grab barry's updates and see how it goes. Thanks for looking at it.
<balloons> oO first builds coming up
<brendand> elopio, can you re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/url-dispatcher/fake_dispatcher/+merge/227778
<brendand> balloons, did dpm get on to you about the calendar-app AP failures?
<balloons> brendand, which ones?
<brendand> balloons, from this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1343916
<balloons> I assume dashboard
<balloons> brendand, I hadn't seen the bug. the new event test is being tweaked a bit sitting in some mp's
<brendand> balloons, yes dashboard failures
<balloons> I suppose this could be simple enough to do a one-off mp for
<elopio> brendand: sure.
<elopio> brendand: I don't like the .in solution, because that means you can only run the tests from cmake.
<elopio> but I approved it. If ted likes it, I'm happy.
<brendand> elopio, i wish there was a better way - cmake is really not flexible though
<elopio> brendand: yes. dobey is good at this, maybe he know about a better way.
<elopio> but lets leave that for the future.
<ianorlin> hmm can't get to the testing tracker for testcases
<balloons> ianorlin, same.. hmm
<balloons> I'll have someone check
<balloons> ianorlin, back up :-) Thanks for pinging
<phillw> balloons: zsync on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/318/builds reports
<phillw> phillw@piglet:~/Desktop/ISOs$ zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/20140722/trusty-alternate-amd64.iso.zsync
<phillw> failed on url http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/20140722/trusty-alternate-amd64.iso.zsync
<phillw> could not read control file from URL http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/20140722/trusty-alternate-amd64.iso.zsync
<balloons> phillw, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/trusty/daily/current/trusty-alternate-amd64.iso.zsync
<phillw> balloons: also, F.Y.I., http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/318/builds only shows lubuntu at present.. no other flavours? Has the build had a hiccup ?
<balloons> they are still working on the rest
<phillw> balloons: iso tracker down?
<phillw> okies.. thanks...
<balloons> it was, it should be up now
<phillw> zync for amd64 lubuntu now working.. thanks! We don't have a lot of time :D
<ianorlin> hmm what package should a bug be reported agianst if virtualbox or something freezes when you get to the restart now prompt?
<balloons> ianorlin, that's a known bug
<ianorlin> ah which number?
<balloons> ianorlin, ohh wait, that sounds different I'm sorry.. You mean the ubiquity prompt to restart now or continue working?
<balloons> if so, ubiquity is your answer, and it's not filed afaik
<xnox> ianorlin: press enter?
<ianorlin> pressing enter didn't work and didn't get the prompt to press enter
<phillw> ianorlin: how did you get access to test results?
<ianorlin> the system boots fine after but would not respond to keyboard at all
<ianorlin> phillw is iso.qa.ubuntu.com still down to you?
<ianorlin> ballons said he got the site back up
<ianorlin> and it came back up for me
<phillw> it's hangiing on by finger tips... I cannot state that I'm doing tests
<ianorlin> phillw are you logged in?
<phillw> also, I see all the alternates have just been respun
<phillw> ianorlin: ,,, yes :P
<phillw> ianorlin: if tbings settle down, I'll grab the amd64 altrnate ones... feel free to pick any other :)
<phillw> ianorlin: I've got them marked as being tested by me.
<average_guy> I am spinning up these images as fast as I can also.  Why are people jumping right on this? Most days I consider running through the daily's but I see that noone else seems to care.
<average_guy> just trying to figure out when to test
<balloons> average_guy, during milestones like this all the tests need to be run in order to feed into a thumbs up or thumbs down on releasing
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: can I get a review here please? https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/messaging-app/qmltests1/+merge/227661
<balloons> average_guy, this might help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Overview/TheStages
<average_guy> ty balloons, I will check it out
<balloons> average_guy, basically if you look at the release schedule or our calendar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Calendar, the milestones are marked
<balloons> releases are on thursday's generally, and the days leading up to thursday the same week are reserved for testing
<phillw> balloons: that text on TheStages has a familiar feeling :D
<balloons> :-)
<phillw> balloons: As lubuntu now has an LTS, do you want a mention adding for LTS point testing?
<phillw> Or, would prefer to do task it to others?
<balloons> Letozaf_, hello. I figured out my mistake in telling you the command last night
<Letozaf_> balloons, hello :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, the click argument is --click :-)
<balloons> Letozaf_, so like adt-run -d ubuntu-clock-app/ --click=com.ubuntu.clock --- ssh -s /usr/share/autopkgtest/ssh-setup/adb
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me try
<balloons> phillw, for the wiki page? You could talk about point releases sure
<balloons> not a bad idea
<robotfuel> elopio: did you find a reviewer?
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes it works on the clock app, the one I got form lp:ubuntu-clock-app
<Letozaf_> balloons, I want to try this on the new clock-app do you think it will work ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yep should be golden
<balloons> Letozaf_, now I assume the new app has a seperate click as well right?
<balloons> you'll want to run the tests against the right package
<balloons> so probably build it locally, and then tell autopkgtest to use it
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes when I tried the old clock app used to run and not the new oen
<balloons> so instead of --click=com.ubuntu.clock, pass instead the path to the click you build locally
<Letozaf_> balloons, ah ok thanks I will try
<Letozaf_> balloons, is this stilla ok to use http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2014/05/building-cross-platform-click-packages.html ? I used pbuilder-dist on chroot got the click pagkage, but it does not work :(
<Letozaf_> still not stilla
<balloons> Letozaf_, the original clock has no native code.. does the rewrite have some native code?
<balloons> if it doesn't you can build locally ofc..
<balloons> but yes, building in a chroot works fine
<balloons> you'll want a utopic chroot now
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I used utopic chroot
<balloons> well, I guess I need context on what is or isn't working ;-) But sounds like it should work fine
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will first try again, if it doesn't work I will tell you whats wrong
<balloons> Letozaf_, feel free to paste your output
<balloons> so I can see what's up
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes thanks, let me try it again, so I will be sure it's not a silly error I made
<balloons> elopio, ping ;-) I meant to ask you yesterday, but reminders doesn't run on the devices again.. that same error with accounts not creating I believe
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7837995/
<balloons> Letozaf_, you have an extra space in there
<Letozaf_> balloons, :( let me check
<balloons> adt-run -d reboot/ --click= com.
<balloons> but also the syntax is wrong.. if you pass a click file, just pass the filename
<balloons> adt-run -d reboot/ com.ubuntu.clock.devel_0.1_all.click --- ssh -s /usr/share/autopkgtest/ssh-setup/adb
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks let me try again :P
<balloons> :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :(  I probably built a wrong click package:    SKIP no tests in this package
<Letozaf_> balloons, I ran:  adt-run -d reboot/ com.ubuntu.clock.devel_0.1_all.click --- ssh -s /usr/share/autopkgtest/ssh-setup/adb
<balloons> Letozaf_, never fear
<balloons> ok, so the tests are controlled by the manifests file
 * Letozaf_ is looking at it
<Letozaf_> balloons, looks ok to me, but I am not "an expert"
<balloons> Letozaf_, can you link it?
<Letozaf_> balloons, how ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, is this it?
<balloons> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/utopic-3.0/view/head:/manifest.json
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes it is
<balloons> Letozaf_, yep so it needs to have the x-test key in it
<balloons> notice http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-clock-dev/ubuntu-clock-app/trunk/view/head:/click/manifest.json.in
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks, just the x-test ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes and put the actually value of the folder in there as well
<balloons> don't use the @AUTOPILOT_DIR@.. that's a variable for cmake and it won't resolve
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok let me try
<balloons> so the folder name under tests/autopilot
<balloons> put that in there instead
<om26er> ubuntu-qa any takers https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/address-book-service/test_dummy_service/+merge/225846 ? It implements a standard contact fixture for all your integration tests
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks I will now and retry to build
<balloons> Letozaf_, you don't have to rebuild
<balloons> that's the nice part, you can just specify the new manifest with the click
<Letozaf_> balloons, you are righe :P
<balloons> martin did that to save time ;-)
<Letozaf_> right
<Letozaf_> balloons, cool
<balloons> Letozaf_, I just have to remember how to do it
<balloons> ;p
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok, so it's --override-control
<Letozaf_> balloons, in the adt-run command ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yes, so add that on and point it at the new manifest file you made
<balloons> Letozaf_, so adt-run -d reboot/ --override-control=reboot/manifest.json --click= com.ubuntu.clock.devel_0.1_all.click --- ssh -s /usr/share/autopkgtest/ssh-setup/adb
<balloons> ?
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7838168/
<balloons> Letozaf_, no --click=
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, thanks again, let's try
<balloons> Letozaf_, sorry I realized I told you incorrectly :-)
<balloons> copy paste fail
<Letozaf_> balloons, doesn't matter I should have read, I also copied and pasted :P
<balloons> there's alot in there to read
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7838177/   :(
<balloons> Letozaf_, can I see the manifest?
<Letozaf_> balloons, sure... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7838186/
<balloons> Letozaf_, "autopilot": "tests/autopilot" needs to reflect the module to test
<balloons> what's inside tests/autopilot?
<Letozaf_> balloons, ubuntu_clock_app
<balloons> for instance, for the old version of clock, the testsuite is ubuntu_clock_app
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok then "autopilot": "ubuntu_clock_app"
<balloons> one more try :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, oh! I misunderstood... ok let's try again
<Letozaf_> balloons, it ran, but I get the old clock app running on device the one with the purple background instead of white :O
<balloons> Letozaf_, output again ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, and thanks for you patience
<balloons> Letozaf_, may I suggest you name your testsuite something else
<balloons> that will give sanity anyway
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok
<balloons> rename the folder under tests/autopilot to clock_reboot and update the manifest as well
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will
<Letozaf_> balloons, I will have to rebuild now, as I changed the testsuite's name
<balloons> Letozaf_, you shouldn't. change the manifest and run again
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok let me do it
<Letozaf_> balloons, the full output is long but these   File "/tmp/adt-run.gZTjWx/tree/tests/autopilot/clock_reboot/tests/__init__.py", line 34, in <module>
<Letozaf_>     from ubuntu_clock_app import emulators
<Letozaf_> ImportError: No module named 'ubuntu_clock_app'
<Letozaf_> balloons, suggest that I have something in the code to check and rename too
<balloons> Letozaf_, do the tests run locally? since I had you rename the testsuite, yea I made it rough for you ;-)
<balloons> i guess you can undo that.. I'd still like to see the original paste
<balloons> where you say the wrong version ran
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok, let me "roll back"
<Letozaf_> balloons, I couldn't get the whole output, this is what I could grab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7838369/
<balloons> Letozaf_, try running with >& dump at the end to capture it
<balloons> the top is the useful bit ;-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7838392/
<balloons> Letozaf_, ok so the trouble is ubuntu_clock_app testsuite already exists.. bah, I think I might be correct you should name it something else
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I will rename it and check the code and rebuild
<balloons> Letozaf_, well
<balloons> is the binary also uniquely named?
<balloons> the tests do appear to launch from the tmp dir
<balloons> Loading tests from: /tmp/adt-run.yWY2ti/tree/tests/autopilot
<balloons> so inside the test, are you calling the new app or the old one?
<Letozaf_> balloons, let me check
<balloons> Letozaf_, yea, check tests/__init__.py
<balloons> that's probably the actual issue :-) The log doesn't lie, so I think the test name is fine
<Letozaf_> balloons,     def launch_test_click(self):
<Letozaf_>         self.app = self.launch_click_package(
<Letozaf_>             "com.ubuntu.clock",
<Letozaf_>             emulator_base=toolkit_emulators.UbuntuUIToolkitEmulatorBase)
<Letozaf_> balloons, must be this
<Letozaf_> balloons, it launches com.ubuntu.clock, must be the old one that's on the device
<elopio> om26er: I'll review it.
<elopio> please review mine.
<om26er> aha trading
<om26er> elopio, which one ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, yep.. that's it. fix that to be the proper one
<elopio> om26er: https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix1342521-find_element_on_top/+merge/226961
<balloons> try again..
<balloons> again, no rebuild should be needed :-0
<Letozaf_> balloons, but the new one has the same name com.ubuntu.clock or am I worng ?
<Letozaf_> wrong
<Letozaf_> balloons, unless I change the name
<balloons> Letozaf_, it shouldn't have the same name
<balloons> look at manifest
<balloons> com.ubuntu.clock.devel looks like
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I saw it now
<Letozaf_> balloons, com.ubuntu.clock.devel
<balloons> Letozaf_, yep so just update that to launch the right one
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I am fixing and  I will rebuild
<balloons> Letozaf_, shouldn't have to rebuild for test change
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-) ok so I will just re-launch
<om26er> elopio, on it.
<Letozaf_> balloons, yay!!! \o/
<Letozaf_> balloons, it worked
<Letozaf_> balloons, thanks a lot
<balloons> Letozaf_, awesome!
<balloons> you are an expert now
<Letozaf_> balloons, :) I must thank you for your patience in helping me out
<balloons> no worries.. I trust it makes more sense now
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes I am sort of an expert now
<Letozaf_> balloons, yes it does
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok I better go off to bed now :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, buona notte !
<balloons> Letozaf_, buona notte!
<phillw> balloons: just how much have things been brocken? I cannot even sign on with phillw@uk.vpolink.com to give results?
<phillw> balloons: No account associated with phillw@uk.ubuntu.com
<phillw> which happens to be my master account for iso.tracker
<balloons> phillw, tracker uses ubuntu sso
<phillw> balloons: did they change that this evening?
<balloons> phillw, it's used it since as long as I can remember
<balloons> several cycles
<phillw> balloons: I've used SSO long before ubuntu sso arrived....
<phillw> But, there you go.. not allowed to sign on... ce'est la vie.
<balloons> I would log into your sso account
<balloons> odds are you can't.. fix it and you'll get int
<phillw> not quite sure what else they want to break on iso tracker...
<phillw> balloons: how did desktop amd64 build for lubuntu vanish?... While you look into that, i'll go grab another ISI
<phillw> *ISO*
<phillw> balloons: are you seeing the rest of the ISO's at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/318/builds for lubuntu?
<elopio> om26er: shouldn't you clean up the dummy backend fixture to return to the real backend?
<om26er> elopio, I am killing the service in the end. Any app that starts after that spawns the service
<elopio> om26er: ah, I see it. You do it on the other fixture.
<elopio> om26er: on SetupEnvironmentVariable, it's not clear that you can also set up some demo data.
<elopio> I have no idea how to make it clear with code, so a docstring for the class is probably a good idea.
<elopio> om26er: I like your branch, I love these new testability packages in python.
<elopio> om26er: who is the other one affected by this? brendan or richard?
<elopio> I think it would be nice if you request a review from him, so you all agree on the strategy.
<om26er> elopio, brendan depends on that
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-23
<phillw> ping
<average_guy> pong
<phillw> balloons: still about?
<average_guy> if manual partitioning fails to create btrfs, what package do I file the bug against?
<average_guy> ubiquity right?
<phillw> hi, can the duty boss explain this...
<phillw> phillw@piglet:~/Desktop/ISOs$ zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/20140722.2/trusty-alternate-amd64.iso.zsync
<phillw> failed on url http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/20140722.2/trusty-alternate-amd64.iso.zsync
<phillw> could not read control file from URL http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/20140722.2/trusty-alternate-amd64.iso.zsync
<phillw> phillw@piglet:~/Desktop/ISOs$
<phillw> ???
<phillw> infinity: ping....
<average_guy> the http download link for the trusty server img is a dead link
<phillw> average_guy: it seems most things are dead.... I'm trying to raise some staff, but they seem to have run away
<average_guy> just tryin to add fuel to the fire
<phillw> balloons:
<average_guy> still testing what I can
<phillw> no need to... I can not even test what I want ...
<infinity> phillw: Those URLs are missing a /trusty/ in them.,
<infinity> Are you getting those from the tracker?
 * infinity looks.
<infinity> Indeed, the tracker lies...
<phillw> infinity: I've been told to use iso tracker, which is broken and cdimage....
<phillw> both are lying
<infinity> cdimage can't "lie".
<phillw> 14.04.1 is due for release thursday evening.... ..... I doubt this will have been fully tested
<infinity> phillw: The URL you're looking for is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/trusty/daily/20140722.2/trusty-alternate-amd64.iso.zsync
 * phillw is being a good boi and not commenting on the idiots who have worked towards 14.04.1 :P
<infinity> I'm trying to sort out how to fix the display in the tracker.
<infinity> phillw: Not commenting on the "idiots", is quite a comment.
<phillw> infinity: honest, my friend, it was meant in humour... it is for this I had to leave
<average_guy> the images I have cached from 2 hrs ago are still good to go tho right?
<phillw> infinity:  ^^ ?
<infinity> average_guy: THat depends on which images those are.  Nothing moved in the last 2h...
<infinity> average_guy: So, if you're claiming the ones you have aren't there anymore, you have the wrong ones.
<average_guy> i'm using testdrive and it still says everything is cool, but server didn't show up in it so I went digging and realized all of the liks were dead and was worried that testdrive may not have the right ones
<infinity> I don't use testdrive, so really can't say.
<infinity> The right server images are http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/trusty/daily/current/
<average_guy> ty infinity
<phillw> average_guy: they've had that much fun with iso tracker, it's amazing it has been re-started after being so broken. It goes to show that the guys and gals who look after it do what ever is needed.
<average_guy> well, you get what you pay for phillw, you can only be so mad at volunteers
<phillw> I'm a volunteer :P
<average_guy> I'm sure whoever maintains the tracker is too
<phillw> infinity: do you need http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/317/builds/70672/testcases doing?
<infinity> Upgrade tests, you mean?
<infinity> Wouldn't hurt, but shouldn't be the top priority.
<phillw> infinity: we've done as many of http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/317/builds for what kit we have... if other teams want a bit of help, lubuntu will try to help out. For Mac / PPC stuf... that is for them. We try to keep a working base system.7
<infinity> Anyhow, the tracker and I aren't getting along.  To fix any download URL it's showing, just insert /trusty/ before the 'daily-*' bit.
<phillw> ahh, it still boloxed with you>?
<infinity> It didn't magically fix itself, no. :P
<phillw> ahh. I cannot log into the system now.... ubuntu one is broken
<phillw> and now I cannot log in.... which is odd, as I can log into wiki and launchpad
<average_guy> there is no 14.04.1 server img for i386 or amd64 infinity?
<infinity> average_guy: Oh, weird, current is wrong.  Sigh.
<average_guy> that seems odd
<infinity> average_guy: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/trusty/daily/20140722.3/
<average_guy> much gooder, thx
<infinity> Oh, because those are in pending, and going through automagic QA.
<phillw> this point release seems a bit mixed up... This is what happens when kate leaves.
<average_guy> i see, I will just test something else
<infinity> phillw: Kate's been gone for several releases and point releases.
<infinity> phillw: If you want to just insult me directly because I got a bit behind on some things, go nuts.  I'm really enjoying all the snide comments.  They're SUPER HELPFUL.
<infinity> average_guy: No, no.  Manual testing on server much appreciated (and needed).
<infinity> average_guy: It's just the current/pending directories are weird while the automated stuff is going on.  The numbered directory is fine.
<average_guy> ok then infinity, dnloading now
<average_guy> don't let phillw get under your skin, I may be new at this but I can tell it is not going to plan for anyone atm
<phillw> average_guy:  I know infinity well enough and hold in enough esteem that we only 'chat'. He's a 'BOSS' so regardless of discussion, if he says "DO THIS" the reply is "how quickly"....
<average_guy> Ah ha, making a mental note of that phillw
<phillw> average_guy: the list is actually quite scary.....
<average_guy> why do you say that phillw?
<average_guy> there are more chiefs than indians in here?
<phillw> average_guy: there are always more chiefs than indians!! It is the structure of things :D
<phillw> average_guy: how else would you have some one to help answer your questions and take you under their wing?
<phillw> is anyone going to actually fix the iso tracker site for zsynk links?
<phillw> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily/20140722.2/trusty-alternate-i386.iso.zsync
<phillw> :: SIGH :: I cannot test that ISO
<ianorlin> yep didn't sync new version in testdrive either
<pitti> vila: FYI, http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/autopkgtest/autopkgtest.git/commit/?id=50221
<bapoumba> ping balloons :)
<elfy> no chance bapoumba - fast asleep :)
<bapoumba> aw.. Hey elfy :)
<bapoumba> still get that 404 on lubuntu or ubuntu daily iso..
<elfy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/20140722/
<elfy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20140722/
<bapoumba> looking for trusty elfy :)
<elfy> seems all of the images are named wrong or something
<bapoumba> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/trusty/daily-live/current/
<bapoumba> this one looks like it
<bapoumba> and works
<elfy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/trusty/daily-live/
<elfy> yea - should be able to get what you need from there
<bapoumba> yes, download has started
<bapoumba> but the previous links are giving 404s
<elfy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/trusty/daily-live/20140722.2/
<elfy> yea - issue with the tracker it seems - I did try to read the backlog in here
<bapoumba> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/trusty/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-i386.iso < this is the one I'm dling
<elfy> yep - ubuntu - you wanted lubuntu as well, that's the last link
<vila> pitti: ack ! I've upgraded to 3.2.3~ yesterday to stay close to your trunk
<vila> pitti: and Hi !
<bapoumba> yes elfy, thanks :)
<elfy> welcome as always :)
<pitti> vila: I meant, that's the test classes spec we talked about yesterday
 * bapoumba should have looked closer yesterday elfy :)
<elfy> morning pitti
<elfy> bapoumba: well I could have too, but it was late :)
<vila> pitti: yup, understood. I should have said: I've *also* upgraded ;)
<bapoumba> indeed elfy
<jibel> bapoumba, that's a bug in the tracker. I'll see if I can fix that, but nothing guaranteed
<pitti> hey elfy, how are you?
<jibel> good morning
<pitti> vila: nice
<pitti> vila: I'm going to upload 3.3 now, FYI, to get the CLI shortcuts and some fixes in
<elfy> pitti: good thanks - you the same I hope :)
<pitti> elfy: I'm good as well, tahnks
<vila> pitti: ack, I'm subscribed to autopkgtest-devel by the way so I'm keeping track
<jibel> bapoumba, download links for lubuntu and ubuntu are fixed. I'll do other flavours later today.
<bapoumba> thanks jibel :)
<bapoumba> found them at another place, but regular users may just have walked away from a 404 :)
<average_guy> how do I file a bug report frm within a live session (lubunu 14.04.1)?
<knome> 'ubuntu-bug packagename' or simply open launchpad and file it
<average_guy> ah, ok.  Thank you knome
<average_guy> ok, when I type "ubuntu-bug ubiquity" I get "This is not an official Ubuntu package. Please remove any third party package and try again."
<average_guy> I filed the bug last night manually through launchpad and whoever got asked me to do it again from apport in the live session.  I have recreated the bug (#1347345) but I cannot figure out how to jump through this darn hoop
<average_guy> are you around xnox?
<jibel> bug 1347345
<ubot5> bug 1347345 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "fails to create btrfs filesystem" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347345
<xnox> jibel: let me try that.
<jibel> average_guy, I tried with Ubuntu and it worked fine. I'll try with lubuntu
<average_guy> I have not had the same problem in any other flavor either jibel
<jibel> average_guy, is it 32 or 64bit ?
<average_guy> 32
<jibel> right it crashed
<average_guy> glad it's not just me :P
<jibel> xnox, partman and syslog attached to the bug report
<xnox> tah
<jibel> xnox, FYI this was in qemu with a disk of 8G and 6GB allocated to /
<xnox> jibel: yeah, it looks like partman did not like btrfs at all there.... *fun*
<jibel> I'm retrying with ubuntu 32bit
<jibel> it's odd that same disk layout works fine with ubuntu desktop i386
<average_guy> and xubuntu and U server.  seems specific to lubuntu
<jibel> xnox, btrfs-tools    3.12-1 is not seeded on lubuntu. It might be useful for btrfs support :)
<xnox> jibel: lolz.
<xnox> jibel: yes, it might well be very useful. it should be a ubiquity dep, no?
<jibel> xnox, it's a recommends
<jibel> xnox, do you know where are the livefs build logs for LTSes
<jibel> ?
<jibel> logs in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/trusty/ stop at the release in april
<xnox> jibel: it's all in launchpad now.
<xnox> jibel: cause we use launchpad to build images.
<jibel> ah, I missed that change
 * xnox doesn't know the urls.
<phillw> jibel: / xnox can you add, or do I need to ask Julien ?
<jibel> phillw, add what?
<phillw> (13:40:25) jibel: xnox, btrfs-tools    3.12-1 is not seeded on lubuntu. It might be useful for btrfs support :)
<jibel> phillw, ah, xnox is on it
<phillw> btrfs is checked at boot time... obviously no one has actually used it yt :) thanks :)
<xnox> jibel: phillw: i'm working on fixing it.
<phillw> xnox: thanks :)
<jibel> balloons, can you remind me the name of the lp project for the test cases on the tracker?
<balloons> lp:ubuntu-manual-tests
<elopio> ubuntu-qa: can I get a review here please?
<elopio> https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/launch_fixture/+merge/226851
<jibel> bdmurray, could you have a look at bug 1347763 ?
<ubot5> bug 1347763 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "upgrading from Ubuntu 13.10 to Ubuntu 14.04.1 triggers a release announcement indicating 14.04 is in development" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347763
<jibel> bdmurray, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development must be updated for 14.04
<jibel> xnox, did you test 14.04.1 with ovmf or should I do more tests?
<xnox> jibel: i test is last week, so before the candidate images were available.
<jibel> xnox, okay. I'll give it a try.
<elfy> balloons: if you've got a minute https://code.launchpad.net/~elfy/ubuntu-manual-tests/1347801/+merge/227964
<elfy> let's cheer up xnox :)
<balloons> :-)
<om26er> ubuntu-qa: would anyone like to review  https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/messaging-app/test_helper_to_send_sms_from_suggested_contact_list/+merge/227817 :-)
<jibel> balloons, do you remember how to add upgrade tests to the tracker. Last time I did it was 2 years ago and my memory is a bit rusty
<balloons> jibel, yea.. we have special lts to lts tests as well that should be added
<elopio> om26er: I'll do it.
<jibel> balloons, ah I think i found it in builds
<balloons> jibel, excellent
<om26er> elopio, thanks
<balloons> you'll see 	things like Upgrade LTS (Image), Upgrade LTS
<balloons> and testsuites for each one.. see http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/admin/config/services/qatracker/testsuites/367/edit
<balloons> you got it :-)
<balloons> elfy, approved
<elfy> balloons: ok - ta - I'll get it done then
 * balloons high-fives elfy 
<jibel> done and the tracker didn't explode
<balloons> yep, looks good jibel
<balloons> believe it or not, we actually were prepared for LTS upgrade tests :-)
<elfy> balloons: all done
<jpds> 1
<phillw> hi, did https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker/+bug/1281323/comments/10 make it to the point release for x and l ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1281323 in One Hundred Papercuts "Lubuntu/Xubuntu Live session locks when away from keyboard" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<phillw> it was actually fix released...
<phillw> balloons: this is one weird test case? Is it for manual or robots? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1310/info
<balloons> nope, it's manual
<balloons> what's confusing?
<phillw> balloons: for a start, it says
<phillw> Desktop Upgrade
<phillw> LTS Desktop Upgrade (Lucid)
<phillw> Server upgrade
<phillw> Kubuntu Upgrades (temporary measure until image upgrades are supported)
<phillw> LTS Desktop Upgrade (Precise)
<phillw> and also "Ensure FAMILY is looking from all new versions by running 'software sources'. Select the updates tab, and make sure the 'Notify me of a new FAMILY version' option has the 'For any new version' selection"
<phillw> which is about as clear as mud :)
<elfy> so report a bug phillw
<balloons> phillw, you are not meant to read it on that page
<balloons> click the test in question and click the expander
<phillw> elfy: it is a mandatory test for between now and thursday :P
<ianorlin> oh so FAMILY is basically like a varible for which flavor you use
<elfy> phillw: and it's not any different now than it was on the 22nd April
<elfy> so it's nothing new - if it's a bug
<phillw> balloons: and and the expander is where?
<phillw> elfy: (18:43:26) jibel: balloons, do you remember how to add upgrade tests to the tracker. Last time I did it was 2 years ago and my memory is a bit rusty
<phillw> (18:43:46) balloons: jibel, yea.. we have special lts to lts tests as well that should be added
<phillw> So, I want to do it :)
<balloons> http://imgur.com/a/9Vnzu
<balloons> phillw, elfy ^^
<balloons> ianorlin, yes, the raw text isn't meant to be read.. You'll notice it renders nicely
<balloons> click the word testcase in the grey bar right at the top and it toggles the testcase text
<phillw> balloons: I'm now here... http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/318/builds/73750/testcases
<phillw> what do I click?
<balloons> whatever testcase you want
<balloons> see the pics
<balloons> clicking upgrade takes you here: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/318/builds/73750/testcases/1310/results
<balloons> then read the testcase.. it's hidden by default in a toggle
<balloons> click the word testcase at the top of the page to expand it
<phillw> balloons: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/318/builds/73750/testcases/1310/results --> Detailed info --> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1310/info
<balloons> nope, don't click detailed info
<balloons> the testcase is on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/318/builds/73750/testcases/1310/results
<balloons> see the second pic in my link, it's showing it expanded
<phillw> balloons: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/318/builds/73750/testcases/1310/results clicking on detailed info gives you the test case?... Why is it not working on there?
<phillw> balloons: try http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/testcases/1439/info
<balloons> phillw, detailed info is info about the testcase
<balloons> it is not meant for you to read and follow
<balloons> the testcase is displayed on the results paghe
<phillw> which is correctly formatted test case, which happens to work?
<balloons> detailed info gives you historical information and information about where the testcase is used..
<phillw> balloons: you seem to be missing me... http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/318/builds/73750/testcases/1310/results is where I report the result.... Where is the instructions to actually run the test?
<balloons> phillw, they are also on that page
<balloons> the results and the testcase are on the same page
<balloons> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/318/builds/73750/testcases/1310/results has the testcase up top, the results on the bottom
<phillw> would you be so kind as to say where? because they are not at Detailed information on the testcase
<balloons> please look at the pic
<balloons> http://imgur.com/a/9Vnzu
<phillw> balloons: AHA!!! .... sorry, but that should be more 'evident'.... I'll crack on :)
<balloons> phillw, :-) that change was made some time ago.. I'm not a huge fan of it
<phillw> Well, it just wasted about 30 mins of our time... not too sure how many testers just give up.
<phillw> the fact that is not consistent does not really help :(
<balloons> every page is the same with the expanding testcase
<balloons> there's no reason for you to view detailed info
<phillw> balloons: I suggest that you make it clear on the wiki... (and possibly mailing list). It's a change that is news to me.
<balloons> ubuntu-qa, can I get a review: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calendar-app/fix-1343916/+merge/227838
<elopio> balloons: I'm looking at that one right now.
<elopio> balloons: so after dragging, you do a click. How does that work? It hides the popup?
<balloons> elopio, yea I tossed that in there late last night.. the pop-up eats the click. It's hardly the ideal solution but it does work
<elopio> right, I just wanted to understand, not complaining.
<balloons> lol.. I just managed to get something that will pass in jenkins. We could try to find something more elegant up to and including a proper solution but this is something
<elopio> balloons: I won't have time this or next week for a proper solution, so this seems good enough.
<balloons> yea, I don't have time atm either to spend
<elopio> balloons: should I top approve?
<balloons> if you are happy then yes
<elopio> balloons: oh, there's a problem.
<elopio> oh, no, you got it perfect, you even updated the test_data
<elopio> :'D
<balloons> yea, I added the ability to select the calendar.. we should expand that at some point when you can indeed save to another calendar
<elopio> I would have written exactly the same code. Even the TODO comment. You should be scared balloons.
 * balloons becomes one with the master
<balloons> honestly though, my python skills have certainly improved since a year ago
<elopio> I'm not feeling ok. I need to find more reasons to mark things as needs fixing. It's time to look for a new pep ;)
<balloons> ohh.. that's always fun
<balloons> I wonder if barry would have a suggestion/
<davmor2> barry says relax wait no that was Frankie I always get them confused
<balloons> afternoon Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, buona sera :)
<balloons> Letozaf_, buonasera. stai bene?
<Letozaf_> balloons, si e tu ?
<balloons> si si
<balloons> bene
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<Letozaf_> balloons, do you know what I am missing, I get this error on clock app after merging:  file:///home/letozaf/autopilot-tests/reboot/app/worldclock/UserWorldCityList.qml:20 module "Timezone" is not installed
<balloons> Letozaf_, a qml error looks like
<Letozaf_> balloons, no matter nik answerd
<balloons> missing import
<balloons> ahh :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :P
<Letozaf_> balloons, :)
<jibel> davmor2, bug 1347884 does it happen on 14.04.0 too ?
<ubot5> bug 1347884 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "The mac 14.04.1 isos fail to restart after ejecting the cd" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1347884
<davmor2> jibel: it happened on and off, off more than on. This has pretty much been every install, everything is fine with the install it just doesn't reboot
<jibel> davmor2, ok, so not a regression
<davmor2> jibel: I think it might be the same cause and has just worsened
<balloons> elopio, ping
<davmor2> jibel: so 3 installs had no reboot and 2 were okay
<phillw> xnox: did you get btrfs support into lubuntu 14.04.1 ?
<elopio> balloons: pong
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-24
<shrinivasan> hello friends
<shrinivasan> this is shrini from chennai
<shrinivasan> looking the manual testing tasks
<shrinivasan> shall I write some tests?
<shrinivasan> anybody there?
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> good morning
<elfy> good morning jibel
<jibel> Good morning elfy
<davmor2> jibel: whats happening image wise do you want to hit anything else? Also would you like me to grab a 12.04 image drop it on mac and run an upgrade test?
<xnox> phillw: no, not yet. we'd need livecd-rootfs update to get it in. it wasn't there for 14.04.0 and it looks like will only be enabled for 14.04.2
<jibel> davmor2, a sanity check of netboot images on i386 and amd64 would be nice
<davmor2> jibel: no worries I'll get on it when I come back
<jibel> davmor2, do you have the windows machines, do you know who has them in the team?
<davmor2> jibel: I have a windows 7 box
<davmor2> jibel: I can also drop windows 8 back onto my laptop too
<jibel> davmor2, would you have time to verify this case http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/318/builds/73658/testcases/1304/results
<jibel> vmware easy install
<davmor2> jibel: vmware done, netboots installing as we speak, anything else
<jibel> davmor2, that'll be all for today sir. I'm waiting for the results of server tests.
<davmor2> jibel: is it me or is netboot not actually on the 14.04.1 list
<jibel> davmor2, it is not on the list because the release has been open on the tracker after the netboot image had been published
<jibel> I'll add them
<davmor2> jibel: ah no worries
<pitti> balloons: in case you didn't see: you can now leave out the /usr/share/autopkgtest/... prefix for --setup-commands and the adb ssh setup script
<pitti> balloons: makes command lines quite a bit shorter/nicer :)
<jibel> davmor2, done, you can add your results
<average_guy> the link to mini.iso in the tracker is broken
<average_guy> for Trusty
<davmor2> jibel: ubuntu-desktop install via netboot complete on i386 and amd64 all good
<jibel> davmor2, thanks
<balloons> average_guy, which liunk?
<balloons> pitti, oO so what does the short command look like now?
<pitti> balloons: I mean "ssh -s adb" instead of "ssh -s /usr/share/autopkgtest/ssh-setup/adb"
<pitti> balloons: and likewise with --setup-commands ubuntu-touch-session
<pitti> balloons: i. e. it looks for the arguments in both . and /usr/share/autopkgtest/...
<average_guy> 14.04.1/netboot/Link to download information/http
<balloons> pitti, ahh much nicer
<average_guy> both architectures balloons
<balloons> average_guy, I'll try and fix in a big
<balloons> elopio, we should chat about music-app
<elopio> balloons: we should.
<elopio> balloons: let me read all the pings from the backscroll
<elopio> ok, things were a lot better than what I expected :D
<elopio> balloons: so, music app.
<elopio> the tests are not in good shape.
<elopio> many small changes are likely to break them.
<balloons> elopio, yes I've been talking with andrew about them for a bit. We've been planning to rewrite them
<balloons> but something beat us to the punch it seems. What happened that everything is failig now?
<elopio> balloons: I can do some initial refactors next week.
<elopio> balloons: first, there's a helper that searches for a button by position
<elopio> and now it's 2 pixels below.
<balloons> elopio, as an aside, the first lightening talk video seems to be private, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKr1xxbz6Ws
<balloons> elopio, ohh.. heh, by position..
<elopio> and the second thing, it's not using the go_back from the toolkit
<balloons> that one I knew about.. it had a custom back button
<elopio> but overall, we have been lucky that it has just started to fail. We need to make more objects, and higher level helpers.
<elopio> also rely less on select_many.
<elopio> balloons: yes, that's jfunk's video. jfunk: can you make that one public?
<balloons> elopio, so in this interim, everything is failing period, are you hacking on tests to get them passing?
<balloons> and do you need help?
<elopio> balloons: I made one branch and timp did the other one.
<jfunk> elopio: can you see it?
<elopio> jfunk: I can if I log in with my canonical account.
<jfunk> perfect
<jfunk> in future, it's best if I don't host the calls
<jfunk> since it overloads my attempts at a music career ;)
<balloons> ahh, I see.. I'll copy it out so I can link to it :-)
<elopio> jfunk: now the onair teams hosts the calls. I also made quite a mess while hosting them.
<shrini> hello all
<shrini> I added a manual test case today
<shrini> hope it is good to start with it
<slickymasterWork> shrini: it will have to be reviewed before being merged
<slickymasterWork> did you assign a reviewer to it?
<shrini> slickymasterWork: oh
<balloons> it pings all of us.. I see https://code.launchpad.net/~shrini/ubuntu-manual-tests/shrini-dia/+merge/228126
<shrini> whom to add as reviewer?
<shrini> :-)
<slickymasterWork> het balloons
<shrini> yes
<shrini> thats mine
 * balloons waves
<slickymasterWork> s/het/hey
 * slickymasterWork waves back
<balloons> I'll have a review of it a bit later.. looks good just having a peak
<balloons> thanks for creating it!
<shrini> thanks
<slickymasterWork> I would review it balloons, but I don't have Dia in my Xub box :P
<shrini> I am encouraging my wife to add more test cases
<slickymasterWork> but if needed I can install it and check it out
<elopio> brendand__: I'm fed and happy. We can meet whenever you want.
<shrini> hope we both will add more test cases
<shrini> so we have to add a reviewer on the merge request
<shrini> whom to add?
<balloons> shrini, no, it autoadds the testcase admins
<balloons> that's enough unless you want someone specific
<shrini> thats great
<shrini> nice
<brendand__> elfy, sure, i'll ping you in a few minutes
<brendand__> and by elfy i meant elopio
<elopio> I've learned to understand that.
<balloons> if you have summoned elfy there's a manual test he could review ;-)
<brendand__> elopio, let's go
<elopio> brendand__: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/ux-team?hceid=Y2Fub25pY2FsLmNvbV91bnZxZzdzamhoMW11YzJxZ2FxZjA5a2p2NEBncm91cC5jYWxlbmRhci5nb29nbGUuY29t.lvb3jf2id9le0fha9d4v82q194
<brendand__> elopio, i'm in
<phillw> balloons: is there going to be a set of release notes for 14.04.1 ?
<elfy> elopio: so have I ... ;)
<jibel> phillw, there will be release notes. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes will be updated and will have a link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/14.04.1
<jibel> but it's not ready yet, so don't ask why it's a 404 :)
<elfy> balloons: funnily enough elfy did that
<phillw> jibel: thanks, if you can poke me when lubuntu one has an URL, I've been volunteered to fill it in :)
<jibel> phillw, ah for lubuntu you can update https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
<jibel> the main release notes will point to this doc
<phillw> thanks
<balloons> elfy, awesome :-)
<elfy> I know :D
<elfy> he he he
<elfy> balloons: boo - I forgot to try out the inline thingymajig
<balloons> elfy, yes, I noticed..
<balloons> it's really pretty cool
<elfy> balloons: certainly looks like it would deal with an ambiguity - even on something as small as a testcase
<elfy> super useful in long code I should imagine - not that I would ever see that :p
<balloons> some of those testcases were long originally
<balloons> we've cleaned them up a bit, but :-) I'l guess you've seen a 500 line change
<elopio> balloons: can you please re open this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/account-plugins/+bug/1270264
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1270264 in Online Accounts: Account plugins "Accounts Console autopilot support" [Undecided,Fix released]
<balloons> elopio, done
<elfy> balloons: I'm not sure who's watching manual tests atm - is it just really the 2 of us?
<elfy> if that's the case - you can name me when you see them - leaves you free to worry about auto stuff
<elfy> up to you
<knome> you mean merges?
<slickymasterWork> elfy: I try to keep an eye on the Xubuntu ones
<balloons> elfy, everyone in this list gets pinged: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-testcase/+members#active
<balloons> slickymasterWork, you could be on the list
<balloons> done :-)
<elfy> thanks balloons
<balloons> that said, yes you or I have been hogging most of the recent reviews. Perhaps we should get some others to do so
<slickymasterWork> ok balloons, thanks
<balloons> evening to you knome
<knome> hey balloons
<knome> i guess there isn't any API for the QA websites for data mining?
<balloons> a nice json api..
<knome> oh
<balloons> just for you knome ;-)
<knome> lol
<balloons> but no, it doesn't exist
<knome> :<
<knome> you're a monster
<balloons> knome, I learned everything about IRC from you
<balloons> :p
<knome> ahah
<knome> ok
<knome> i'm off for a walk
<balloons> enjoy!
<knome> then i might be poking at the tracker
<knome> >:)
<knome> ta, and you too hf
<knome> ->
<balloons> knome, if you do start poking, I have a request
<balloons> lol
<knome> ok ;)
<knome> ->
<bdmurray> jibel: fixed
<knome> balloons, ping
<balloons> knome, pong
<knome> you said you'd have a request?
<balloons> ahh, yes..
<balloons> so on the results page is the testcase, but it starts out collapsed. I think it's really confusing to people.
<knome> aha, right... i wasn't looking in the tracker that way ;)
<knome> but we still have some of the UI stuff pending (and in the repository), so if you could successfully prod stgraber, i could look into that kind of stuff as well
<balloons> I wonder what we could offer? ;-)
<balloons> cookies?
<knome> maybe
<knome> i need some food, so brb
<balloons> knome, anyways, yea, carry on.. I was mostly teasing about the request
<phillw> balloons: / jibel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/ReleaseReports/TrustyPoint1TestingReport shows the report, but http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/318/builds shows as under testing?
<balloons> until everything is marked as ready for release, etc, it will show that. The release manager will close it when it's done
<phillw> balloons: aahhhh, slight problem... both at meetings
<knome> balloons, well requests are fine tbh
<cgoldberg> knome, balloons, in regards to the testcase pages...  are you referring to the current ci dashboard?
<cgoldberg> knome, if so, there will soon be a json API like mentioned
<knome> i'm referring to the manual testcase trackers (iso.qa. and packages.qa.)
<balloons> cgoldberg, no, but that's cool news to hear
<cgoldberg> ah
<cgoldberg> balloons, yea.. jenkins is going away.. once the new CI Engine released, it will have a json API for test suite summaries and test case details
<cgoldberg> i'm writing it now
<balloons> so it will have the cgoldberg seal of approval then yes?
<cgoldberg> for whatever that is worth ;)
<cgoldberg> most everything in the new CI engine is microservices using json.. it's a cool architecture
 * elfy just patiently waits for the day when waiting for historical data on tracker doesn't entail impatient waiting too
 * knome wonders if that is something anybody can do anything about
<knome> elfy, what is it what you are looking for in there?
<balloons> yea, historical data takes forever to load
<knome> maybe we could show a subset of that information somewhere else where it'd be quicker to get
<elfy> knome: there's a bug for it somewhere
<knome> fair enough, i'll find that
<elfy> looking now
<elfy> bug 1126449
<ubot5> bug 1126449 in Ubuntu QA Website "Getting a historical results report for a product is difficult" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1126449
<elfy> not sure why balloons used 'difficult'
<knome> :D
<elfy> absolutely ridiculous is what I'd have said :p
<balloons> PC terms used for launchpad
<elfy> :)
<phillw> very polite :P
<phillw> Is there a release time for 14.04.1 ?
<phillw> I was expecting ~ 21:00 UTC?
<knome> there is never an exact release time, nothing should be expected
<elfy> I expect the same as always
<phillw> knome: stop quoting monty python and the spanish inqesition :P
<phillw> bring back kate :D An admin who kept you all in check.
<phillw> knome: elfy any idea as to when the news embargo is broken by the so called news sites? :)
<knome> i don't maintain those, so nope.
<phillw> okies... well the release notes for lubuntu are done... So... when ever :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Lubuntu
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-25
<pitti> Good morning
<jibel> Good morning
<elfy> morning :)
<dkessel_> good morning!
<shrini> good noon
<elfy> sorry balloons :( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-qa-website/+bug/1348638
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1348638 in Ubuntu QA Website "bug report information now missing" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> I thinkI broke flake8. It tells me I'm underindenting a line until it gives the line too long error. It's off by 2 characters to do it the way it wants to
<knome> hah
<balloons> wow, autopep8 does the same thing.. the line is too long guys!
<balloons> gerlowskija, get your adt-run question answered?
<brendand> balloons, what package are you in?
<brendand> balloons, i've noticed that it behaves funny in some circumstances - hard to explain
<balloons> brendand, I'm in reminders atm.. I'm just going to redo the line because it's really funny
<balloons> I guess split it arbitrarily
<brendand> balloons, is the issue in trunk? which file/line is it?
<balloons> no not trunk
<balloons> it can't be in trunk :-)
<balloons> brendand, this is the line.         button = self.app.main_view.select_single('Button', objectName='openAccountButton')
<balloons> it's double indented.. see what pep8 does with that :-)
<balloons> it wants to wrap things inside the parathens but that makes the line 81
<brendand> self.app.main_view.select_single('Button', objectName='openAccountButton')
<brendand> crap
<mrgoodcat> my /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/hud/hud-service is pegging out my cpu at 97%. anybody have any idea what this is or what i can do about it?
<brendand> balloons, it should not object to http://paste.ubuntu.com/7856212/
<mrgoodcat> its also using more than 1GB of RAM
<balloons> I ended up just throwing a \ in the middle and made it two lines
<balloons> autopep8 has fun with it
<balloons> mrgoodcat, what app are you running?
<mrgoodcat> i'm not running any applications right now. just on my desktop
<mrgoodcat> the folks in #ubuntu want me to just kill the process and file a bug
<brendand> balloons, \ is evil, don't do that
<mrgoodcat> but i'm not sure how to reproduce
<brendand> balloons, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7856229/ passes flake8 for me
<balloons> I really dislike that trailing parentheses
<brendand> balloons, you mean the last one?
<balloons> brendand, yay
<brendand> balloons, the thing about \ is that it allows you to split the line wherever you want. which is ripe for abuse
 * balloons abused it
<brendand> balloons, over time i've decided i quite like the way above (that has the trailing paren)
<brendand> balloons, it's pretty fool proof
<brendand> balloons, django uses it a lot
<balloons> I really dislike it for python
<balloons> but anyways
<brendand> balloons, doesn't the backslash give you an error anyway?
<brendand> balloons, or don't tell me you've used it before the parenthesis :o
<balloons> self.app.main_view. \
<brendand> balloons, oh come on now :)
<balloons> lol
<balloons> i just need it to pass and run
<balloons> i'm not going to land it
<brendand> balloons, how is that better than having a trailing parenthesis
<pitti> retoaded: hey Larry, how are you?
<pitti> retoaded: we keep getting painfully slow QEMUs on wazn, aldebaran and friends (the 4 machines running autopkgtest)
<pitti> retoaded: although there's really not that much running on these machines, and a big box like wazn should easily sustain 4 QEMUs in parallel
<pitti> retoaded: do you think it's worth a try to reboot them? (I don't know what kind of stuff/fragmentation piles up over a month)
<pitti> jibel: ^ FYI
<pitti> retoaded: I'm happy to reboot myself at a good time (i. e. when they don't run anything), but wanted to confirm with you
<jibel> pitti, it's odd that it's happening on all the nodes simultaneously
<jibel> and even more strange that when it happens it is not possible to ssh to the VM
<pitti> yeah, I'm afraid that it's something in the new guest kernel instead, but I'd like to rule out the simple possibilities
<jibel> pitti, like the other day, the kernel is upgraded during the test
<jibel> pitti, if you reprovision the VMs that should fix ti
<jibel> it
<pitti> yeah, it started a few days ago with that
<pitti> ah right, http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-adt-puppet/ARCH=i386,label=adt/43/console upgraded a kernel, too
<pitti> that didn't happen in earlier times though (the hang; upgrading kernels happened all the time, of cours)
<pitti> jibel: reprovisioning> not as long as the new kernel is only in -proposed
<jibel> right
<jibel> pitti, it could be a bug in the kernel
<jibel> pitti, the same that after utah maybe
<jibel> affects
<pitti> jibel: ok, on Monday I'll try that locally
<pitti> upgrading kernels in QEMU, I mean
<pitti> too late for today
<phillw> balloons: you about?
<shrini> will write one more
<shrini> wrote for vym
<shrini> do we need seperate commit for each file?
<shrini> or shall I commit as a single commit?
<balloons> shrini, you can combine them..   just don't push like 10 apps at once in one ;-)
<balloons> phillw, I'm here
<phillw> balloons: totally for got 1st ping, but is Chad Miller still a canonical guy?
<balloons> phillw, https://launchpad.net/~cmiller shows yes
<phillw> balloons: in that case bug 1307648 seems to be fixed in Version 35.0.1916.153 Ubuntu 14.10 (274914)
<ubot5> bug 1307648 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium 34 from proposed does not take input from keyboard in first entry point on several webpages" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307648
<phillw> even though lubuntu dropped chromium, I did say that I'd keep track of the bug. Can you let him know please.
<balloons> phillw, I would publish comments in the bug
<balloons> buonasera Letozaf_
<Letozaf_> balloons, buonasera come stai ?
<balloons> Letozaf_, thoughts of thoughts roaming around in my mind today :-)
<balloons> that's what happens on fridays!
<Letozaf_> balloons, thoughts about testing or about the week-end ?
<balloons> both of course :-)
<Letozaf_> balloons, :-)
<phillw> balloons: is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/+bug/1307648/comments/23 correct?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1307648 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "chromium 34 from proposed does not take input from keyboard in first entry point on several webpages" [Critical,Confirmed]
<elfy> balloons: nice to see that we appear to have got people on board with manual tests :)
<balloons> elfy, yes, test reviews are a nice thing eh?
<elfy> they are - even more so when I'm not reviewing something I've written :D
<elfy> you could do the one of mine kicking about ;)
<balloons> elfy, selfreviews.. ohh!
<elfy> sort of - point someone tame at them and say approve that :)
#ubuntu-quality 2014-07-26
<melodie_> hi
<melodie_> I have something to say about the quality in Ubuntu, which would not be even distro specific, but I don't know where to port that : the Category line in desktop files through the different Desktop Managers and through the applicaitons is a HUGE MESS !
<melodie_> I have fired Xubuntu in Virtualbox to see something, and seeking for the language-selector to put it into my language, I realized that the menu entry is not there though the program is installed
<melodie_> what the heck? I have looked into the destop file and of course a long list of categories, but nothing that allows it to display in the Xfce or Whiskermenus! and what about Synaptic? I installed it, but I can try to launch it, it won't start! something wrong with pkexec not started in Xubuntu
<melodie_> this is Trusty, and LTS it is supposed to be working out of the box.
<melodie_> and the desktop files through all the distros I know of are a mess
<melodie_> this is something which should be done straight, in order to provide a good user experience, not a mess looking into /usr/share/applications each time a program is not found in the menus
<melodie_> thanks for reading and passing the message.
<average_guy> when I am testing an iso and the installer crashes, how can I go in and retrieve the log file?  I just filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1349007  and I am wondeing how I could possibly attach more useful information to my reports.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1349007 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Packages.gz corrupt during utopic-daily amd64 mini.iso install" [Undecided,New]
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-20
<Saviq> elopio, hey, it's me again ;) any idea what's wrong with class Foo in this case http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11909425/ ?
<kenvandine> rhuddie, i've run into another problem with autopilot tests and the OSK, https://bugs.launchpad.net/autopilot/+bug/1476248
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1476248 in Autopilot "Tests with dialogs fail when using the OSK " [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> rhuddie, any test i run that uses a dialog hangs forever
<rhuddie> kenvandine, oh, interesting. I'll try and reproduce it
<kenvandine> rhuddie, thx
<kenvandine> feels like we're getting closer to CI passing again :)
<kenvandine> but not there yet
<kenvandine> rhuddie, it hangs forever, and if i kill the test i see this
<kenvandine> autopilot.exceptions.StateNotFoundError: Object not found with name 'Button' and properties {'id': 214}.
<rhuddie> kenvandine, ok, i'll give it a go. does the text get entered into the dialog? seems like its failing at the point of trying to find the button object
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> text is entered fine
<kenvandine> just never clicks the button, because it doesn't get the object
<rhuddie> kenvandine, thats very strange. I'll look at the test, the fact the text is entered ok suggests this could be some un-related problem
<kenvandine> it happens for every test we have that uses a dialog
<kenvandine> which there are quite a few
<kenvandine> it was never an issue with the fake keyboard
<rhuddie> kenvandine, it looks to me the problem is that the osk is obscuring the connect button
<kenvandine> right
<kenvandine> common issue with dialogs
<rhuddie> kenvandine, so how is the user supposed to press the connect button?
<kenvandine> swipe it away
<rhuddie> so i would say the test needs to do the same thing
<kenvandine> ugh... how do we do that?
<kenvandine> we have a ton of tests with dialogs
<rhuddie> kenvandine, well i think this is why many projects kill maliit-server, so the osk does not get in the way
<kenvandine> i guess
<rhuddie> let me check, i'm sure there is a method to do that
<kenvandine> thx
<rhuddie> kenvandine, there is a dismiss() method in the osk Keyboard class, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/ubuntu-keyboard/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntu_keyboard/emulators/keyboard.py#L119
<kenvandine> thx
<rhuddie> kenvandine, this is obviously specific to the osk instance though. so you would need to create your own instance of the OSK Keyboard and call it on that.
<rhuddie> kenvandine, this is where its done in the toolkit: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit/_custom_proxy_objects/_common.py#L56
<kenvandine> AttributeError: 'Keyboard' object has no attribute 'dismiss'
<kenvandine> rhuddie, ^^
 * kenvandine scratches head
<kenvandine> i guess i need more than ubuntuuitoolkit.get_keyboard()
<kenvandine> rhuddie, do you know of any other projects that do something like that?
<rhuddie> kenvandine, the ubuntu_keyboard tests call dismiss directly on the keyboard object
<rhuddie> kenvandine, let me have a try
<kenvandine> i'm guessing my real problem is getting the keyboard object
<kenvandine> rhuddie, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11909733/
<kenvandine> whatever Keyboard object i'm getting, must not be the right one
<rhuddie> kenvandine, yes, I only managed to call dismiss this way: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11909754/
<kenvandine> ok
<rhuddie> kenvandine, i think the autopilot method returns a generic keyboard instance, which doesn't have the osk dismiss method
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> that worked
<kenvandine> now i need to add that to dozens of tests :/
<rhuddie> kenvandine, a helper like this would be good that checks if maliit-server is running, so it will only do anything if the osk is being used: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11909779/
<balloons> ubuntu-qa, is anyone using adt-run successfully to test on phones atm? I'm seeing issues trying to use it with -p
<nuclearbob_> balloons: all day every day. I forget what -p is, though
<balloons> nuclearbob_, to send the password. It's a bit odd and confusing why ot's not working
<nuclearbob_> balloons: oh. can you send me your command line?
<balloons> adt-run --click com.ubuntu.calculator --- ssh -s adb -p 0000
<balloons> really simple example
<nuclearbob_> I think maybe you need another -- before the -p, but I'll check mine
<davmor2> muhahahah all balloons passwords are belong to us
<nuclearbob_> it's the same as the combination on my luggage!
<balloons> davmor2, you know I was sneaky and changed it? right? right?
<balloons> mind games!
<nuclearbob_> balloons: yeah, you want another -- before the -p 12345
<balloons> nuclearbob_, indeed that got me farther
<davmor2> balloons: I see through your double bluff, and raise you a counter of meh
<balloons> thanks nuclearbob_ !
 * balloons pops up the pressure and rushes to change his passwords to keep his devices from evil Dave
<davmor2> pff please  like I could be bother to go where it's hot to tat on a phone when I have 4 here
<balloons> davmor2, lol, you know my phone won't let you connect via usb anyway. It's useless to you!
<davmor2> balloons: not unless I steal your stubby usb lead at the same time then all your data is mine muhahahahahahahaha
<balloons> noes! not my cable. I had to bribe elopio for that!
<elopio> I have plenty of usb cables but no blueberries. Whenever you want we can make more business.
<ahayzen> balloons, the extra -- before the -p works \o/ "autopilot            PASS", sweet bring on weather-app-reboot AP tests :-)
<balloons> ahayzen, :-)
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-21
<ahayzen> Hi guys, with QML unit tests is there a way of telling the same test to run multiple times but with a different parameter?
<ahayzen> ah think i've found it _data() method :-)
<ahayzen> ..next question.. is there an official way of running qmlunit tests on device?
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-22
<cachio> brendand, hi, could you please top approve https://code.launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/ubuntu-system-tests/mtp_refactoring_merge_and_bugfix/+merge/265084
<brendand> cachio, yep was just waiting for rhuddie's ack
<cachio> brendand, thanks
<rhuddie> ah, yes i just approved that earlier
<kenvandine> ubuntu-qa: since the change to use the OSK for text entry, we still can't get the ubuntu-system-settings tests to pass when running the full suite.  Running the tests individually pass reliably though
<kenvandine> i'm not sure it's directly related to the change in AP to use the OSK, but it seemed to coincide
<rhuddie> kenvandine, have you got some failure logs?
<kenvandine> i get a different number of failures each time i run the full suite, but when running test failed tests individually they pass
<kenvandine> vivid and wily
<kenvandine> rhuddie, sure
<kenvandine> http://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-vivid-mako/2881
<kenvandine> that was a CI run for vivid
<kenvandine> which included the fix we needed for dismissing the osk
<kenvandine> and not all the failures actually enter text
<kenvandine> rhuddie, i've hit a wall trying to figure it out...
<rhuddie> kenvandine, just checking through the logs....
<kenvandine> rhuddie, thx
<kenvandine> ValueError: Object 'None' does not have any recognised position attributes
<kenvandine> in get_center_point
<kenvandine> rhuddie, the tests that produce that traceback all pass individually
<rhuddie> kenvandine, that is weird. the osk is being shown, so its like its not finding where the required key is for some reason.
<kenvandine> rhuddie, what's driving me crazy is that it passes fine individually, so not the test
<kenvandine> but something gets in a bad state or something
<kenvandine> rhuddie, same thing in wily and vivid
<kenvandine> mako and krillin
<rhuddie> kenvandine, yeah... that really makes it tough
<kenvandine> rhuddie, anyway... i have no idea what else to do to debug this
<kenvandine> rhuddie, btw, i'm running the ubuntu_keyboard tests right now and i assume it's going to fail
<kenvandine> watching the UI, I see the OSK get raised and no keys pressed
<kenvandine> over an over
<rhuddie> kenvandine, it looks like a bug in the autopilot helpers for ubuntu_keyboard, although why it is happening i have no idea. for some reason it is passing a None object instead of the key to press
<kenvandine> rhuddie, should i file a bug against ubuntu-keyboard?
<kenvandine> i think since it works individually it's unlikely to be the helper
<kenvandine> the helper clearly works...
<kenvandine> just some state issue
<rhuddie> kenvandine, its difficult to say where the problem is exactly. but the call stack seems to indicate that key object coming from ubuntu_keyboard helpers is None for some reason.
<kenvandine> rhuddie, i just pointed Elleo at that in the other channel
<DanChapman> dkessel: hey, sorry i've only just seen your email, (had a bit of a backlog to work through). I'll reply later this evening, got to go sort the kids dinner now
<balloons> o/ DanChapman
<DanChapman> hey balloons :-)
<DanChapman> My apologies to you as well for my slow responses, it's been a busy few weeks
<balloons> DanChapman, no worries at all. Nice to hear from you :-)
<kenvandine> ubuntu-qa, the latest autopilot landing is missing a depends, which is now breaking autopkgtests in wily
<kenvandine> i proposed a fix at https://code.launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/autopilot/depends_for_gsettings/+merge/265580
<nuclearbob> kenvandine: I'll take a look at that mp now, thanks for bringing it up
<kenvandine> nuclearbob, happy to help, it's holding up my landings :-D
<kenvandine> nuclearbob, here's the log showing why it's needed http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Wily/view/AutoPkgTest/job/wily-adt-ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/68/ARCH=amd64,label=adt/console
<nuclearbob> kenvandine: yeah, the change makes sense to me, I'm going to look at what we need to get the release process going since I haven't done one in a while
<kenvandine> nuclearbob, cool, thx!
<nuclearbob> I think we may need a sign-off from another team for autopilot packaging changes as well, since they potentially affect a lot of archive landings, looking into that
<alesage> kenvandine, you're not alone FWIW https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autopilot/+bug/1477233
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1477233 in autopilot (Ubuntu) "autopilot now depends on "/usr/bin/gsettings" and ubuntu-keyboard" [Undecided,New]
<kenvandine> alesage, ah... i'll add the depends for the keyboard too :)
<kenvandine> alesage, nuclearbob: pushed
<nuclearbob> kenvandine: thanks!
<kenvandine> np
<kenvandine> autopilot is holding up a bunch of packages right now :/
<alesage> we feel the urgency
<jibel> nuclearbob, can you review the changes and prepare a release and veebers will top approve and land it
<nuclearbob> jibel: the changes look good to me, but I'm not familiar with the process for preparing a release. Is it just requesting a silo for the train, or is there more involved? I'd like to get familiar with it so I can do this in the future
<kenvandine> i tried to get the release team to migrate settings for me to help get me moving on to another silo... but they said to just push you guys to land autopilot faster :)
<jibel> nuclearbob, 2 hours won't change the face of the world but do the release with him and make sure it's documented so next time it won't block on him.
<nuclearbob> jibel: thanks, will do
<jibel> kenvandine, understood. it'll be fixed ASAP but I prefer if veebers drives the landing so we don't waste more time.
<kenvandine> sure
<kenvandine> thanks guys!
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-23
<]ay]ay> I found my Ubuntu was getting jammed by apt-get update, which was running wild trying to download http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid-security/restricted/i18n/Translation-en.bz2
<]ay]ay> Could someone confirm if the file mentioned is broken somehow?
<knome> ]ay]ay, no problems with that for me.
<]ay]ay> Oh?  My apt-get got stuck downing it forever.
<davmor2> ]ay]ay: try sudo apt-get install -f
<]ay]ay> But maybe there are several nodes behind that URL and I was getting one with a broken file....
<]ay]ay> davmor2: It was first started from daily cron - I wasn't installing anything
<]ay]ay> I'm now trying to do update from the GUI with restricted removed
<davmor2> ]ay]ay: It might be that an install wasn't clean and it is actually that, that is breaking it
<]ay]ay> davmor2: sudo apt-get update  seems to have trouble with other files as well:
<]ay]ay> 100% [19 Packages 1 364 kB/1 364 kB 100%] [17 Packages 13,5 GB/13,5 GB 100%] [4 Packages 35,4 GB/35,4 GB 100%]
<]ay]ay> ... a 35 GB package list?
<knome> ]ay]ay, you'd be better off asking in #ubuntu
<]ay]ay> knome: sorry, have I got the wrong forum?
<knome> this is the channel for the ubuntu quality assurance team for contribution-related communication
<]ay]ay> well I guess I'll let give this a rest and try again another day
<knome> there are also many more people at #ubuntu
<]ay]ay> and other channel
<knome> people do not monitor this channel for support questions
<]ay]ay> Thanks all though!
<knome> np, good luck
<dkessel> DanChapman: no problem at all :) looking forwad to making progress there
<dkessel> Letozaf_: sorry I didn't respond to the mail, I don't have much time to look at the autopilot tests at the moment really
<balloons> Letozaf_, any luck on fixing things?
<Letozaf_> balloons, hi
<Letozaf_> balloons, no problem I understand
<Letozaf_> balloons, veebers answered me, I will answer his email this evening and see if he can help me
<Letozaf_> balloons, I am writing on my blog how to help test the Wi-Fi hotspots featrue :-P
<balloons> Letozaf_, nice!
<balloons> and yea, when you write back, ask about using autopilot 1.6
<balloons> I believe it should just fix things for you, so it might be an option
<Letozaf_> balloons, ok thanks.
<balloons> Letozaf_, sorry I can't be of more help atm :-|
<Letozaf_> balloons, doesn't matter I will probably wait for autopilot 1.6, anyway I will answer veebers if he has time, otherwise I will wait,no problem, thanks anyway :D
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-24
<balloons> dkessel, did you get my reply about the server for testing images/
#ubuntu-quality 2015-07-26
<teward> balloons: ping - documentation changes coming in soon
<teward> in Wily, at least right now, the command here will fail to return the link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Hardware#B._Run_the_command_to_get_your_pastebin_link:
<teward> returns nothing: hardinfo -ram devices.so | sed '/\*\*\*\*\*\*\*/,/\*\*\*\*\*\*\*/d' | gist-paste | clipit -c
<teward> remove clipit from the equation, and it returns the link
<teward> either it's a clipit bug, or it's a functionality change in either it or gist-paste
#ubuntu-quality 2016-07-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Alpha 2] (20160727) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Alpha 2] (20160727) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Yakkety Alpha 2] (20160727) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Alpha 2] (20160727) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Yakkety Alpha 2] (20160727) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Alpha 2] (20160727) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Alpha 2] (20160727) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Yakkety Alpha 2] (20160727) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Alpha 2] (20160727) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Alpha 2] (20160727) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Alpha 2] (20160727) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Alpha 2] has been updated (20160727.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Alpha 2] has been updated (20160727.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Yakkety Alpha 2] has been updated (20160727.1)
#ubuntu-quality 2016-07-28
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Yakkety Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Yakkety Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate powerpc [Yakkety Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Yakkety Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Yakkety Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Yakkety Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop powerpc [Yakkety Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Yakkety Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
<flocculant> tsimonq2: perhaps setting up a meeting in less than 24 hours isn't the best idea ;)
<tsimonq2> flocculant: not my idea
<tsimonq2> flocculant: bother wxl about it :P
<flocculant> well good luck then - much too short notice for me
<wxl> i'd rather not wait. reply to the email.
#ubuntu-quality 2016-07-29
<flocculant> tsimonq2: oops - now I read it again I see you didn't send it :) sorry, just assumed it was you after rabbiting on in -release ...
<tsimonq2> :P
#ubuntu-quality 2017-07-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] (20170725.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170725.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170725.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170725.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170725.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170725.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170725.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170725.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170725.1)
<flocculant> bdmurray_: if you want to talk re tracker/code etc - maybe in here would suit
#ubuntu-quality 2017-07-26
<Mittens> noone's helping me in main #unbuntu atm, so I'm trying this channel, please. I have a HP laptop windows 10 I'm trying to download UBUNTU unto. (I don't need to keep windows 10, in fact I hate it coz of the constant updating). After some help, I managed to use a universal USB Installer, and I think I downloaded the right ISO
<Mittens> Mittens
<Mittens> at this point, my question is as follows: what am I supposed to do now? The operating system on my laptop's the same (win10), I'm assuming something was downloaded onto my flash drive (128gb), but now what? How do I open ubuntu?
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2017-07-27
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170727)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170727)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170727)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170727)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170727.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been updated (20170727.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Next Desktop i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate i386 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Alternate amd64 [Artful Alpha 2] has been marked as ready
#ubuntu-quality 2017-07-28
<flocculant> tsimonq2: you might want to sort out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/Alpha2/Lubuntu - talks about a1 and 404's to download location
<tsimonq2> flocculant: Sleep deprived Simon edited the Alpha 1 page with all the Alpha 2 details, fixing now >__<
<tsimonq2> :P
<tsimonq2> All fixed.
<flocculant> tsimonq2: :)
<flocculant> thought something like that - saw it - thought I would mention it to you for Justin Case
#ubuntu-quality 2018-07-23
<balloons> Wait, so definitely moving to git or no?
<balloons> Moving to git and adding CI/CD would be a fun task. I think the value there would be to allow folks to contribute via github which allows for web contribution. So if you could edit a wiki, I think you could propose a change
<balloons> CI/CD would make sure changes landed actually go into the tracker, so workflow would be simplified
<flocculant> balloons: not if I have anything to do with it we son't - and if we do, then I have zero interest
<balloons> ack. I remember getting you into bzr :-) Much easier now that you've done it eh
<flocculant> :)
<flocculant> tbh - I don't care, all I would say is that the one person who does the majority of the work on the manual tests is not the one wanting to do it
<flocculant> that stand I won't stand in the way if someone thinks it's actually progress and doesn't want it because shiny and new
<flocculant> that said
<balloons> I'm with you in that there should be a reason :-)
<flocculant> :)
#ubuntu-quality 2018-07-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20101020ubuntu543.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Bionic 18.04.1] (20101020ubuntu543.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.1] (20101020ubuntu543.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20101020ubuntu543.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Bionic 18.04.1] (20101020ubuntu543.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20101020ubuntu543.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] (20180724) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2018-07-25
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180724.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20101020ubuntu543.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot armhf [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20101020ubuntu543.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20101020ubuntu543.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot arm64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20101020ubuntu543.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot s390x [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20101020ubuntu543.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Netboot i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20101020ubuntu543.2)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been updated (20180725.1)
#ubuntu-quality 2018-07-26
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server ppc64el [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi2 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server amd64 [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server s390x [Bionic 18.04.1] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: 31 entries have been added, updated or disabled
#ubuntu-quality 2019-07-23
<sits> Hello! Is it possible to nominate an issue to get a little bit more attention?
#ubuntu-quality 2020-07-20
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yipeeeeeeee! Regressions!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> whatever. @RikMills I hope I did it right this time. Sometimes text editors are just a pain and the best is to copy it from git to work. here you go https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muffin/+bug/1888169
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1888169 in muffin (Ubuntu) "Cinnamon segfault at 28 ip 00007fb707b32ae2 sp 00007ffd444e3780 error 6 in libmuffin.so.0.0.0[7fb707afe000+74000]" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <estouocupado> 20.04.1 What day?
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases states that 20.04.1 is scheduled for August 6th
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> About a month ago, it was pushed back to 6th August
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <estouocupado> Hmmmm
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <estouocupado> Thanks
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> yep and wimpy didn't seem interested to fix it for ubuntu mate in the launchpad bug, so i guess it won't ever get fixed. (re @fossfreedom: Ah. That's a pain. Looking at the changelog ubuntu basically keeps in sync with debian with a small delta. So patches to resolve need to be sent to debian, get accepted and then request a sync/merge back into ubuntu.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Basically there is no development to call on here. It's a fix yourself, propose , and hope to be accepted procedure.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> To be fair, I do that (remove the project) as well. Issues belong to specific packages rather than a generic overview project like UB and UM
#ubuntu-quality 2020-07-21
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> the package has three apps in it, xubuntu uses 2 of them (time-admin, user-admin) and i've see a number of distros also using it as well, but its sad that the third is not working, as it would make samba sharing alot easier than modifying the samba config file
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> @fossfreedom how does your distro handle samba shares?
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <fossfreedom> In 18.04 we use nautilus, in 20.04 we use nemo. So in the former in theory we are affected. In 20.04 we use Nemo-share. In both cases I dont recall anyone reporting any samba related issues.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <levisraju>
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Thinking about switching my parents from Peppermint to 20.04.1 at that time.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Just not sure if I should do xfce or mate.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> The PC is like 8 years old. (re @RikMills: About a month ago, it was pushed back to 6th August)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> Has DDR3, but no SATA3 ports.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <troyBORG> It was some $600 HP computer I think
<lotuspsychje> i tested lubuntu 20.04 on an old netbook, running smoothest of all flavours
<guiverc> :)
<lotuspsychje> it was laggy on unity 16.04 and lubuntu 18.04
<lotuspsychje> now smoothest at lxqt :p
<guiverc> surprised on lubuntu 18.04 (gtk2) though if using GTK3/Qt apps, the GTK2 lxde advantage is mostly lost anyway
<lotuspsychje> think its bionic overall, where 20.04 might improve a lot of speeds
<guiverc> I was playing with KDE last night; it was most impressive (and I could recall why this box has a KDE sticker on it)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> lotuspsychje: have you tried UbuntuMATE on same machine? I'd be interested to see how it fares against lubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> @MrkiMike no i did not, im not really a fan of mate, but i might do it for testing purposes sure!
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> lotuspsychje: thnx, I'd be happy to know :) But, for curiosity - what is bothering you with mate?
<lotuspsychje> @MrkiMike please dont take it too personal, but im a fan of vanilla ubuntu desktop for my customers, when a machine needs low specs treatment, i always choose lubuntu then
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> No no, nothing personal,just curiosity :) My love with MATE stared with UbuntuMATE, as Unity was unusable for me. It looked as a bad copy of already bad MacOS user interface. That is why I switched to KDE on my desktop, but my laptops were not powerful enough for KDE. I still do Kubuntu on my desktop (was doing Neon, but too often I'd get issues that'd get into way), and UbuntuMATE
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <MrkiMike> I have Lubuntu on my IntelNUC though :)
<lotuspsychje> cool
<lotuspsychje> i also got a nuc
<lotuspsychje> bionic desktop there
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> both are good choices. i used mate for most of my linux journey and now i'm on xfce. was running mate on my old 2006 LG laptop which only had opengl 1.4 support. :D (re @troyBORG: Thinking about switching my parents from Peppermint to 20.04.1 at that time.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> Just not sure if I should do xfce or mate.
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <philipz> The PC is like 8 years old.)
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <Zachariah> I tested Kubuntu 20.04 on the little foldable Celeron system I got for my wife and it ran great. I was running off a USB-C SSD converter. I am also running Xubuntu 20.04 on a Toshiba Satellite with one of those low-power AMD E-series APUs and it runs just fine as well. I'm sure any flavor of 20.04 will run just fine on an 8-yo desktop. SSDs still give you great performance on SATA
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <RikMills> :)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-07-23
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] (20200723) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] (20200723) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] (20200723.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] (20200723.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] (20200723.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Focal 20.04.1] (20200723.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Focal 20.04.1] (20200723.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Focal 20.04.1] (20200723.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Focal 20.04.1] (20200723.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi [Focal 20.04.1] (20200723.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi [Focal 20.04.1] (20200723.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200723.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] (20200723.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200723.1)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] (20200723) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] (20200723.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal 20.04.1] (20200723.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal 20.04.1] (20200723.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal 20.04.1] (20200723.1) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] (20200723) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] (20200723.1) has been added
#ubuntu-quality 2020-07-24
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu MATE Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200724)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200724)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base arm64 [Focal 20.04.1] (20200724) has been added
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base ppc64el [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200724)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server arm64+raspi [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200724)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base armhf [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200724)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server armhf+raspi [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200724)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Base s390x [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200724)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Budgie Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200724)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Lubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200724)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Kylin Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200724)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Xubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200724)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200724)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Desktop amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200724)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200724)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity ppc64el [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200724)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity arm64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200724)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Server Subiquity s390x [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200724)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-quality- Builds: Ubuntu Studio DVD amd64 [Focal 20.04.1] has been updated (20200724)
#ubuntu-quality 2020-07-25
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <barracudadreams> is gimp compiled without python fu in ubuntu? why
<oerheks> as of 'gimp 2.10.12-1' Drop gimp-python because it depends on pygtk and Python2
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <barracudadreams> is there anything i can do with it rather then compiling gimp on my own or getting a flatpak, or you cant add python fu back into the package from the repo?
<oerheks> python2 is EOL, whole discussion, wait for gimp-python3 ? https://www.gimp-forum.net/Thread-Python-2-support
#ubuntu-quality 2020-07-26
<ubuntutestingbot> [telegram] <ItzSwirlz> Yeah, probably
